# IUI Girls Part 113



## Candy

Wishing you all lots of natural and IUI positives   

Molly hope this cycle is going well, have everything crossed


----------



## petal b

hi ladies hope your all well

af has arrived so i'm off soon to get my fsh test done...so hopefully we can start drugs for ivf if it comes back alright..so fingers crossed

hope you all have a good day

luv petal b


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005

     

[size=14pt]Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes​

           

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
CK6 Natural BFP!!!
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky! 15.09.05

2ww Baby Makers 

       

Kelly Dallard 22.09.05 
Struthie 26.09.05
SMCC 26.09.05
Perky Pinky 04.10.05
Melanie 05.10.05
Marsha Mouse 05.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Freckles
Molly
Marsha Mouse

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

         

Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

  ​


----------



## marsha mouse

Morning Girlie's.
    Feeling loads better this morning, It's surprising what a good night sleep can do.
Jillypops.
Thanks for the advice with hover, you can tell your a cleaning freak 
Juileangel,
You are funny (warm beer) 
Holly,
Just see that I'm on 2ww list with date 05/11/05. Would that be the recommended test date...
Hope your well 
Petal b.
Good luck with blood test when do you get the results back.On wards and upwards for IVF hun 

I'm off to finish the Mr men cakes with DD will be back later as we can't go out today as the gas man is coming at some point today.
                                                Love the mouse xx


----------



## babyfish

Hi everyone
Feeling fractionally better today - still a bit wobbly, but not as bad as yesterday.  AF started properly today.  Spoke to doc just this minute and she said that progesterone levels were "disappointingly low". No surprises there.  Does anyone else have a cycle where it all looks perfectly normal and like a normal ovulation and then it doesn't go according to plan?  Is that particularly wierd?  Anyway, starting Clomid tomorrow, and then scan next Friday - cd 11. But then I'm on holiday for a week! So I may have to get a blood test in Cyprus she said!

Love to all of you special people.

x


----------



## ERIKA

I'm back..........................
Thanks Julie & Jilly for worring about me.............I was off work yesterday feeling very sick. Still a bit rough today (some would say that's normal   ) but better than I was. Would love to say it's because I'm pregnant   but it's because I banged my head bigtime at the weekend. Bent down in the kitchen to pick up the top off the milk forgetting   I'd left the fridge door open so as I stood up, full force, full momentum I cracked my head on the corner of the fridge door. I impressed myself by not swearing in fact I felt that sick & dazed I just went   
What an   eh!! Luckily my mom was there at the time so I got the mommy concern aaaahhhhh bless. No cut but big lump (on my head not me personally   )
Back in a bit for personals...............playing catch up!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - Don't think I've ever been ok   & certainly not since I started ttc   Still feeling a bit weird but maybe it knocked a bit of sense in   
How are you doing hunny?   too.
Not long until your chat now buddy.................next week isn't it? Great, by the time I start you'll know it all & be able to advise me, hurrah!!

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie

Jilly - Caroline posted on the IUI girls turned IVF thread yesterday.


----------



## ERIKA

Right here we go.....................
Molly - Hope it was good news at the scan today & that your follie had grown    Stress is an awful thing, it effects us in so many ways but I hope you do manage to relieve yourself of some of the pressure......... easier said than done I know   I was right with you on the "leaving it too late" thing. Unfortunately we don't know what life has in store for us so things don't always go to plan do they   
Julie - Cyber buddy   great that you are feeling better, your plan sounds great & just like mine. I've said 2 goes but only if we are lucky enough to have some to freeze 1st time round so then a 2nd attempt would just be egg transfer.
Kj - Hope you got on ok at the doctors   & that the pain disappears soon.
Cindy -   I think your thoughts & feeling are perfectly normal & we'd all feel the same in your position. Chin up...............it's sssooooo going to be worth it.
Jilly - You ok mate   ? Weekend sounds fab..............did you get to bang your head too? I wished it had been up the headboard   but never mind!! And what's this Chrissie...............up for another award   go landlady!
Melanie - Welcome aboard & hope basting went well yesterday   
Perkypinky - Good to hear basting went well Sunday.....take it easy on the 2ww   
Moomin -   on getting that job, well done you it sounds ideal.
Marsha - Hope basting went well yesterday........my there's lots of you doing it at the moment isn't there at least you get to share the   Hope you also managed to sort out your lens   fingers crossed for insurance.
Kelly -   but it could still be too early hun so hang on in there.
Jay - Welcome to the thread   & please don't worry about the injections. I don't like injections & with a DF in the army & away all the time I knew I'd have to do it myself. It was so much easier than I thought & I felt   for getting so worked up. The hospital gave me an auto-injector......maybe you could ask for one too.
Petal -   for tests today & now that   has arrived......the IVF rollercoaster begins. Wishing you all the very best & can't wait to join you.
Fishy -   &   AF & baby news............double whammy poor you. Hope you're feeling a little brighter today.
Caroline - Great news yesterday     thanks for letting me know. Chuffed to bits for you........take it easy.x
Shazia - Hi   how are you? I'm sure DS is fine but understand how much it must hurt seeing him upset.
 Catwoman, Looby, Katrinar, Struthie, Jodi, Creaky & everyone else.
Love & luck to you all.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

GUESS WHAT??

And Holly -   sorry hun................I missed you off the list, there were so many I was bound to do it to someone   Hope you're ok, you're a bit quiet at the moment hope it's just because you're busy   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

THE MAN FROM BIRMINGHAM HE SAY..................
                                        
DF gave me the go ahead on Friday night to start sorting the money for IVF. He said he was only waiting to see if he gets the extension to his posting but I said that was even more reason to crack on in case he doesn't so it's all systems go........yipppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Erica.xx


----------



## perkypinky

Hello ladies 

Have worked out how to use this gizmo remotely   
Fantastic news Erica. Really pleased for you. 
**********, thanks for all the luck and support.   ok so far.
Marsha, hope you are feeling better today and can get a new lens soon  
KJ how did it go at the docs?   Really hope you are feeling better.
Melanie, how are you feeling on the   ? Fingers crossed for you honey.
Jay, hope you know you are not alone in all this, and that everyone here will get you through it. 
Lots of      to you all and may the  visit us all soon.
Love,
Perky


----------



## shiningstar

Erkia thats great news, DF seems to coming round to it all really well now.  Hope everything works out and the head is better.

 to everyone, hope yous are all ok.

Kelly how r u?

Still no AF and dont feel like I am going to take them yet  .


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Sorry I have been in hiding,still no af,cant understand it   whenever I get those cramps af turns up shortly after,still feeling totally normal so apart from the bfn yesterday (which was stupid of me as its too early as you have all been telling me   ) af is due tommorow/thurs so when do you think I should test if it doesnt turn up

Sorry I lost the plot and didnt do personals,I am back now   

Erica-fab news about the ££££££££ you keep getting a step closer all the time  

perkypinky         

julie-glad you are feeling brighter hunny bun    hows it going??

struthie-still got everything crossed for you babe       

babyfish-hope your ok?? good luck with this cycle of the mad pills!!

marsha-mmmmm cakes,hope your ok??


Jilly-you sound like me,they call me monica   

Big hello to katrina,holly,petal and all the other lovlies.

Thanks for being here for me   

Kelly x


----------



## Melanie

Hi Erika & Pinky Perky thanks for thinking of me. On day 2 of 2ww and things seem to be dragging - I work from home and you girls are my lifeline. Love Melanie


----------



## *Suze*

Hi all

Im a newbie, been recommeded to this site by a friend and have been lurking for while, hope you dont mind me joining you?

I have given a brief description of our story on my profile but am very excited that we are finally going to start IUI. We have an app at private clinic and NHS hospital in October to discuss the details.

Do many of you post in the evenings as i cant post during the day due to work?

I am going to try to do my homework to learn about you all.

lots of babydust to all

love suzi xx


----------



## keemjay

welcome suzy  you have been well recommended!
people post at all different times of day, tho the days are prob busier....doesnt matter tho, its rare for an hour to go by when someone doesnt pop into the iui-ers. we are after all the 4th most populer board on this site  or is it third now? must have a look at the stats...
anyways, we're all here to hold your hand hun 

kj x


----------



## *Suze*

Hi Kj

thank you so much for your reply, its lovely to know there are people out there who are going through the same as you.

hope to try to post regularly so I can get to know you all! thanks again 

love 
suzi


----------



## ck6

sorry i didn't get to post here yesterday.....computer said no!!!! the bleedin thing wouldn't let me do anything after i posted on the iui turned ivf thread!!! doh..... anyway thanks for worrying about me.... i'll be back the day after you julie !!! clinic work out their dates with ivf in mind, and somehow made me 2 weeks further on when appt was made...can only really scan from 6ish weeks, i was only 5 weeks 3 days..she was 80% sure its looking good....(quite good odds) so apart from knicker checking regularly feel bit more relaxed...they are still convinced both my tubes were blocked..... so its a mystery !!

so many new people having trouble keeping up.... i'm going to post this before the computer has another nervous breakdown... i have discovered ebay bought one thing ages ago still not here...maybe dh has done something to computer so i can't operate it !!!!!  it wouldn't take much  hope everyone is ok..... well done on winning best cellar Jilly, is that for real?  well done Erika fab news...xxxxxx


----------



## petal b

hi ladies

well all go for me fsh levels were good and i did my first injection this evening.....come on menapause bring it on  
nightmare with the first injection could not get the first needle off so my dh and me were trying to pull it of and started to kill each other  the top of it fell off and he pricked himself with the needle..i could not stop laughing because he was worried some had gone in him...what are men like  then i second needle bent when i tried to put into my leg.....not as it went in luckly...so first night was all fun and games  funny now but was not at the time...was so nervous...as if i have never done it before 

hi suzi welcome a board

melanie-sending you  

ck6-hi love hope all is well with you

ekica-brill news about the money

hi juile 
will post some more tomorrow

luv  petal b


----------



## Holly C

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know I'm reading but not posting very much as our old computer is not that reliable.  So with you in spirit and holding your hands and keeping the faith as you go through it.

Love
H xx


----------



## jess p

OMG I've got miles of postings to read cos I've not been around for a few days!!

Glad It's all going well Caroline - you are a medical mystery!!!

Petal - good luck with the stabbing - I've found that the autoinjector is loads worse than the needles/syringe - it's just like shooting yourself in the stomach - not normal & v painful! Needle is fine (got nice chunky roll of lard to jab it into!!) - I usually feel faint at the sight of a needle - DH is v impressed with me & is being lovely! (V relieved it's not him being stabbed!)

Got 1st scan this am to see if anything's happening - terrified cos realistically it's unlikely that the drugs will work for me cos of high FSH - got everything crossed!!

Work has been manic & mega stressful & I've not been sleeping which is so annoying cos I know I mustn't get stressed!!

Had to cook play dough at midnight on Sunday night & snotty nosed 5 year old complained that I'd made red & not blue!!  Bless!

Jilly - congrats on your cellar! Mine consists of what ever's on offer in Tescos! Could murder a galss of something right now - been nearly 2 weeks without any!!

Hi to everyone else - Holly, Julie, Cathy, Molly, KJ, Marsha, Erica, Eva, Manda, Creaky, Catwoman, CR, Struthie, Petal, Cindy, Kelly, & all the other lovelies, will try & catch up later!

Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all 

thanks for all your messages re docs - she didnt seem to know what it is either, but is sending me for scan to have a peek. she thought poss a cyst, but not a fibroid which is what i was thinking about - why not i've no idea....anyway, will just have to wait and see - its not an acute pain, just a niggling grumble...

playing catch up with my jobs today as worked unexpectedly yesterday....got a lot to do eeek!

erika, hows the lumpy head    GREAT news about dh and getting the red light 

babyfish - how you feeling today? nice you have a holiday to look forward to  

jess - good luck fro scan - sending a truck of   over. lol at the playdough whingers 

julie - you seem a bit chirpier hun - not long till your appt 

holly - smackeroos  

molly - ditto smackeroos 

right gotta fly.....

laters all

kj xxxxxxx


----------



## jay bee

morning, hope your all well.

Jess - needles into the stomach - especially a nice a big one like mine!! are better than injecting top leg then?  would be scared of injecting vital organs n causing harm - am i getting it all wrong?  its wouldn't be the first time!

Regards.

Jay


----------



## jay bee

Jillypops

It may well be - A/F expected about 30/9/05 so could be injecting first week of October if everything falls into place.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## jay bee

I'm fine thanks - can't wait for a/f though (sad i know) because then i will be able to start treatment n feel as though am doing something to help me conceive.  DH abit worried as i mentioned he may be injecting - he turning a lovely shade of white and had to sit down.  We r a right pair - both scared of needles!

Hope your stint on reception is not too bad n you get some chocolate - It always makes you feel better.  just had a small thorntons choc now, collegue arrived and needed it straight away so offered around, we in the office are all chocolate mad - all women n we've got a box of chocolates, biscuits, healthy snacks(occasionally when we are feeling guilty on overindulging) labelled "anti-depressants" so many people say it is correctly labelled.  What do you think?

Jay


----------



## MollyW

Morning girlies 

Candy  thanks for your lovely wishes sweetie. Hope you're okay & J of course. 

Firstly, looking good on the scan front Caroline  Frustrating about the dates, but so glad you've had some reassurance. x

Erica -  so pleased you have had the go-ahead on the remortgage from DH. All systems go now - bet you are excited! Poor you banging your hear on the fridge  - just the sort of thing I do! Maybe its knocked some sense into you!  (Hope not!)

Petal - you too, congrats on FSH results and good luck sweetie. Had a  at your needle antics. 

Julie Angel - I think its great you now have a plan to work to. Good luck for your consultation next week - I'm sure this is going to work for you. BTW, are you still having reflexology? Sending you a cyber-aero!  x

Holly - lovely to hear from you, we've missed you, but glad to hear you're okay.  

Kelly -  still for you. Hoping it was just too early to test and that the w(b)itch stays away.

Babyfish - I was really upset to read your post the other day.  I really feel for you sweetheart.  Is it worth asking your c/s whether supplementing with progesterone will help you? I have bought cream from the USA which I've used and it can help with short luteal phase (if that's your problem). Sorry, not an expert - but might be worth asking? 

Jilly -  glad you had a good time at the presentation.  How awful not to have a car. I got mine back last week after 2 weeks without it while gearbox got fixed. Cost £1,200 but better than the £3,500 (+VAT + labour) we were quoted for a new gearbox   and the bleeding things only worth £3,500 anyway!

Big sloppy  for Keemjay. Will reply to your pms in a moment. Thanks for ALWAYS being there for me.  

Good luck to all on the 2ww - Struthie, Sarah, Perky, Melanie & Marsha Mouse. 

 to Suzi and Jay Bee - welcome to the IUI thread - you will get all the support you need here.

Jess, thanks SO much for the pm honey - means a lot.  Wishing you loads of luck for the scan....     

Marsha -  at your Bush Tucker Trial.

Thanks to everyone who asked after me. Scan yesterday was FAB! My follie has grown to 15mm - YAY - thanks to upping injections to daily, follie dances from Kemjay (  ) and supplementing with L-Arginine! So all on target for basting on Friday. Also saw my acupuncturist again on Monday and things are looking better. I'm seeing her again on Thursday for a pre-basting tx, so I've gone from total despair  to mega-hopeful  - BRING IT ON! We are also trying to book a week away next week to help with stress levels (in the UK so we can take the real Molly) - so I probably won't post much, but will be thinking of you all.  

Love to BunBun, VIL & Moosey, Starr, Cathy, Manda, Creaky, Catwoman and anyone I've missed.

  

Love Molly
x


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

well thats my shopping done   im am ginna unpack in a mo and make choclate brownies    Still no af, af is due tomorrow do you think its still to early to test tomorrow morning??shall I wait till friday

Julie-ah reception,again!!!! I will save you some brownies    from one chocoholic to another,forget to say yesterday I had a look at your pics  swish swoo look at you  

Jilly-glad you had a good night   how the devil are you??

Molly-     fab news on the follie,lots of   coming your way  

big hello to jaybe/suzie b and all the other newbies,best of luck with everything    

Kj-when do you go for your scan to check what the pain is?

I will sort out the meet info for Monday if thats ok as I am sssoooo busy with sorting this wedding out for sat     cant wait to meet you loopy lasses   

Kelly x


----------



## perkypinky

Morning ladies
Just a quickie and will post again properly tonight. 
Does anyone know if you can go in a jaccuzi on the 2ww? 
There's one in this lovely hotel and it would brighten up this conference and the tww if I could, but I'm scared to mess it all up.   Also can I go swimming or is that a bad idea (basting was Sunday).
Have lovely Wednesdays everyone, laters...  
Perky


----------



## kellydallard

Julie- I was basted on 8th sept so day 15 will be fri ,do you think I should wait till then like jilly said??

Kelly x
oooh bugger just got chocolate brownie mixture down me cleavage,ah well I will save it for later


----------



## kellydallard

thanks Julie  

Perky-I was told this time to have no hot baths or swimming,thety didnt say anything about jacuzzi's but I wouldnt risk it as its hot,why dont you call your clinic and check as they all say different things,like julie said its personal choice

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all.........................
Julie - Yep IVF buddies is what we are  & I can't wait. I'll hold you hand if you hold mine! Sorry you're on reception.....again, do you get brownie points for that 
Molly - Hoooorrrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhh  great news about scan. Wishing you all the very best for basting Friday    & a week away just sounds the perfect way to spend the first half of the 2ww. Fingers crossed for you.x
Perky -   I wasn't told anything about jacuzzi's so it may be worth checking.........all clinics seem to be different but I think it comes down to personal choice in the end.
Katrinar - Hi   how you doing?
Jilly -   alright mate? Hope you're saving that free barrel of beer for the IUI party   Glad you had a good night & how frustrating not having a car   men eh!!
Melanie - Hope the   flies by for you.
Kelly - My clinic always told me to test 14 days from basting   
Suzi - Hello   & welcome aboard.
Kj - Yep head still lumpy (bit like the rest of me   ) but who cares I'm going to be an IVF babe   Hope your scan is soon & that you get rid of that niggling pain.
Jess -   for scan today.
Caroline - Computers  eh! All looking good hun, fingers crossed  
Petal - Great FSH results but must admit to having a good   over your needle story. I think it's nerves because it's a new treatment, can't wait to hear your news   
Holly -   good to hear you're ok, we were worried about you. Take care.

 Jay, Catwoman, Looby, Struthie & everyone else hope you have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## jane12

Hi girls

Just thought I would see how you all are.

Julie glad you are feeling better about IVF you could be like me 1st time lucky keep thinking of it as a positive thing.

Holly how's you I hear you are going to be doing ICSI now hope you are ok.  My sister had ICSI and is now 18 weeks pregnant.

Feeling nervous waiting for first scan on 29th September.

Take care all

Good luck to all testing and on 2WW.

Jane12


----------



## ERIKA

Jane 
  for you scan next week, you must be so excited.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie/Jilly
Why am I not surprised that it's you pair that have found the new smilies  I'm lovin them!!
Although these pair need a trim, wax or Immac  &  what's all that about.
  

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

you lot are   but I love ya   

Well it looks like I will be following you guys, af has just put in an appearence !!   Just waiting to hear back from hospital as they have on my records that they want me to have my tubes checked so god knows what that waiting list will be like   so as soon as I know anything I will let you know,it would be nice to know I have got you lot if I am moving to IVF ,GOD THAT SOUNDS SO SCARY ivf !!!!!!!!

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## babyfish

*OK - I'm BACK!!!!   *​Had a very teary  morning yesterday and my poor mum got it all. Sobbing down the phone telling her how hard I was finding it to fight 2 battles - one with my illness and the other with this whole fertility thing and that I just didn't have the strength anymore. Really went for it! 
But today I feel much better. I have dusted myself down and I'm smiling again. Bloody schitzo! My poor mum and husband - what they have to put up with! I do have the strength and I have no choice but to keep fighting - unfair? yes. sucks? yes. tough sh#t that's your cards so deal with 'em? YES!!

So went to yoga today and managed to do some rather full-on stuff which makes me feel good.

You have all been just amazing to me over the last few days and I really appreciate it - so thank you. I'm always being told how strong I am and positive and stoic etc despite the stuff that's going on and frankly I can't be like that all the time, but it's much easier to let go with you lot than it is to my 'friends'. I don't want them to see the dark side - it's mine and it's private and they couldn't possibly relate - but you all can and it's just an honour to have found you all - so thanks guys.

Molly - thanks for the cream suggestion. I'm going to see the doc next week for a day 11 scan and I'll ask her everything then. I'm very confused about Progesterone and what it does and why it does and if it does etc!! 

Jillypops - If you order by a Friday, it will be sent out the following Friday. Does that make sense? So if you ordered today, it would go out next Friday 30th.

Hi to Julie, Holly, Kelly, Sarah, Marsha, PinkyP, Struthie, Shazia, catwoman, loobylou, KJ , Petalb, ck6, Erika, and all newbies whose names I've already forgotten but welcome and enjoy.


----------



## ERIKA

Babyfish - Good to hear you're feeling better   & let it all out to your mom, that can only be a good thing   It does us good to let it out sometimes, remember when I did to the MIL, bless her. I'm sure your mom & husband prefer you to do this & just get upset that they can't help/put the situation right for you. It's not aways easy to be   & upbeat but we all understand & remember we are always here   Take care you.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Hey lovelies,

Julie How u doing hun? Better now reception is over no doubt  Can I please be cycle buddy with you and Erica as am hoping to start Oct/Nov 

Jilly Are you now coming to the meet, I thought you said you couldn't come cos of friend not being around, have I missed something, you are a very confusing ladeeeee , but one with a spotless cellar       . SHY.....................................................           

Erica hi baby, so pleased to hear about the move forward for you, good on ya girl 

Kj Hope pains subside soon for you hun

Holly hey hun whens new computer back missing your wise words  . Only 11 days to go until d day 

Petal    re injecting frenzy. Better luck next time  

Molly sweetpea so pleased to hear about follie, thats fab news for basting,  . Hope the holiday refreshes you in all the right places  

Perky just another piece of advice hun, I was told not to do any sort of exercise during pre-basting as it directs the blood away from the follies, whether this is the case after basting I don't know but would imagine if little follie is trying to imbed lack of blood to the area may not be so great, who knows hunny its ur call, best of luck for the 2ww though    

Babyfish glad to see you are back with us after a couple of very stressful days for you sweetie, we are always here for you so if you feel you have offloaded onto family too much BRING IT ON!! We love you and will do anything to help sweetie    

Kelly    so sorry big fat old witch turned up, but maybe you were slightly more prepared for her after the test result, not that it makes it any easier I know, lots of love winging its way to Nottingham for you.

Hey to Jaybee and Suzi good to have you on board, lots of    to you both.

Nothing doing here really just having to wait for af to show, as this is a no drugs month it could be a long wait  . Am sposed to be putting a whole load of stuff on ebay but can't be  really.

xxxxsharzxxxxx


----------



## shazia

No problem there mate


----------



## Guest

hi all

hope everyone is doing ok,

not have much time on the pc at the min so have loads to catch up on

the only news from me is that the docs have put me back on the met,but only a small amount  to see how i get on


love and hugs and loads of   to all

gwen
x


----------



## jay bee

Hi,

Sorry to be abit slow - but why is Met given to ladies going through IUI - first cycle comming up not prescribed it so should i be contacting the dr?

A bit confused.

Jaybee


----------



## Guest

jaybee


i am a old iui girl that pops on now and then to see how everyone is 

i have been given the met for my pcos

gwen
x


----------



## ERIKA

Kelly - So sorry to hear AF arrived   we all understand how you are feeling & just wish we could do something to make you feel better. Have some quality time with DH & DS, take care & hope you start to feel   again soon.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly
            shy my  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Of course you can Shazia    you, me & Triple J can share the journey..................can't wait.
This treatment is going to work for all of us, including those who have recently started.......Petal, Catwoman & Jess I think ?  

Erica.xx


----------



## jay bee

thank you for clearing that up - a bit of a worrier me  

Talking to you all is helping though, can't thank you enough for your help and support - your a fabulous bunch of ladies.

Take care,

Jay


----------



## ERIKA

Hope you wear your shell to the meet Jilly  you might scare the rest of us   
To be honest I'll be nervous too but hey it's not like we're strangers is it...............we tell each other so much & have plenty in common   it feels like we sort of know each other anyway   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie, bet you like these though...........
                   
I know your sort.............
Chocolate buttons are my favourite  yum yum bet you didn't leave any!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie
Have a lovely evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Erika thanks hunny, wouldn't it be great if we all got bfp's together  - oohhh baby boom  

I too feel very nervous about the meeting, like Jillypoo I can be quite shy and quiet espesh with peeps I don't know but well get a couple of glases of wine down me and I'll be dancing on the tables shaking my


----------



## ck6

not read everything...really worried i did my test last monday went to the doctors he asked me to do a test that they send off ...did that last thrusday got the result its negative .....the receptionist said don't worry we've had 3 that said negative that turned positive ? phoned dominque the nurse she said well if it was a failing pregnany then that could be the reason....also although she saw a sac it was too early to confirm pregnancy for sure now...just means either i am or had been pregnant.... dh bringing home a test and i've booked ablood test for the morning oh god if i last that long.....sorry me post...just thought this was all good to be true ......


----------



## ERIKA

Shazia - That would be fantastic     if we did wouldn't it. Did you call Jilly "poo" on purpose or do you know something I don't   Like you said a few drinks at the party & we'll all be  
Jilly -       go and finish that contract!!
Caroline - Don't know what to say hunny    except stay   & thinking of you. If they've had 3 negatives that have turned positive that's got to be a good thing. Here if you need me, take care & try not too worry to much (easy to say I know).

Erica.xx


----------



## marsha mouse

Well you guys have been busy the last two days.
Took little lady (DD) to school for the 1st time today, she loved it but very tired just got back form ballet as well so she is very irritable now. Never did find my lens so it's costing me 80 pounds to get a new one made up. That's with the insurance.  While at ballet one of the girls asked how's it going with ttc, She had trouble with both her children. I told her we had given up for a bit see what next year brings. She does not know I've gone down the iui route. She went on clomid a few months before me and fell within 2 months, lucky has a beautiful little boy. 
Now for personals......
Babyfish,
Hope you have a wonderful Holiday , sounds like you need one.
ERIKA,
SOOOOOO glad DF said to go ahead with IVF, This is it lovely good luck 
KELLY,
Sorry the old   turned up I was so hoping you done it. Big mousey hug 
PERKY,
Stay away from jacuzzi it's not worth the risk just to feel good for half hour........... 
JILLY, 
What car you going for then, a little sporty 2 seater or a massive 4x4. Apparently you can tell 
what a persons character is by their car.
CAROLINE.
Stay positive hun, It's not over til the ol girl starts to sing. I'm hoping for ya      
JESS,
How you doing hope all goes well for today.
KEEMJAY,
You ok hun 
SHAZIA,
Hang on in there. Keep positive    
MOLLY, have a well erned rest on Holiday 
Hello to you other mad lot... Katrinar, Holly,Petel, Suzi,Melanie, Perky,Jaybee Catwoman and any one else I missed.
                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## perkypinky

Thanks everyone who has told me to stay out of jaccuzi and pool   . Did phone clinic but just answerphone   . Actually, I have my cossie on now and was all ready, then checked message board. Aren't I glad I did. A dry night in for me then. Feeling very sorry for myself this evening as have left conference early    . Missing big drinks reception. Just couldn't face making excuses for not drinking or ending up having a few just because, so I bunked off. Missing DH who I've just spoken to on the phone  Ironically he's just off swimming! Feeling fat and frumpy with all this lack of exercise. Enough me stuff.
Marsha what a big day for you and your DD. Shocker to hear about your expensive lens  
Jilly, hope you got the contract done. What a pair of skivers  
Kelly, so sorry to hear AF turned up.  for you honey, you'll get there in the end, we musn't lose sight of the dream.
Caroline Lots of luck hun      
Jaybe, don't fret  . Met is definately for PCOS. It's a drug usually used for people with diabetes, but in PCOS, ladies get reistant to insulin, which messes up lots of other hormones and can stop them ovulating. So Met makes them ovulate. All this IUI stuff is scary and confusing, but the girls will see you through it.
LOL to you all    . Am sooo tired tonight, so will do proper personals tomorrow, promise  .
Perky


----------



## keemjay

ck6 - oh hunny, really hoping this is going to work out ok. a barrow load of    and     heading your way. we 're all here holding onto you   

kj x


----------



## babyfish

CK6 - really thinking of you darling. Try not to worry - easier said than done I know.  Sending you loads         and


----------



## marsha mouse

Perky..
Glad you didn't go into jacuzzi. Sorry your feeling a bit low and missing DH. How long are you there for??
Marsha xx


----------



## shazia

Caroline am going to text you darling, hang in there and ring me if you need to, love you   

Erika just think Jillypoo suits her better...don't you? 

Poo i reckon you are coming with Erika, few pm's have been flying about so think you have concocted some plan between you, am I right or am I right? 

Marsha glad dd's day went well, she must have been knackered with ballet too, still hopefully asleep by 6.30!!

Perky chin up hun, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello my lovelies!
Caroline - sending you a huge  . Hang on in there. I'm thinking of you and sending         for a positive outcome  
Erica -                  fabulous news about being given the green light from DF!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you  
A big   for Kelly. I'm so, so sorry about it not working out this month  
All you other gorgeous girls - Julie, Holly (hope you're OK - am a bit concerned about you being so quiet at the moment ), Jilly (oooh, you do make me laugh. Well done you for all your awards!), Keemjay, Shazia, Marsha, Cindy, Petal, Molly, Babyfish - so, so sorry you've been having a tough time, Jaybe and Perky and any of the other gorgeous girls that I'm too dimwitted to remember  . 'Spose I can always blame it on the drugs I'm taking...
Well, it's day four of injections for me. Had a blood test yesterday for estradiol levels. I'm doing fine on my current dose of Menogon (225iu), so there's no need to tweak it. I'm just starting to absolutely brick it about egg collection. I am soooooooooooooooo scared of the heavy sedation - that it'll be a horrible experience/that I won't wake up etc etc. If anyone out there can reassure me, I'd be really glad of it (Jodisterrun has already pm'd me with her own positive experience, but I'd like a few more, please!)
Thanks for asking about work, Jilly - my colleagues are being more supportive. Guess I caught some of them on a bad day   either that, or I'm a paranoid b**ch-on-wheels at the moment... which is entirely possible. 
Right, have to go. Niles, my boy cat, keeps sticking his claws into my legs because he wants his dinner.
Lots of love to all,
 xxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

Kelly so sorry to hear your news   .

Caroline hope everything is ok for you.

Good luck catwoman for ec.

 jillypops, **********, erika, holly, marshamouse and everyone else I have forgot.

Still no af, I am  , I think this might be a bad one this month, having cramps for nearly 2 weeks now wish they would come as I would like to have a cycle before I move house but they never come when you want them etc.

I am also quite shy at first, but unfortunately I wont be able to come to the meet, just too far for me to go.

Love Katrina


----------



## perkypinky

Thanks Shazia & Marsha. Great to have your support. 
Am here till Friday. Will be feeling my usual perky self again soon.  
Laters
Perky


----------



## ck6

wow you girls are so sweet think the barrow full of       ...did another test and it was positve...came up very quick and is much darker than first one.... keep asking dh ...so i am preg YES he keeps saying......so i'll go down the docs with another pot of wee tomorrow and see what they make of that !!! it took from thrusday till today for the result....thing is my friend heard someone in there asking for their result the other day it was neg this woman said oh thank god for that...wander if it wasn't really.....anyway thanks again for thinking of me a few hours of worry ..... will catch up later ...love caroline xx


----------



## marsha mouse

WOW girlie,
Soooooooooooooooooo pleased for you                             
I bet your both on  .  Good luck wishing you well. 
                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## jess p

Good luck Caroline - been really worried about you - hope it all gets sorted out & you can relax a little bit!

Marsha - sorry about the old contact lens - pain in the bum - I wear them occasionally but can't get my exact prescription as don't make them in cheap variety.  Optician gave me a few pairs that are "nearly" correct but by end of the night (& few bevvies) everything gets v blurry!!! 

KJ - hope pains soon disappear & turn out to be nothing horrid.

Kelly - hope your choc brownies were scrummy - send some my way please!

Catwoman glad your ivf is going to plan.

Well done Molly! You are fab!

Thanks for all your kind thoughts for scan - unfortunately it was bad news... only managed to produce 2 folies...absolutely gutted. 
DH didn't come with me as I wasn't too bothered but got the awful news & then had to bomb back to work & teach 26 v cute 5 year olds... really hit home that I would probably never have a little one having their first day at school.   

Nurse said lining was great & the 2 folies are a good size & same size, which is good, but really need lots more for good chance of success. 

Got to decide whether to go ahead, convert to iui or abandon (& save £3k).  Had brief chat with DH but now he's got footy training so big decision on Friday.

They also suggested donor eggs from Spain (they are linked to nurse Ruth's clinic in Spain - CERAM) cos success rate is nearly 60% - but DH doesn't want baby that's not mine.  I would be fine about it but don't want to push him into something that's expensive & not what he wants.  

I'm sorry it's such a "me" post but I really need to speak to some one or I'll go mad & no one else understands.  Thank you for listening - got to go to Tescos now & buy fruit for the kids to do blind folded tastings! I'm absolutely knackered!  

Thanks for just being there - I really hope everybody gets their dream.
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

oh god ck6 i hope everything is alright sending you    

catwoman-hope you are well,try not to worry about egg collection i was so scaried when i was put under at christmas,but when they put the needle in you are a sleep in no time...i know it is worrying but look at all the ladies who are here after having it done... do understand though...glad that i am having the same as you for egg collection and not beening half a wake   now i would not like that

wheres holly gone anybody know

perky-sorry your feeling down

will do some more personals later...injection time again soon ...oh god

luv petal b


----------



## Catwoman

Jess - just seen your post   I'm so, so sorry. Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, but there isn't. So I'll just send a   and a    instead. I feel so stupid for worrying about egg collection since I read your news. Sending you tons of love and luck for whatever you decide to do.
Marsha - thanks so much for the pm! You are a very kind lady!  
And thanks Petal for your reassurance.  
Much love, C xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Oh, hell. Head is completely all over the place. Also meant to give Caroline a few           'cos it looks like things are going to be fine after all... keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart! 
Love C xxxx


----------



## Miss Jules

Hi Lovies

Greetings from Sunny Cuba! Tried to catch up with goings on but the connection is so slow it's taken 10 minutes to just log on. Hope you are all OK. Been thinking about you all.  Having a lovely relaxing time which is just what we needed although no booze, no shellfish, no water sports so just lying here pigging out and sunning myself.

Will catch up on my return.

Take care all.

love Jules xxxxx


----------



## petal b

miss jules-glad your having a good time,lucky you in cuba,hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday

jess-oh jess i am so sorry ,thinking of you   sorry only just read what happened


----------



## petal b

petal b said:


> miss jules-glad your having a good time,lucky you in cuba,hope you enjoy the rest of your holiday
> 
> jess-oh jess i am so sorry ,thinking of you   sorry i never said that before, i never read all the thread


----------



## jay bee

Morning ladies, having to go out today, will talk when back, maybe tommorow.

Speak to you all soon.

Regards.

Jay bee


----------



## Holly C

Good morning - just popping in for a quick hello  

Jess - have pm'd you  

Molly - be thinking of you loads today!!!

Erica - I'm sooooo happy that DF has given you the go ahead and you'll be and IVFer soon  

Julie - it sounds like you're feeling a whole lot better and your plan is in place.  Mr R will be his normal nutty self next week and it will be all systems go before you know it!  So sad you're not going to the meet up  

Caroline -    you're giving us all heart attacks here!  So pleased the latest test is all good!  I wouldn't worry about the silly Drs ones!  How ridiculous!  They probably use some old things left over from the 1970s to save on budget or some other nonsense!  Keeping em all crossed that it's all going to work out beautifully  

Petal - I'm here just on the old dodgy computer so not posting too much as it's so slow and unreliable.  Hope the jabbing is going ok  

KJ - hope the rest of your week is going well    Did you enjoy work on Tuesday and how many of those other things on your to do list have you motored through?  

Babyfish - you're so good and brave not to share and 'dump' on your friends and family.  I'm pleased you have us too and why life has to be so cruel I'll never know.  Know in your heart that things will get better and they will.  Really hope some good news is around the corner for you soon  

Kelly - so so sorry to read the bad news hunny.  There are just no words that can describe the dissapointment are there    Fingers crossed that you'll have your 'tube' apptmt through very soon.  I paid for this in our private clinic to get it out of the way and it cost about £300 but I'm sure costs will vary depending on the clinic.  Good luck for the next steps    A new plan is the best way outta there!

Katrinar - hoping that things are better than you think!

Moomin - well done on the two jobs front!  Hoping that the luck continues through treatment - although I'm sure it's not luck at all and just natural brilliance!!

Jilly - you're a super star in your neck of the woods!  A legend in your own lunchtime!  Well done on all those awards girl!!  Hope you got those nasty contracts sorted....!  Looking forward to seeing you in Nov and don't be shy - we'll never let you away with it!!!

Shazia - Next week will be here before we all know it - eeeekkkkk let's hope egg share is happening soon too and you'll be off again  

Hello lovely newbies - Melanie, Perky Pinky, Jaybee and the others!

Quick update from me - still waiting to hear back from part time job (apparently I'm no.1 favourite but they had to work through a procedure....  I'll know more today/tomoz....  thinking I should be getting a full time now though as financially we could do with it....  Secondly - DH is muuuccchh muuuuchhh better!  The difference in him from last week even is dramatic and he's on the look out for a new contract again and is really getting his teeth into it.  We went for a 20 mile bike ride yesterday and thought he would be clever and give my back tyre a nudge with his front tyre.... I ended up going over the handle bars and he his into a blackberry patch    Scratched and bruised, covered in berries.  God we laughed!  Lastly - ICSI is probably not going to happen until March....  we have too much happening to start in Nov and plus we are flying long haul to NZ in Feb and don't think it's a good idea if it was successful and I was pg to be in a pressurized cabin for 30 hours...  financially we need to give it a bit more time too...  I'm actually ok about the decision and feel it's right....

Enough!

TAFN
H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

holly-was wondering what happened to you.glad that you have a plan and that your dh is feeling alot better......you did make me laugh with your bike story..  

juile-morning,poor you with the ov pains but lucky you with the home cooking 

ck6-hope you have a better day today good luck at the doctors

got to run and get ready for work so speak to you all later

lots of luv petal b


----------



## loobylu

Morning all..sorry I havent been around much hope u all are well...

Had a hetic few days..After AF ariving on Thur it was one thing after another..heating broke..then DF ended up in hospital (thankfully hes ok now though god love him) so ive come back to work today for a rest he he xx


----------



## petal b

looby-sorry to read that you have had such a bad few days,hope your df is alright now


----------



## ERIKA

Hello lovelies   
Julie - Ov pains, horrible but good if you know what I mean   Guess that will be you walking like John Wayne again tomorrow!! And grandma's home cooking to give you the energy to   what a result!!
JillyPOO - What have you won today?   Cleanest bar towels? Straighest optics? Neatest drip trays?   
Shazia - Yep   you're right "poo" suits her. I was worried because with names like Rose, Violet, Petal I wondered if you had named her that on purpose   
Marsha - Glad DD liked school what a relief......not so about that lens   
Perky -   laying off the drink & exercise will be worth it when the treatment works.
Catwoman - Going to need lots of help from you Mrs ssssooooooo many questions. It's the egg collection that bothers me too. I'm sure everything will be fine    & can't wait to hear your news. Glad work have got their  into gear & are being better about things.
Katrinar - Shame you won't be able to make the meet   but I'm sure there will be more. Isn't   not showing a good thing?
Caroline - Great news hun  thinking of you.
Jess - Don't really know what to say sweetie what a very tough decision. Sending you lots of   & I'm sure that whatever you decide will be right for you & DH. Lots of luck.
Looby -   sorry to hear you've had such a rough few days & hope DH is ok now.
Petal - Like Catwoman I'm sure I'll be asking you lots of stuff......hope you don't mind   Also hope the injections are going smoother   
Holly - Nice to have you back, wondered where you were  Great news about being No.1 for job, that DH is feeling loads better   that you've got a plan & most importantly that you're happy with it. Look how quickly this year has gone.....the months just fly by   
Molly -    
Hello   Kj, Babyfish, Jay, MissJules, Moomin, Melanie & everyone else have a great day.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Well this could be you doing a head stand
                  
well the legs are in the right position but you may feel a little dizzy!!

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

New Home         

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Locking this thread now.

New home this way >>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37580.0

H xxxxx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

           

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
CK6 Natural BFP!!!
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky! 15.09.05

2ww Baby Makers 

       

Struthie 26.09.05
SMCC 26.09.05
Perky Pinky 04.10.05
Melanie 05.10.05
Marsha Mouse 05.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Freckles
Molly

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Holly C

Pretty good babes!  Had THE BEST cheese scone yesterday and now have a craving for more!!  Also funnily enough yesterday you were talking about gingerbread/cake and I've been trying to find a recipe for it for the past few days - spooky or what!  If anyone has a good recipe please can they pm me with it


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon all,

First of all I have to apologize in advance as I am sssoooo busy that I have no time for personals SORRY  

Big          to every single one of you!!!

Well I callaed the hospital this morning and I have got to have a HSG  whats it like,any tips etc ?    

Apparently they can get me in the 1st week in Oct   so I was really suprised about that,I just really hopes it shows all is ok,daft question . what is the next step if they find a blockage??

Got to dash and get tea started for 8    I must be mad  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Julie,

You are a star,thanks hunny bun        

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Holly -  for new thread.............good to have you back.
Kelly - HSG is ok...........not as bad as you think   I took some Annadin Extra before I went & they helped. I won't pm you as Julie has already told you about it, great that it's happening so soon.
Julie - Cyber IVF buddie  (love this smilie) can't wait to share the next journey...........have started the ball rolling already, I only needed that  from DF & now I'm away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Back in a bit............payslips to print.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Right then..........
I had already   my clinic a couple of weeks ago so that I was armed with all information when I spoke to DF  I jotted down what they said & basically it was to go to an IVF presentation (held on Tuesdays @ 2pm only   ) then book a consultation (at which point you pay & sign consent forms) then sort out a plan & it's all systems go...................
So I've phoned the hospital to book into the presentation. With it only being held once a week I knew they'd be booked & DF is only home one Tuesday in October, yep the first one, the week after next. So I thought November here we come but no..................they offered me the 4th October   the one he can make.........yiiipppeeeeeeeeeeee I'm on those starting blokes (& only just behind you Julie   )

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Just a swift one 'cos the fire-breathing dragon boss is wheezing thunderbolts down my neck... 
Erika –                  I am so happy you've got the ball rolling! Anything you want to know, just ask! I'll be thrilled to be of any help at all!
Kelly – I was bricking it over my HSG, but it was OK. I took two Nurofen an hour before the appointment time, and that really took the edge of any pain. A big   to you; you'll be fine!
Lots of love to all of you – Holly, really good to hear that you're OK and have a plan. Take care everyone else (sorry, no time for personals).
Lots of love,
C xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman - Hope you don't regret saying that     I'll have plenty of questions believe me. Feeling a mixture of excitement & nerves at the moment   Make sure your (.)(.) are well covered in case that boss of yours has her stapler out!!
Julie - It WILL be ok     for both of us plus Catwoman, Petal & the others who have moved on before us.

My clinic now charge for IVF like a holiday..........all inclusive   £2,900 includes everything apparently no matter how much/many you need/have. The only thing not covered is the freezing of any embryos (should you be lucky enough to have a good few that fertilise   ) 

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Cor Jeepers Erica! That's a fantastic 'holiday' offer from your clinic!  Pity they don't throw in a holiday for the 2ww as well!  But seriously - you're onto a great clinic with that pricing.  So happy you can get everything underway although you girls are all leaving me in the dust now we won't be going until March...  I don't think our con will be happy about us leaving it til then as he's concerned about how I might respond but I believe everything has to be in the 'right' place to be successful and if DH's head is elsewhere and I'm worried about money and flying - Nov isn't the right time for us....

Julie - I can't wait to get into that ginger cake - it's got my mouth watering!

Kelly - brilliant news about the HCG apptmt!  Hope there will only be good news following!  Your Con will be able to advise you of your way forward should their be any problems but to be armed with info it's always good to do a bit of a search on the web to find out what you can if things aren't what you had hoped  

Catwoman - loved your boss' description!  Hope you're ok and not stressing!!  Think calm thoughts, think calm thoughts, I am creating a beautiful snug environment, I will be a Mother, my body welcomes the changes...   Yup - I'm a bit  

Good news on DH's job front - a couple of possible's in the pipe lines today already.  

H xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

let's hope so!!!  Tony's trick is having an early airing!!

Almost home time for you - have a great evening and I'll be thinking of you tucking into Grandma's goodies!!

H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Holly
Great news about DH    I bet you're both chuffed to bits.
It does have to be the "right" time & I think you're right to leave it until after your trip   Half the battle is being   stress free, relaxed etc & that's how you'll be after your trip. Us girls aren't leaving you in the dust hun, think of it like a relay race & we are just running the leg in front of you but we will cross the finishing line as a successful team   
It's good to know you think I'm getting my moneys worth........I phoned another clinic who are very good but they charge for items individually. A follie scan for instance was £180 & on 2 of my IUI goes I had 4. Add to that the drugs, admin work, egg collection & transfer fees & I think it would have cost alot more. 
I'm happier to be staying at my original clinic anyway as I'm used to going there, the staff are fab   & we're all on first name terms which adds to a friendly relaxed atmosphere. They've only just changed their pricing policy (June I think) so maybe I've got myself a bargain......................almost!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie
Sounds like you're eating a sex mad ball of fluff tonight     
Has grandma got a new cook book    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Good night ladies..............have a lovely evening, catch up tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## perkypinky

Hi everyone  
Feeling much better today  . Getting ready to go on swanky dinner , dancing  & reception thingumy  . Hate small talk and usually need a couple of drinks to get me going but tonight will rely on your good cheer, which has been plentiful    . Ta girls .
Good luck to all the other 2wwers: Struthie, SMCC, Melanie and Marsha Mouse                 . Here's hoping for       all round .
Kelly, all the best for your hsg   . It isn't too bad and I know others have given you the lowdown, just wanted to add a bit of advice. Lie down for a bit afterwards, in the clinic. I didn't, just jumped up and puked up after   . The nurse said this happens if you don't lie down for a few mins afterwards, so I think peeps should know that beforehand!
Holly, fingers crossed for your DH's job  . Sounds promising and hope it works out for him. Love your idea of a free 2ww holiday   . Why don't they throw that in??
Also lots of      for the IVF converts Julie, Catwoman, Erica and Petal. Keep those positive vibes up.
Jillypops hope you're well  . Nearly time now.
Jaybe, thinking of you sweets, hope you're chilled about stuff and feeling better bout the jabs .
Shazia, how are you hun?   Just wanted to say big thanks foir showing me the way...
LOL to all you other scrummy peeps, lovely ladies, you really are keeping me sane. Or maybe just feel sane cos your all nutty like me?
Perked up Perky xxx


----------



## struthie

Hi girls hope you are all ok.
I have had a horrible daay,had some bleeding this morning,10 days past ov and IUI,its only day 25 today,was so worried I rang the clinic they said to sit tight and see what happens.
Since then its stopped.

Now I have gone totally   and just did a clearblue and of course it was neg,now why did I do that.

What a wally!


----------



## perkypinky

Oh poor Struthie. Totally understand why you did preg test but sit tight hun. It is too early so ignore the BFN for now (easy for me to say I know) and look after yourself. Good to hear bleeding stopped. Has to be a good sign. Take care and really hope you have a better day tomorrow.
Love 
Perky


----------



## struthie

Thank you,wish I hadn't done it now but all sensible thoughts fly out of the window


----------



## struthie

Morning everyone - yes Julie I know,wish I hadn't done it now!

I'm just off to jump in the shower so will be back later but wanted to wish Molly good luck for today!

No more bleeding since yesterday morning,but now I have bleeding gums,the only time I have had that is when I was pregnant with my son,but I am still keeping grounded.
This 2ww sends the most sane person around the twist!

Are you on lovely reception today Julie?!
Kelly hope you are coping ok sweetie,here for you anytime ok,back later xxx


----------



## keemjay

sending molly lots of    and     for basting today

          

kj x


----------



## Candy

I second that Molly, thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## babyfish

Struthie - keeping fingers crossed for you.  I'm not even on the 2WW but feel all jittery about everyone elses!!!   

Molly - Good luck to you!  

Sshh - don't tell Molly, but what am I wishing her luck for - must have missed something.    

Julie - angel of angels.  Hope you are ok today.

Holly - lovely to hear from you again - missed you when you weren't around.  I think your plan for next year is great.  

Erika - so glad you're making headway with the IVF thing - and that really sounds like a bargain deal you got! What a turnaround from a few weeks ago!  Good on ya girly  

KJ - thanks for the PM.  Will give you a shout later today.

Big   to Kelly, Marsha, Pinky, Jillypops, Shazia, Catwoman, Looby, Petal and CK6 and all of you.

Off to docs today to get bloods done. (un-baby related)    Don't think it's going to be too good today.  But wanted to see him before I go on hols next Saturday and he's away next week.

What do you feel when you take Clomid?  And do you feel squiffy during the time you take it or when you ovulate - or do I just feel squiffy anyway?  Would love feedback.

Love to you all - must dash to hosp and park and then I'll be back later this afternoon.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jay bee

Morning all,

Me with my questions again, i'm afraid.

When going through IUI and had insemnation, can you still have  in 2ww or is it best to refrain?

Sorry for what may seem obvious.

Jaybee


----------



## ERIKA

Morning girlies.............thank God it's Friday   
Julie - Morning cyber ivf buddy how you diddling today   Measuring portions...............oooohhhh eeerrrrr missus we all do that don't we   Hope you have a fab day at the wedding.
Jilly - I'm smiling like my   by the way shall I bring him to the meet? What did you win last night? Best food cooked by someone else   
Perky - Hope you enjoy that swanky dinner  have a lovely time. 
Struthie -      
Jess -    for today........thinking of you.
Molly -      for basting today. 
Babyfish - Good luck for tests today   please feel free to ask me anything about Clomid I'll help if I can. I took the physco pills   for 9 months & found the s/e happened through the month. 
Holly - Morning.......hope you're ok   
Caroline - Any more news hun? Have been thinking about you alot   
Hello   Melanie, Marsha, Kelly, Jay, Shazia, Kj & everyone else hope you're having a lovely Friday..................the weekend is almost here   

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

MORNING!!!!

Jilly I'm here lovely, where are you Stop straightening your bar mats and get online   

Jess good luck for today sweetpea  

Molly -      

Hey Perky, good to have you back on form hun, and don't thank me you are soooo welcome  

Babyfish good luck with your tests hun, hope all goes well.

Hey choccie Julie, its crunchie day today!!!!  

Struthie I'm thinking it sounds pretty good to me, but I know you don't want to get too excited too early so I shall just have a wee happy dance here on your behalf   

Big smackers to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!

New puta is back so we're   

Struthie - ooooh I'm a little bit excited about your posts!  Sending you some more     to help!

Babyfish - really hoping that today's tests results come back all good and better than you thought!  Here to have a rant at though if not  

Kelly -  how are you - ok??  Hoping you're starting to find that little ray of light again to bring you back to yourself  

Caroline - any updates?  Hoping things are still ok!!

Erica - thanks for your words yesterday!  I think you put it beautifully and I'm proud and happy to be part of the relay!!  Yeah definitely good to stick with the clinic you know and they sound fabulous.  All looking good    Countdown is on!!

Perks - hope last night went well and you dazzled them with your natural charm and wit!!

Jay - think it's ok to have BMS during 2ww.  Lots of clinics recommend it after basting so you get even more of the swimmers up close and personal with that egg....

Molly - all my thoughts are with you today!  I really really hope this time is for you and good news to follow.  Have a fantastic   rest and put your feet up and forget about work altogether    

Jess - big   to you.

Jilly - as soon as the gingerbread is made a slice is heading your way!  Hope you're getting those work issues sorted.  You need a calm environment with all you've got coming soon  

Kim - big smoochies to you    

Julie - hope your Friday flies and you'll be outshining the bride tomorrow with all your gogeousness!  Supposed to rain today and be ok again tomorrow!

Hello Shazia - hope all is well in your world!  

Be back slaters
H xxxxx


----------



## jay bee

What about a little later on - week 3-4 of cycle - worried i could harm whats there, if its there - if that makes sence.  Sorry a bit duhn!!    can't think straight at the moment, have read books but now i have come to having the treatment, memory has gone blank n my library (which used to be my bedroom) seems too overwhelming to look through.

Jaybee


----------



## Holly C

Jaybee - I think it's entirely your call.  I haven't read anything that has said to compleltely abstain so go with it if you feel like it!  Could be just what you need  

H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning,

Jaybee- personally after the basting we just do it same day and the next day and to be perfectly honest after both of my IUI's I really wasnt in the mood for   but thats totally up to you,just no swinging from your light fittings    

Julie-thanks for the info on the HSG  looks like both you and me are at weddings tomorrow   and to all the others with there little bits of advice,thanks loads    they told me to take my dressing gown in but mine is quite old and sssooo cuddly so I might treat myself to a new one. to all that have had a HSG-Did they tell you to have NO sex before AT ALL,cos they told me that yesterday and dh is gutted  bless him he cant last long without some  just have to entertain him another way    

Struthie-I am really hoping that show is a good sign hunny,just ignore the bfn     


Holly-gald to hear your puter is back   I am in a happier place now thanks for asking hunny,how are you lately??

Shaziz-how are you doing latley??

Babyfish-why dont you pop ovet to the clomid board,im still there and I havent had clomid for a month.everyone is different with the side effects,I personally hated the stuff and it made me a wreck but others dont get any s/e luckily so I hope thats the case for you¬!!


Molly-hope it goes qwell today     

Big hello to pinky,jilly,jess and candy  

Erica-you see hunny,you keep getting a step closer every time,well done   

Well I hung the washing out half an hour a go had a bacon butty mmmmm now its    I am gonna be freezing my (.)(.) off tomorrow until I get plastered that is    

Hope you all have a fab weekend   

Kelly x


----------



## jay bee

thanks for that.  Well i have better do some work now, manager seems to look at me everytime i have this site up!  Lots of emails to send to people.  Another manager that works with me is sitting on a plane on her way to Italy at the moment - lucky her.  we in Coventry have rain - very nice.

Will chat in a bit.  take care everyone.

Jaybee


----------



## ERIKA

Jay - It's your call hun..............go with the flow  my clinic never said not to.
Holly -    in the starting blocks & will keep the baton warm for you.
Shazia - Morning..............you ok?   Guess Miss Poo is ironing bar towels, straightening glasses & taking photos of her cellar........go Chrissie go!
Kelly - Have a great time at the wedding, relax enjoy & have a few  you deserve it.
Julie - Told you, you liked bananas................I knew it   Do you measure the size of them too    

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

^banaBash^


----------



## loobylu

Aare u lot being rude...he he!!

Erika..what clinic are you at...been reading the notes and 2900 is a great price??

Kelly..sounds like a great excuse to go shopping xx

Julie..how are u hun..

Feel like ive missed loads as ive been off for a few days...got my scan on monday day 12 to see if i can go for a natural iui (no clomid for me this month)..keeping my fingers crossed xxx



xx


----------



## keemjay

hey all 

I'm meant to be up in the darkroom printing, but as usual am putting it off  apart from not feeling 100% (felt very sick last night and today feel headachy and washed out) its amazing how many other important things there seems to be for me to do first  also have to do some investigating up there before i start as i found some of those  ing bugs (from the wheat bag) all over the table. dead i might add but now wondering where else they might be!! 

raining here too 

struthie   we are watching you....

julie - have a great time at the wedding - hope the sun shines 

kelly - cant wait to hear what you've got organised for the meet - you are a star organising it all. have we got a definite date yet?

right must get on
have great weekends everyone - we're going to David Gray tomorrow  

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Kj - Enjoy David Gray tomorrow & hope you feel better soon   
Julie - Why do you like  so much.................remind you of yourself does it? And just for the record although it's sausage day I refused this morning    never say no to sausage   but am on a diet & fitness thing at the moment what a good girl I am.
Looby - I'm at Birmingham Womens & lots of   for scan on Monday, hope it's all systems go.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Erika im at the City/Priory (NHS for IUI)...was assuming id go to the priory for IVF privately if i needed to (praying i wont) but the womens have a fab reputation and for that price!!!

And Julie im starting to worry about u he he...got this mental image of you dressed up as a banana etc now he he!

Have a good weekend ladies..lots of love and luck to those that need it and to those that dont!!! xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - If that's the case thank God poor DP is behind you    you cheeky little   
Looby - The Priory is a great hospital   too although I didn't look into it I got referred to The Womens & have been so happy with my treatment & the lovely staff there that I'm only too pleased to stay   

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Looby - I keep meaning to ask how your progesterone test result was?  I take it that it was all fine??    to you and have a great weekend and good luck with scan on Monday all being well!!

KJ - ooooh poor you with your dodgy tum!  Eeek hate that squiffy feeling   for you to help.  Those horrible little bugs have had a great time at yours!  Hope you have a great time tomoz night and you enjoy it with your friends.. 

Erica - you're incorrigible - but v v funny  and completely   

Kelly - here's hoping for sunshine tomorrow in Notts!  Bring the wedding on - have a great time!  Is Oliver going too?

Off to clean the house ick!

H xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Holly - The word is encourage"able"   
Julie - DP  still    I always think that it's no wonder I can't get pregnant if DF's  look like that........... miserable little blighters.
Have a good weekend ladies....................catch up Monday.
            

Erica.xx


----------



## perkypinky

I'm back home but really tired so will be back with personals tomorrow.  
Had a lovely time , especially with you lovelies for company .
Have good weekends girls.
Perky


----------



## perkypinky

Morning everyone
KJ hope you got your work done in the darkroon and that you enjoy David Gray tonight.
Kelly and Julie enjoy the weddings! Fingers crossed for sun
Julie    nuff said. 
Erica     Laughed so much I nealy peed.
Struthie, hang in there for the rest of the 
Jaybe, I wasn't sure either, so phoned the clinic (kills the moment a bit) and they said go for it  
Hello and big   to everyone

I'm having a party tonight for al our friends who got married last year. Basically another chance to dress up in our wedding gear. Babysitter crises means there'll be four     and 12 grownups              , so I'd better get in the kitchen.
Laters...
Perky


----------



## petal b

hi ladies,just wanted to say that i hope you all have a great weekend

perky-hope you have a good night

luv petal b


----------



## struthie

Two days to go and I have gone    ha haaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Cindy

Hi Girlies
how are you all? I have been quickly reading your posts this week but I have had such an hetic time at work this week!
Just a quick post sorry girls
Erica EXCELLENT NEWS  bout IVF and what a great price!!!!!! 
Kelly HUge huggles to you hun I am so sorry it didn't work for you this time and good luck with the HSG
Struthie keeping everything crossed for you!
Holly hugs to you hun how are you?
Hi To you all Julie angel, petal, KJ, Marsha Mouse, Shazia      
Going out on the town with the girlies tonight,   got new clothes to go and had my hair done!
Just been cleaning today and I have made cornbeef pie, and jam tarts for my DH.
The adoption agency phoned yest to say they ahve had our application and it'll be about three months before we get our first home visit!
and girls I feel so much better this week, I am so relaxed I am on day 11 and usually it all about getting DH to   but haven't been crazy, like usual hee hee!
anyway have a nice weekend
love lots
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia




----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Gals.
What a lot of catching up to read.  Hope everyone is enjoying there weekend. I worked last night, came home showered then DH and I took DD into Croydon to buy winter coat. I always get her a  pink one so I was hoping for a darker colour for school, but oh no not my little lady so another winter another pink coat  Bless her!!!
Done the thing with the tights over hover to find lens, dyson so powerful it sucked up the tights as well   Have not had a drink since last iui so nearly getting on for 2 months I'm gagging for a bottle of wine or two  But won't, as I don't want to risk it like last time still have not forgiven myself for that TUT TUT  
Now for personals...
Perky...
How's it going for you Hun, can't believe we have got through a week nearly.      

Erika...
So happy for you, start the ball rolling in less than 10 days. I can test the day after that so fingers crossed for a good month Hun xx

Babyfish...
Hope you get on with clomid, I turned nasty  after being on it for 4 months, but I did have postnatal depression   when DD was Iyr old.  I think it's because I've got  a history of  unbalanced hormones  So good luck with it just keep an eye on your mood swings Hun   

Molly...
Good luck with basting   

Jaybee, 
The girls are right more   the better. Lots of bms 

**********...
How nice to still have your Grandma about to look after you, and cook good old fashion meals. Oh I so miss my Grandma who passed away nearly 8 years ago. She used to cook fab minced beef pie, Yummy Grandma's are the best 

Shazia,
How you been ?? 

Looby..
Good luck with scan on Monday.

Keemjay..
OOOOH bugs!!!! LOL Have a great time at David gray concert.

Cindy..
3 months That's not long to wait what a great   pressie. New year new luck for you Hun.. Hope things get going in the right direction for you both. xx

Big   to.. Jilly, Holly, Kelly hope your feeling better, Catwoman, Petel b, ck6 how's it with you, Miss jules Having lots of fun in Cuba,
How are my 2ww buddies, Melanie, smcc, Perky and struthie when is test day lovely...
Hope you other girle's are well sorry who's name I've missed out, love to you ALL 
        Quote of the day STAY POSITIVE!!! That's for everyone on this site xx
                                                    Love The Mouse xx


----------



## struthie

Did a test,neg of course! Going to have one last go then ask to have DIVF,back later off to work


----------



## kellydallard

Struthie,

Sorry about the bfn hunny,hope your ok? I will check back tomorrow

Kelly x


----------



## perkypinky

Hi girls
Hope you're having a nice Sunday. 
For past 48 hrs have had cramping tummy pain like AF pain but am also nauseous. Haven't been sick but feel like I could be. I'm hoping it's side effects of the cyclogest or a tummy  
Still one week of the 2ww for me.
Anyway, 'nuff me stuff
Marsha, pleased you gave in and bought pink coat for DD. Pink rules. 
Know what you mean about gagging for a drink..., but like you said, we're a week in so need to stay positive and healthy. Agree with Jilly though. Please don't beat yourself up like that.  
Molly,     for basting 
Shazia, are you OK honey? Thinking of you. 
Jillypops, good to hear you have wheels again, hope you had a great night and are not too hungover  
Cindy, good news from the adoption people. These three months will come and go. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your  
Struthie, hang in there honey.     Hope you had an OK day at work.
Masses of luck to the other    Struthie , SMCC, Melanie & Marsha
Hello to everyone else


----------



## smcc

Struthie,
Sorry to hear about the bfn- you were my testing partner and now I feel really negative about mine. It's not all over yet though- don't give up hope until AF comes. It was quite early to test wasn't it so you never know.
I am getting quite sharp pains low down in my stomach- not really AF type pains but stabbing pains. Only 3 more days to go.....it's really driving me mad  
Good luck to my other fellow 2ww buddies.
Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie

Good luck to you Sarah,if af hasn't arrived tomorrow I will go and buy a first response test,will make a change to see a bfn on something other than clearblue.
God I hate this!


----------



## perkypinky

Good luck Struthie.    Thinking of you. 
Perky


----------



## moomin05

Hi Everyone

Hope you have all had a good weekend, this is just a quick one to say hello and sorry I haven't been around.  Went to my parents Tuesday and had to rely on the train to get me from Portsmouth to Gloucester.... 5 trains in total and  think I stopped at every single station took forever.

Have just come back from Norfolk, we only went for the night to see FIL, am absolutely shattered, 4 1/2 hours each way!

Well on count down now, have to email Cons next Monday to make sure that it is ok to start TX and then  hopefully it will be all systems go.  Work have given me an afternoon off to go and collect my drugs.  Starting to get very excited but scared at the same time, as hopefully our dream will come true soon!

Have a good Monday and catch up with you all tomorrow night once I am back from the gym.


----------



## marsha mouse

Well Ladies,  What a bloody day I've had DH invited his family over for dinner. So there was 11, yes that's what I said 11  So I was so mad I told him to cook it while I scrubbed the house. But just as I thought it would be, dinner was FAB!!!!  I just go to mush when it comes to cooking, have no confidence. We did have a nice time though.
Struthie so much positive love being sent to you honey        

Perky
yes pink does rule, especially in our house hold my poor DH   How's it going with 2ww. I too have funny pains and sore boobs but I've put it down to the hormone injections. I'm still quite positive it's my month.

Jillypops.
I know I should not dwell on the past, But I did get seriously drunk one night and was sick. I had funny tingly pains in boobs and embedding pains just like when I fell PG with DD, after that drunken night all symptoms stopped. So that is why I have been treating my body like a temple   If it dose not work this time round I've managed to loose a bit of weight and be healthy for IVF.
Hope you are well.xx

Hello to the other girl's  hope you are all well
                                                  Love Marsha xx


----------



## shazia

JUST A QUICKIE!!

WANTED TO SAY SENDING YOU LOTS OF LOVE STRUTHIE AND AM STILL HOPING IT WAS TOO EARLY TO TEST  

 TO PERKY, HOPE U OK SWEETPEA.

 TO POO   

BIG LOVE TO EVERYONE ELSE

STILL NO AF    BLOODY TYPICAL WHEN I WANT IT TO COME  
WELL THIS IS MY LAST WEEK GIRLS   THIS TIME NEXT WEEK I WILL BE PREPARING MYSELF FOR GOING BACK TO WORK. I KNOW I HAVE IT VERY EASY WITH IT ONLY BEING 3 DAYS A WEEK 10 - 2 AND ONLY TERM TIME ONLY BUT ITS SO HARD AFTER HAVING BEEN OFF FOR OVER A YEAR. GOD I SOOO DON'T WANT TO GO   

OH WELL


----------



## smcc

Morning all,
Struthie- how are you doing? have you done any more tests? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Marsha- I don't know how you keep so positive. I have felt that way so many times only to be let down that I don't dare to think positive any more. But good on you for thinking that way, and I really hope it is your month this month. You say you had 'embedding pains' when you were pg before- what were those like?  When do you test?
I have been getting sharp pains all weekend but they have gone now. Starting to get pains more like AF so I'm sure it is on it's way.
2 more days til testing- I find these last few days the hardest.
Sarah
x


----------



## struthie

Morning 
Yes I tested again this morning,bfn,no af yetr but I'm not holding my breath!

Back later,good luck Sarah xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Morning ladies

sorry no personals but hope you are all well. Holiday was fab but I had to keep out of the sun just in case .

No pg symptoms here to speak of, just heartburn & a queasy feeling usually about 4pm ish but I'm not complaining. Have my 1st scan 5th october & maybe then I'll believe I am actually pg!!!!

Fingers crossed &    to all those due to test &   to those who need it.

PW


----------



## loobylu

Morning all..hope u are all well...

PW - Its lovely to hear off u...good luck with ur scan sweetie...

Julie - Glad u had a good time at the wedding hun 

Got my scan today...heres hoping that i have a follie big enough this month

xxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Shazia..
Good luck with going back to work, After a fews weeks things seem to slip into place, Have a good day 

Sarah,
I have not felt this positive in a long while just got fed up with picking myself up....  But this time I have 5 follies and DH sperm levels were a lot higher this time 35 million   So that the real reason behind it all. My embedding pains with DD were very sharp pains none of that heaviness you get with AF. But there have been girls on here that would of put money on it their AF was coming, just to find out their PG. All us girls are built differently so try not to think negative Hun. NO EARLY TESTING EITHER    

Struthie..
When is test day for you.  Out of intrest, are you using cycolgest pessaries, if so they can delay AF. Thinking of you xx

I will be back later to catch up with more chat later this evening.
                                                              Love The Mouse xx


----------



## ERIKA

Morning girlies 
Perky - Hope the party went well   
Struthie - Thinking of you    
Cindy - Hope you enjoyed girlie night  & what a good girl spoiling DH with home cooking. Good to hear you happier & more positive & the next 3 months will fly by look at how quickly this year has gone   
Jilly - Hope you've recovered from   weekend. New car.......yippee & sounds like DH had a great   sounds like you enjoyed it just as much!!
Marsha - Good girl not   Well done too on cooking for that many   Fingers crossed for you next week.
Sarah -    
Moomin - Not long now until your treatment starts   
Shazia -   with your new job I'm sure it will be better than you're expecting. Hope that horrible AF arrives.........never here when you want her always here when you don't   
PW - Bet you can't wait for your scan on the 5th   how exciting.
Looby -    for scan today.
Julie - Glad you had a good time at the wedding  Ditto with the Halloween stuff   I bought 2 pumpkin buckets yesterday & filled them with things for my niece & nephew.
Holly - Morning hun...................how are you today?   
Molly - How did Friday go......................thinking of you   
Hiya   to Kelly, KJ, Jay, Babyfish, Jess & everyone else hope you have a good Monday (well as good as a Monday can be   )

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely girls!
This needs to be a very quick one, as boss is breathing fire (yet again) today. 
Struthie – I'm so sorry. Sending you a big  
Sarah – I know what you mean about the last two days of the 2ww. Bloody nightmare. Keeping everything crossed for you.
Holly – thanks so much for the pm! You are a lovely, lovely lady  
Everyone else – Erica, Julie, Kelly, KJ, Jilly, Shazia, Jules, Cindy, Marsha (HOW MANY PEOPLE? I take my hat off to you!) and all the other best gals.
Things are going v. well. Had another scan this morning – I've got 16 follies, lead one is already 22mm. I've even had to bring my dosage down by 75iu since Friday. Looks like egg collection will be one day early, on Thursday. Still bricking it about the sedation, but hey-ho… I've got this far...
Lots of love to all of you, will try and 'speak' later today or tonight.
C xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie
I got Dracula capes, spider drinking goblets, scary masks (even scarier than their auntie   ), stamp print sets (all the stamps are bats, creepy crawlies, witches, cats etc), horrible looking sweets etc.................the kids will love them  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Catwoman 
Bloody marvellous, you follie   .................16 wow   
Everything sounds just fantastic. Wishing you lots of   for egg collection on Thursday.................try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know....it's because it's unknown but I bet you wake up & wonder what all the fuss was about   
Keep us posted...............I'm getting very excited.

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Catwoman..omg..hope your follie luck rubs off on me..

Aand i'll just go to the door with no makeup on..scary enough me thinks he he


----------



## jess p

Catwoman WOW you are full of follies!!  We'll be holding your hand on Thursday - what time are you having them removed? Sending tons of     

So sorry Struthie - really hoped you'd get your much deserved BFP   Have you made any decisions as to your next step?

Thanks to all you lovely people for my PMs - they've helped me so much - this last week has been hell! Special thanks to Molly & Holly ... ooo sounds a bit "Cheeky girls ish"!!

Molly your magic potion of L-Arginine has worked wonders! My lead follicle grew 9mm over the weekend!!!!!! Now got 2 of 20mm, 1 of 11mm & a teeny weeny that won't make it.

Got egg collection on Weds at 11.15 am - please have 1 mins silence & send me tons of          this is our last chance!!!!!

Not too worried about sedation...more concerned that I can't wear ANY makeup or deoderant!!!    Hoping that the Cons will still be able to tell one end of me from the other! 


Good luck to everyone else - sorry, not had time to read all the posts cos supposed to be at work!!!!!!!!!!!
Big love to all  

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun

Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies the very best & you'll make wonderful mummies.
I'm afraid this is going to be good bye as unless we get a miracle adoption will not be possible for us either due to dh's medical condition.
So sending you all my   &   for each & everyone of you.


----------



## loobylu

L-Arginine?? Can i ask what that is??

Good luck Jess will be thinking of you..wishing u lots of baby dust xxx

And Bun Bun...what can i say honey..never give up hope...my heart goes out to u xxx


----------



## Catwoman

Oh, Jess – sending you tons of love and                              If anyone deserves to be lucky this time round, it's you. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. The follies sound good – it only takes one!!!!
Bun Bun – wish there was something I could say. As Looby says, never give up hope  
Looby – will happily part with one of mine and send it to you… look, here comes the follie delivery man…  
Julie and Erica – thanks so much for your good wishes, you smashing girlies you.
Much love,
C xxxxx


----------



## babyfish

Hi everyone - just trying to catch up with all the news.
Catwoman - very excited about your follies - good luck for Thurs - Will be thinking of you.

Jillypops - thanks so much for the order - will be sending it to you at the end of the week.

Hiya to Julie, Holly, Kelly, Sarah, Marsha, PinkyP, Molly, Struthie, Shazia, Looby, Kj, Petalk Ck6 &Erika.  
By the way - thanks to all of you with advice re Clomid.  Have now finished taking it for this cycle. 

Love to all
Fishyx


----------



## ERIKA

Looby - Aaaaaahhh don't frighten the children that much!!   
Jess -     for Weds, we'll all be thinking of you & most probably smelling you   No deodorant or makeup...........blimey I didn't know that   that. Poor cons when I get that far......it's not going to be pretty!!
BunBun - Love &   I don't really know what to say & can't imagine how you are feeling. Please don't give up hope   & remember we are all here if you need us.
Fishy - Glad to hear that all is going well on the Clomid   what dose are you on?
Julie - Hope you won't be doing another naked streak  to scare the neighbours at Halloween   
Jilly -          

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA




----------



## Catwoman

The fire-breathing boss has gone to the pub! Hurrah! So I can loiter here for a bit longer        
Jess - I don't know what time I'm booked in for. I didn't know about the make-up or deodorant! Yikes! Sounds like it'll be the medical staff who'll need the sedation, not me...
Hello Babyfish   How are you doing? Are you having a better week than last week?
Julie – sorrrrreeeeeee.... but I need more reassurance about sedation. Was your experience a nice one? And what does it actually feel like? 
I think I'm going to be driving you all bonkers over this before Thursday is out... I'm such a coward...
Love C xxxx 
PS Just seen your post Julie – every time I see those humping bananas I positively pee myself...


----------



## ERIKA

Hope you didn't talk about    Julie   
No I'm afraid nothing like that for me at weekend   full of cold   & a visit from   ......................God I know how to spoil myself!!

Erica.xx


PS. Don't worry Catwoman   it will just be a nice little sleep but keep you arms by your sides .....................pooooohhhhhyyyy


----------



## ERIKA

Right ladies goodnight      
Early finish for me................got a date with the chiropractor.
Have a good evening everyone.
      

Erica.xx


TripleJ - Just one more sleep after tonight


----------



## ERIKA

Thanks Julie   
I just look like Halloween has visited me early     

Erica.xx


----------



## Catwoman

Thank you Julie!  
Have a good evening Erica   'ere, are you insinuating that I have stinky pits?!        
Best do some work before Godzilla returns...  
C xx


----------



## kellydallard

Just a quickie   I am sorting out this meet for November and I just need to ask a question before I start posting all the info   

So anyone that might be coming to the meet,could you please pop on the thread "question about the meet" and let me know what you think THANKYOU   

kELLY X


----------



## babyfish

Erika - Was on 50mg tabs from day 2 to 6 of period. Feel a bit emotional - but not sure if I feel like that anyway!  It's hard to tell what's related to drugs and what isn't. 

Catwoman - thanks baby - am having slightly better week than last.  Blood tests on Friday however not so great - so got very upset about that.  Just feel like I'm running in ever decreasing circles.  

Was fine today until I went to local shopping centre to run a few errands - which, given that I'm in the baby gift business, meant that I had to pay a visit to John Lewis baby department and also Mothercare.  Can't tell you how thoroughly depressed I felt being surrounded by babies, expectant mums, proud grandparents and dads carrying babies that were just weeks old.  Just feel like it's really never going to happen for me naturally.  Am convinced we'll end up adopting.  

Anyway, in absense of baby, DH and I have decided to get a dog.  We've talked about it for ages but have always found an excuse for it not to happen yet.  Also we have a cat - extremely large female ginger - who's frightened of everything even the wind, so a puppy would be a nightmare.  However, we've managed to have a word with both sets of parents about taking Pig (cat) if she's traumatised beyond all hope of staying here. So now we just have to decide on what dog to get!  Thinking chocolate labrador, golden retriever......?  Very excited about puppies now!!  

Hugely loving you all
Fishy x        

By the way, how do I make a donation to FF? And how do I get additional smileys?

x


----------



## kellydallard

Babyfish,

Great to hear your feeling a bit better darling!!! And fab news about getting a fur baby,deffo get a labrador,Im jealous,I cant have dogs as me and ds have allergies and so does most of the family.you can make a donation on the main home page,its down at the bottom somewhere.

*I have posted the details of the meet on this board so anyone interested please reply on there,cheers*Kelly x


----------



## petal b

hello everyone

hope you are all well

jilly-your poor dh,hope he is feeling better soon

catwoman-good luck

just wanted to say hi to everyone, am popping backwards and forwards from ivf thread as well.

juile-hi hope you are alright and not eating too much chocolate 

babyfish-we all know how you feel,i had to sit around my dh's families last night looking at his sisters baby stuff his mum got her (i did think why wait until i got there)...i can't win either way...but we all know how you feel lovely  lucky you getting a dog i would love to get a chocolate lab,but not here enough

holly-hope your well,when are you coming back on

melanie,marsha and smcc good luck for testing


----------



## jess p

Bun Bun - have PMd you - hope you're ok, feel v sad for you but not ruling out miracle - just look at CK6!

That humping bananas is v v scary!! I do NOT like it one little bit!  Reminds me of "The Banana Splits" _ does anyone else remember that or am I the only oldie?  The one with long ears & glasses used to give me nightmares!!

Have got really bad tubes cos nurse had to "dig deep" with the old dildocam today!  Got back to work in time for PE with 30 5 year olds - trying to get them all changed is a nightmare - just got in to PE kit, quick run round the hall & it's time to get them all changed back again!!!

When you lot have your little cherubs, PLEASE do not send them to school with laces unless they can tie them!!!!!!  Bloody parents!!    

Catwoman - you are funny! Why are you so scared of sedation? I can't wait, have not slept for weeks, think it will be lovely having undisturbed sleep!  Got to do my Pregnyl jab at 11.45 tonight, past my bed time! Will be v grouchy in morning!

Love to all of you, getting yelled at to watch Corrie!

Hi, Molly, Holly, Cathy, KJ, Struthie, Marsha, Erica, CK6, Catwoman, Julie, Jilly, Kelly, Fishy, Petal, Manda, Creaky & all the other dolly dimples!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Catwoman,
Chill out Hun, hope it goes well for Thursday xx

Erika.
How are you lovely xx

Jess,
Sending you lots of positive vibes     look after yourself hun xx

Bun bun,
Don't give up, miracles can happen take care xx

Love to all the other gals on this thread,
                                Love The Mouse xxx


----------



## jess p

Hey Look! I've just been made a "Charter Member"!! But where do I find those extra smileys?

Just slipped into my sexy dressing gown that I had to rush in to town & buy today ready for ET on Weds - suddenly realised no dressing gown & no nightie cos like to sleep NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thought that might be bit too scary for cons & he might refuse to perform op!

Was going to buy a sexy little Janet Reger number but instead have bought fabby white fluffy dressing gown from M&S that makes me look just like a great big polar bear! Have just done my polar bear dance for DH in the lounge! (Made him laugh anyway!) But no polar bear hanky panky for us tonight cos DH has to save his little baby  

Holly - what happened with you & the interviews? Good news that DH has some options open.  Good idea for you to go for ICSI in March - enjoy Christmas (Debenhams had some lovely decorations in today but shhhhhhh....KJ doesn't let us talk about it this early! )  The injections have been a doddle (I am v v needle phobic! _ didn't bother with auto injector just wacked a syringe & needle in!!) Far less side effects than Clomid - feel quite normal (well, normal for me!)

Off to practise a few more polar bear moves Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Jilly (that's "ta v much" in polar beareze! )

Jess xxx


----------



## jess p

No polar bear smiley - can only find pink elephant! (& hope I don't look that bad!)   How do I get them on to here? Sorry to be so thick - not an IT bod!!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcc

Morning all,
I normally beat you all to it in the morning as I am 3 hours ahead (living in Moscow), so you are probably all still snoozing now.
Well I'm on day 13 and no AF, although getting pains and sure she is about to raise her ugly head any minute so feeling pretty sure it's going to be a bfn. Trying to keep myself busy today. Went to Ikea yesterday so have about a million boxes to unpack. Going for an eyebrow shape in a mo then off to school to help out for a bit (with a class of rowdy 5 year olds!!). 
Jess- I like the sound of the polar bear dressing gown- just what I need for the winter! Good luck for tomorrow.
Marsha- how are you doing?  
Anyway- I will let you know once I have tested. Not sure what to do next if it's bfn. Have found out that they can do IVF here which is good as I thought I would have to come back to the UK to get it done. Trouble is they are not so used to it so results probably won't be as good as back home- anyhow I'm off on hols in 3 weeks so will probably wait til Nov.
Have a good day everyone,
sarah
x


----------



## g

Hi there,

  Just popped in to say hello. The computer has been playing up and we've had to give it a major overhall.

We've also had an inspection at school with only 3 days notice!! Think it went OK . Would never like to repeat last week ever again!!!!

Good luck to you all ,inbetweenies,stabbers,basters.and 2ww waiters.Lots of babydust.

      Love
            g.


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, may it bring you all lots of luck.

Molly hope you are enjoying your break   

Kisses to everyone else


----------



## Candy

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37919.new#new


----------



## g

Just realised that we have a new thread so decided to copy/paste my message.



Hi there,

  Just popped in to say hello. The computer has been playing up and we've had to give it a major overhall.

We've also had an inspection at school with only 3 days notice!! Think it went OK . Would never like to repeat last week ever again!!!!

Good luck to you all ,inbetweenies,stabbers,basters.and 2ww waiters.Lots of babydust.

      Love
            g.


----------



## perkypinky

Morning ladies   
Just been catching up with yesterdays posts.    You are a lovely chatty lot.
Was feeling very poorly yesterday with tummy cramps and sickness    so I had early night. Feeling a bit better today but now convinced it must have been a bug   , or does anyone else get sick on cyclogest?  
Feeling stressed out about 2ww    now and just want to know if it has worked or not. Am managing to stay away from pee sticks but it is sooo tempting. 
Sorry it's all me, me, me this morning    . Will be back later with personals. Off to work.
Lots of love to you all. It helps so much to know you are out there. 
Laters...
Perky


----------



## Candy

Link to meet details

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37876.0

Thanks Kelly


----------



## keemjay

sorry guys, have only had time for a very quickie read, and cant remember half of it!   to struthie

off to  meeting in a min  then straight to work for the afternoon, so gotta be quickish

thanks for asking, i'm better now but did feel rough over the weekend, TOTALLY washed out like i was recovering from flu, bad headaches, breathless and sore chest but no cough (am now coughing yuk up) i managed david gray by dosing myself up with paracetamol and it was fab! shpeherds bush empire is such a nice intimate venue - and he is one helluva good performer. suffered for it on sun as again felt knackered. had to go and do a photo job in the afternoon which i could've done without. was at work yesterday and felt ok tho shattered at the end.
got the news on sat that my godmother had died, so sad, she's the same age as my mum, 62 (they met when they were nursing) and has been such a good godmother to me...she is in fact my role model for how i treat my own godchildren. she had cancer, tho they never found out exactly where it started - they only found a ton of secondaries in her liver in April. i'm so cross with myself that i havent written to her recently,feel i really let her down, it wasnt thought she was quite so near the end but thats no excuse. I wanted to let her know our adoption plans and now its too late  i'm also cross that yet again its the chemotherapy thats finished someone off, she was bloomin fine till they started poisoning her with all that  dont get me started ...anyway so have got funeral next week in Wales.....

gotta fly

 and  to each and everyone of you

kj x


----------



## Candy

KJ I am really sorry to hear about your godmother, I know we spoke about her recently, don't feel bad you never let her down, shes knew and knows how much you care and to model being a godparent on her is one of the highest praises than be given, its never too late, ok so maybe in the physical sense, but you can bet your bottom dollor that she will be behind you 100 % of the way, being a godmother doesn't stop when you pass over its for keeps xxx 

Hoping the worst of your cold etc is over


----------



## ERIKA

Kj
Sorry to hear about your Godmother   she sounds like a very special lady. I'm sure she was & still is very proud of you & like Candy said it doesn't all stop just because she's passed over.
I don't doubt for a minute that she'll be watching over you...........making sure you're ok. She'll know about your adoption plans & will be very happy for you.
Take care & hope you feel better soon.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

           

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
CK6 Natural BFP!!!
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky! 15.09.05

2ww Baby Makers 

         

SMCC 28.10.05
Perky Pinky 04.10.05
Melanie 05.10.05
Marsha Mouse 05.10.05
Molly 09.10.05


Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

    

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

Struthie 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## ERIKA

Morning lovelies   
Catwoman - Well what do you think...........a mixture of no deodorant & nerves   
Fishy - Clomid can make you very emotional hunny   I was on 100mg. Well done you going around the baby stores, that can be very hard. Great news about getting a dog...........I've got 2 babies although they are both 14 next birthdays so old babies really. Hope you've found those smilies   
Jilly - Poor DH & his neck strain.........ouch   Not going to even ask how he did it   or if that was the only strain he got   
Jess - Aaaaahhhhh I loved the banana splits (just like Julie) tra la la, la la la la, tra la la    the one with the droopy ears was cute fancy being scared...........think his name was Fleegle. There was also a "Drooper" great name to use on this site   Dressing gown sounds fab Miss Bear.
Marsha - Hi hun   how are things with you?
Sarah -     hang on in there!!
Perky - Don't be tempted      
Julie - Aaaaawwwww cyber pal thank God I'm not the only sad old   Laughed at your post because it meant so much tra la la     (thought I'd better not use the other smilie again...it scares Jess   ) Are you excited about tomorrow? What time are you going? Bring it on      
Holly -    hope you're ok.
 Petal, Moomin, Kelly, Molly, G, Shazia, Caroline & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## smcc

Holly- just to let you know I haven't tested yet so still on 2ww until tomorrow if you want to change your list!!
Sarah


----------



## Holly C

Morning everyone

Thanks for the new thread Candy!

So sorry not around, I had a thumping headache and blurry vision yesterday so kept away from the pc.  Seems to have improved today.

KJ - So sorry to hear about your Godmother    I was in a similar situation when my grandmother died.  She had seen all her children and grandchildren and wanted me to visit her too although she was in good health she had decided the time had come to pass on but she didn't tell anyone this.  I knew in my heart that this was why she wanted to see me and I avoided going.  I felt bad about it for years until I realised that she is still with me and I can speak to her whenever I like.  It's really comforting knowing this and you can really tell she's with you and hear her voice and wisdom.  Your Godmother sounds like a great lady and I have know doubt that she is so proud of you and the way you handle things.  Thinking of you  

Erica - don't be scared!  It's fine having anesthetic.  I had my wisdom teeth taken out last year and I was really terrified.  The nurses and anesthetist were so reassuring though and it was over in a flash!

Catwoman - you're doing really well!  Thinking of you and even more so tomorrow for EC!!

Jess - so great to hear that you're follies have come on in leaps and bounds!  Really reassuring words from your nurse too!  There are some clinics I've heard of that don't go for a zillion follies and their success rates are really good.  The ones you have will be tip top and WILL make that dream a reality!  You too are constantly in my thoughts and I'm with you every step of the way!

Struthie - so sorry to read of your BFN.  You must be so disheartened.  Hope you have a new plan soon to help you with moving to your next steps    

Sarah - and you too honey.  It can't be easy being in Moscow and the support of close family etc.  Really hope you are gonna see a BFP tomoz!  Sorry for jumping in and updating the list!! Let's hope you get that IKEA stuff all put together without any probs!  Great news that you can do IVF there instead of travelling but hope you won't need to 

Kelly - thanks for news on the meet!  You've done a brilliant job!  How was the wedding?

Babyfish - hope that you are getting over your results from Friday.  Why is life so unfair    Horrible the way things hit you hard sometimes and others it just washes over you.  

Molly - really hope things went well for basting and your taking it easy on your break  

Shazia - enjoy your last week of freedom!  It might be better than you think!!  Hope so!!

Petal - how are you getting on?

Jilly - sounded like a full on weekend but great you have a new car!  It means you can travel down to the meet!!!

Caroline - any developments??  Really got everything crossed that it's all ok!!

Marsha - I'm sure you're a great cook!  Sweet little DD in her new pink coat!

Perky - hold on in there!!      to help!!

Melanie - hope you're ok lovely!

Moomin and Katrinar - all ok?

Creaky - huns where have you got to?  Hope new term is going ok!  And Manda!!  We miss you!!!

BunBun - was really sad to read your post yesterday.  I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  Really do hope that you get your miracle sweetheart and should you feel like coming back here - we'll always be here for you  

Julie - the ginger cake was D.E.V.I.N.E!   We will be eating it until Christmas tho - it was massive!  Had it with custard and icecream - mmmm hmmmm!  At least with AF on her way it means you're getting closer to the new cycle!!!  Good luck with your apptmt tomorrow - Mr R will be great and you'll be on your way!

We had an okish weekend.  Went out to a new cafe for a hot choccie and then visiting our neighbours, which was great but then on Sunday we had two really good friends from home visit and after they left I felt so down and utterly miserable.  One of the couple have two gorgeous little girls and all their friends who we've known forever have babies/kids too and hearing about all of them was lovely but god it hit home how we really are outside with our faces pressed up against that window looking in desperately.  It's not that I just want to be one of the gang - I want to be a mummy!!!!  

I know you guys have to deal with all the time but because we are on the otherside of the world to them it doesn't hit me so often and I admire you all for your strength and courage so much.

Big loves to you all
H xxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Morning lovely people!!!

KJ - Sorry about your godmother sweetie..dont feel bad..she's watching over you im sure xxx

Perky - Well done for staying away from those pee sticks..fingers crossed for you

Smcc - For you too hun xx

Erika - Hows it diddling honey..sunny day here in Brum isnt it!!!

Holly - I know exactly what you mean..all my close friends have children and it does feel like your watching from the other side of a window however supportive they are. Our turn will come and it will be even more special for it. Lots of Love..

Julie - Appointment have I missed somthing sorry xx

Big fat hi to everyone else..candy, jess p, kelly and all of you other special ladies xx

Felt sad yesterday after finding out I only have little follies (2*11mm)..not holding out much hope for this month as chances are i'll ovulate Wed or thursday..which means theyll be too little...question..i know they have to be 17mmm for iui but how big do they have to be for a chance of conceiving naturally??
Hoping that they grow lots before my scan tomorrow but quess im grasping at straws


Love and hugs to u all xxx


----------



## loobylu

I thought thats what it was for..just got confused as I thought u were talking about today...

Good luck sweetie..hope it all goes well..will be thinking of you xx


----------



## ERIKA

Holly -    Understand how you feel hun & it hits when you don't expect it. Some days are great, others are the pits. Sisters baby   is due in 2-3 weeks conceived in the middle of my failed treatments & a "mistake". I've got a thousand different feelings & one of overriding guilt for feeling some of the things that I do. But hey.........it's natural & it's because we want to be mummys sssoooooo much   Our turn WILL come...............we might be looking through that window but soon enough we'll grasp the latch & let ourselves in, honest  Get your trainers ready for that relay race!!
Looby - Little follie dance for you          here's to a growth spurt!! Looks like we might be in for a bit of   here in Brum matey.
Julie - 2.15pm oooohhhhhh don't know about you but I can't wait for you to go   Dying to hear all about it. Have you got your question pad ready?

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Afternoon lovelies,

Hows everybody diddling today? Am kinda at a loose end at the mo, have cleaned the kitchen, eashed the floors downstairs, made the beds etc etc etc now I'm bored!! Still have to hoover the stairs   and the upstairs and then I'll be done but just cannot be   at the mo.
Feeling very jealous as our neighbours have just gone to Malta for 2 weeks   and all I've got to look forward to is work!!!!!  Ho Hum! Still at least I have Jon Bon Jovi downstairs (singing that is......I wish   ) to keep me going!

Catwoman and Jess good luck for ec, desperate to hear all about it, stinky pits and all  . Sending you both lots of     and    .

Jilly - so sorry to hear about dh (after a little giggle ofcourse!). Hope u giving him lots of tlc. Where are you btw? U not usually this quiet   .

Hi Holly - good to have you back sweetie xxx

CK6     for scan sweetpea. I want to be the first to know the details (along with everyone else on heere ofcourse  )

Kelly have looked at meet details, am just going to have words with dh about it then will be able to let you know. Well done girl  

Erica hey gorgeous, hows things going with you?  

Looby don't despair hun, it may all turn out ok keep   . I may be wrong but I thought you ovulated when your follies got to the right size? Am I wrong  

KJ so sorry to hear about your Godmother.    

Julie just wanted to share with you that I have just eaten a flake yum yum ( and I'm not a big chocolate lover!!) Spose could have sent it to you couldn't I? Ho Hum     

Hey Perks, not long now lovely, how u doing? Gone   yet?  

    to everyone not mentioned, thinking of you all.

Sharz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Just a quickie,

Julie,wishing you all the luck in the world for your appointment tomorrow   cant wait to hear whats next in store for you  

This is a ginormous                  for all of you that need it   

I know most of you know about the meet,but please could you reply on the meet thread so I can start to get an idea on the numbers,THANKYOU

kELLY X


----------



## ERIKA

Shazia
I'm fine thanks hun   
If you're bored................there's loads to do at mine   Is this nesting or just going mad before going back to work? Don't wear yourself out!
Still   at the thought of Bon Jovi lying there on your settee while you whizz round with the vac!

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Shazia..I dont know to be honest hun..i always seem to ovulate day 14/15 no matter what but perhaps my follies are doing growth spurts over night without me knowing...here hoping...

Do u know what size they need to be to be classed as proper follies that can go on to conceive?? I know its 17mm for iui but ive heard its 14mm for natural

Erika..the suns come back out..think its playing with us x


----------



## shazia

Erika, 

Believe me if he was I wouldn't be fannying about with the hoover        

Looby I'm sorry sweetie I don't know, but sure someone here will be able to help. Will send you a huge follie dance to get them going ( or maybe send JBJ over, does it for me   !!!!)  

       

xxx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks sweetie..call me daft but what JBJ??


----------



## keemjay

me again - dashing thru between meeting and work - got out early as have been given homework to do this month  am a good girl and have just done mine - all ready for next months meeting, wheres my halo....

thanks for all your kind words - I'm sitting here with a blank card in front of me trying to find the right words to send to her family. i just had a little sit in the garden in the sun and had a word with her about our plans 

a nice thing happened this morning too - last night i went out with a girl who i met on my gardening course - she lives quite locally and we meet up now and again, but dont know her really that well...she and her partner have no kids and dont want any (one of the reasons i have tried to keep friendly with her ) anyway whilst chatting last night our situation came up, as she asked if we were going to have any  as she knows i work with children. i gave the sketchiest of details, didnt go into eaxctly whats been going on, and  somehow a bit later we got on to the subject of the costs of treatment and she made a couple of comments about how she didnt think fertility tx should be funded and there were better things to spend money on etc. i was a bit put out and gently argued the point, but frankly couldnt be arsed with fighting too hard. she said it with all the ignorance of someone who doesnt know anything about it, so i hoped i just made her a little aware of how things really are. i must've  said the right things tho cos when i got home a little while ago there was a lovely card thru the door apologising for her comments... am really touched...ok maybe she shouldnt have made those comments but to be upfront and apologise is such a nice gesture..

fishy - dh and i are hoping to get a dog too, am visiting batterseas home at old windsor tomoz to put my name on a list for a puppy....we can doggy hunt together  sorry about your test results on fri 

better go 

kj x


----------



## marsha mouse

Afternoon girls..

Going to work tonight, so might not be around for a day or so. Feeling not so positive today,  there is no reason for it, just woke up like it.   It must be the half way stage that makes you feel like it. 

Sarah,
Fingers crossed for you hang on in there..   

Perky.
Glad your feeling better. I use cycolgest but don't have those symptoms.    not long now xx

Keemjay,
Sorry to hear about your Godmother, Take care, bless you xx 

Holly,
Sorry you feel down honey. Sending you lots of love and best wishes xx 

Erika, 
It is hard when sister's have children that they did not plan. It's even worse when we are related as you would think there should be no trouble with us conceiving. My sis has 4 children, 2 abortions, and 2 misscarridges. We are not given the choice to have infertility honey, it's just something we have. Pls don't give up it will happen to you one day. good luck in your treatment hope you get luck. xx  

Big hello to all the other girls, Petal, Molly, Kelly, shazia, perky, moomin, katrinar, jilly, babyfish and looby xx
                        Love The Mouse xx


----------



## ERIKA

Kj - Lovely thought from your neighbour   & good on her for apologising & realising that we are all different & being childless isn't a choice for all of us.
 there you go......................for doing your homework.
Shazia - Do you think JBJ would sing to you at the same time  
Looby -    daft head.........are you not reading the posts? Did you think it was a drug or fertility aid......................could be if Shazia had her way 
Julie - This time tomorrow     
Marsha - Chin up      lots to be positive about.

Erica.xx


----------



## jane12

Hi all

Just wanted to wish ********** good luck with the IVF chat tomorrow hope it goes well.

Good luck to all those testing and on 2WW.

Hi to the rest of the girls.

Take care

Jane12


----------



## ERIKA

Will be me next Tuesday Triple J       

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

can i have robbie williams instead...xx


----------



## Holly C

Back again

Good to hear from you Jilly - phew all go up your way!  Ooops about ginger cake... !
Silly old sod - sounds like you've dealt with him most efficiently    Have you tried that line with DH  

KJ -    That's sooo nice to hear that she had afterthoughts on your conversation!  Sometimes it doesn't matter how much you say - it's the way you say it and obviously you were spot on with what you said and it hit a nerve.  If only 'others' had that much compassion!

Loobs - soo sorry to miss you off earlier - brain is a bit    I did go to bed thinking of you tho and willing those follies to do a massive overnight sprout!  Did you get any L-Arginine?  Thanks for your words earlier    With you on the Robbie front and sorry Sharz - JBJ doesn't do it for me either....

Can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow afternoon Julie!!

Erica - that's come around fast for your apptmt too!  Must be really hard with your sister at times but you're such a lovely Aunt I know you'll have all those great feelings for the latest addition.  You're right it WILL be our turn soon and I'm loving your reference to the relay - has made me feel much better again!!

Thanks Marsha    Don't know how you cope with your sister... 

Jane - hope you are ok too sweetie!

Just had a leaflet dropped on the car for a clairvoyant evening in a nearby village.... oooh could be good!

Slaters xxxx


----------



## babyfish

Hi gells!
Hope you are all ok.

Kj darling - so sorry about your godmother - am really thinking of you and sending you heaps of   
On the doggy front - very exciting!!!  How cool that you're getting a puppy too!  We've pretty much exhausted all breeds and which would suit us best and we've decided on a chocolate labrador - I think.  But I'm going to go to the local animal rescue place round the corner from me (where we got Boris our lovely kitten who sadly died a few months ago - can only just bring myself to mention him without   - he was so special to us) anyway - they're expecting some puppies in the next couple of days - so who knows!  Definitely good training for a baby and something to divert the brain I think.

Julie - very excited about your appointment tomorrow - good luck gorgeous.

Holly - so get how you felt.  It's the pits - but it will be your turn...  Believe. 

Sending love to you all - can't be   to do personals - forgive me.

Fishy xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - My appt is at 2pm next Tuesday    I should have just come along with you   
Holly - Oooohhhhh clairyvoyant evening...........got to be worth a go   
JillyPOO - Anybody would think you are a busy lady    Is it ok to stumble out of your pub drunk rather than into? If not we can't have the next meet there you know   
Fishy - Aaawwww shopping for a fur baby how fab   My 2nd dog was a rescue one & I must admit to having a good old   walking round the dogs home, I just wanted to help them all.

Erica.xx


----------



## perkypinky

Afternoon lovlies
Have gone totally, utterly   on 2ww.

KJ
Really sorry to hear about your godmother. She sounds so special and truly inspiring. Be kind to yourself and keep chatting to her about your plans.    for the funeral next week.

**********
 and   for your appointment tomorrow afternoon. Will be thinking of you sweets.

Erica
No need to feel guilty hun.   Those feelings sound perfectly natural. You will be a mummy. A really lovely one.

Babyfish
My DH's brother (DBIL?) has got a choccie labrador, Dennis. He is lovely, all baggy skin and droopy eyes, but the chocolate ones have a reputation for being extra naughtie and he certainly lives up to it. Hope you find youe fur baby soon.  


Struthie
Hope you are OK my lovely.  

Shazia
Am with you on JBJ   but you're on your own with the housework!  Enjoy your last week on freedom        When I'm bored   I sell all my old clothes and mistake buys on ebay and then spend the lot shoe shopping. Really recommend it. 

Marsha Mouse
My testing buddy   , sorry to hear you are down today sweets.
Hope the half time blues pass soon   xx
We're getting closer to T Day!  

Looby
Hope your follies are growing bigger every second    . 

Holly
Could really relate to how you felt   . Chin up girl, you will get there, don't give up your dream xx
Can almost smell that ginger . Sounds scrummy . If you don't want it hanging around till Christmas, we could all help out.  
On the board, I'm down to test on 4th October, but the clinic told me to test on day 14, which will be 2nd.
4th is good for luck though as is my wedding anniversary.

Keemjay
Have lovely time at Battersea tomorrow.   Sounds like lots of fun. Looking forward to hearing all about it.

Good luck to other 2wwers, Melanie, Marsha and Molly.              for all of us. How are you all doing?

smcc
  for tomorrow's scan

Jilly
Sounds like you are being superwoman.   
Look after yourself hun.


Big sloppy   to everyone.
LOL
Perky


----------



## Holly C

Perky - that's so funny that you mentioned selling your ebay mistakes on again when you get the time.  I've been into my wardrobe today to do just that as I've been wining a few too many auctions lately and couldn't bring myself to get rid of any of it - I love all of what I have but am running out of room!  It's ridiculous I know but can't part with anything except for a few things I've had for about 10 years and quite frankly no one would want to bid for.  Can see I'm going to have to delete a few of my favourite sellers to stop the temptation!!

H xx


----------



## perkypinky

Holly that's exactly the sort of stuff you can sell. I got rid of a load of clothes fromn the early to mid 90s, that were in my parents loft.  Think vintage sweets, not old...
Perky


----------



## jess p

I'll proabably be the mug who ends up buying your old tat - sorry "vintage" & storing it at the back of the cupboard with my last disaster!

Julie... you really made me laugh with your rendition of The Banana Splits! Nearly had me cowering behind the sofa!
Really hope you have a great meeting with the cons tomorrow - will be thinking of you even though I will be heavily sedated from egg collection! 
Can't believe how trouble free the ivf has been so far - the drugs are a doddle (I'm not used to doing injectables) & far less side effects than Clomid.

KJ... really sorry to hear about your godmother - you seem to be getting more than your fair share of funerals at the moment.   I'm sure she would understand that you didn't get to write to her - bet she'll be keeping her on you on your adoption journey!  How's all that going? What stage are you at? I know it's quite a lengthy process but well worth it in the end.

Jilly - laughed at you & old man - you put you "had a run with" a 70 year old - had visions of him in little running shorts & you with 2 black eyes from your big boobies!!!!!!!!  Still, hope profits aren't hit by him taking his custom else where - although sounds like you're well rid!

Erica - hope you can wait til next Tuesday - it's been a really speedy appointment , can't wait to find out how you get on!  Are you doing acupuncture? Really wish I'd done it but couldn't find anyone locally that specialised in IF.   Perhaps I'll train up - am a dab hand with needles now! 

Shazia - hope JBJ helped with your cleaning! He was pretty fit but not seen much of him recently - might have gone a bit saggy in places! 

Good luck to the girls on 2ww - it's such a pain but worth it if it's a BFP!  Will feel really odd for us if we get a BFN & have to step off ttc treadmill - no more 2wws - might actually miss them!   Still, must remain positive!       

Catwoman - goodluck for Thursday (just in case I don't come round from sedation on Weds!!!!  ) will be thinking of you & your 101 follies!

Hi to everyone else - would do personals but absolutely knackered!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just read Jilly's post! All depends on outcome of ivf - not sure how I'll feel if BFN (bit scared really!) Would def love to come & meet you all but will know more after tomorrow (if there are any eggs in my 3 follies) & then if fert on Thurs/Fri.


----------



## shiningstar

Jess p - good luck with EC and sedation.  

Julie  good luck with appointment hope everything goes well tomorrow. 

KJ sorry to hear about your godmother 

Catwoman good luck to you too hun.

Struthie sorry to hear about BFN, whats next for you?

Holly hope you feel brighter soon  

 to Jillypops, when do you start your next tx?

Good luck to everyone on 2ww.  

Hi ya to everyone else I've missed.


Sorry haven't been around much I have been packing moving in 2 weeks now, came home yesterday and DH has taken down all curtains and poles, but we're not taking them so he has to put them back up again   house was a bomb site.  

Phoned the hospital today to say still not AF so I have to go in tomorrow for a scan and bloods if all ok will start injections Thursday, cant believe I have just missed a period so strange but she said it could have been the nasal spray doing that.  Fingers crossed I haven't missed this cycle now, am quite worried but not long to wait and find out.

Love Katrina


----------



## shazia

Jess have borrowed neighbours BJ (!) album that came out recently and believe me 'fit as a fiddle' doesn't even cut it!! Good luck tomorrow sweetie  

Perky nice to know some peeps have taste  , that said wouldn't chuck Robbie out of bed  

Jilly am 99% going to meet so be better be there lady  , will be very very very   if not.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struthie

Hi everyone 
Sorry not really keeping up today!

Will try harder tomorrow,but to let you know that its a def bfn for us but still no af,will start IUI number three when af decides to show up!

If no luck with that then we will try IVF one last time.

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Holly C

Oh Struthie - I had a glimmer of hope for you still.  So sorry    Really glad you have a plan.  Take care and hope you can do something nice to help you through it.

OK Perks - I'll give it a go but Jess - (imagine in loud speaker like voice) STEP AWAY FROM EBAY!! (erm sound like anyone you know?!!)  I'd hate to think I'd be selling you my old tat - I mean vintage!!    I've just bought another brand new skirt tonight.... shhh don't tell DH...  it's gorgeous!!!  Oh and Perks Oct 4th is a great day - VGF birthday so we'll say official testing as per FF is Oct 4!!  Keepin em Xed

Furthermore Jess - Really really want you to know that we are all right behind you and willing it all to go smoothly.  I know how much is hanging on this - and want it just as badly for you lovely one         So hope we'll be seeing you and a bump at the meet in Nov  

Babyfish - Choc labs are luuurvely!  Hope your visit goes well.  I'd be useless!  In fact I often want to just pop into the petshop just for a look but DH says I'm asking for trouble and forbids it  

Katrinar - really hope you get some answers tomorrow and the green light for starting things along!!  You will be ready to move now you've done all that packing!  Oh no about Dh making extra work for himself!!  Good luck for the move too!

Tele is terrible tonight - hence the Ebay purchase and being online    New prog about to start on BBC1 tho that might be ok...

Night night all.

xxxx


----------



## moomin05

Struthie - sorry to hear about you BFN, but at least you have a plan.

Julie - Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, hope everything goes ok for you.

Jilly - you made me laugh with your story about your drunk man.  

It is less than a week now until I have to contact my cons about treatment, and can't wait, then I will be a real IUI girl.  If all goes well will having first scan in a fortnight or so.

I am having a right old nightmare with my start date for my new job, yesterday I was told it would definiately be 17 October, which would be right in the middle of tx, but ok, and now it could be later, which would be even better.  This has been going on since I was told that I have got the job.  Will believe it when I actually start.  Just wish I knew for definiate so that I can then start thinking about the treatment.  

Oh well, at least it is Tuesday, and now only 3 days to the weekend. And have yet another christening to go to, this time in Swansea.  I am godmother for this one so really looking forward to it.

Well must go as it is nearly time for bed.

Catch up again with you all tomorrow.  

Hope you are all going the IUI meet in November, as it will be great to put faces to names!!!


----------



## Sair

Hi everyone.

I hope you don't mind me joining you.  I posted on the Clomid board a few times last year and since then have had a lap and dye and been waiting for IUI.  I have been loitering around here for a while but thought it was time to say hi!   This month will be my first round of IUI on the NHS; am waiting for   to arrive so I can book my first scan.  

I will be taking clomid, only half a tablet each day tho cos last year when I took it and was scanned I had quite a few follies.  Is there a best time to take clomid?  When I took it last year I took it at night so if I had any side effects I'd hopefully sleep through them!  I haven't been prescribed any injections, only the one that releases the egg.  What is that like?  Where do they put it!!!!  Sorry to sound so thick with so many questions!!   Nearer the time I might need to also be asking for advice about the dreaded progesterone pessaries!!!!

What do you recommend about having time off work afterwards?  The hospital does the basting late afternoon time which is good but would I need the next day off...... or two...maybe three!!!!  

Anyway better stop asking questions now and save some for another day!!!!  Sending you all loads of      

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## smcc

Just to let you all know that I tested this morning and   I'm afraid. No AF yet but it's usually late when I have been taking drugs.
Feel quite gutted as I was actually starting to think it may be my month but nevermind at least i can go to the gym and have a bath now!!
Going on hols in two and half weeks so not sure if I want to do another one before that- I don't want to be on 2ww on holiday and not able to drink, swim etc.
I have to have a think whether to do one more IUI or move onto IVF.
Anyway, will let you know.
Hope we have some  s soon.
Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie

Oh Sarah 
I'm so sorry,its horrible isn't it,no af for me yet either.

Jilly - glad you are going to the meet,thats fab!

Back later xxx


----------



## perkypinky

Sarah really sorry to hear about your BFN  
Sounds like you really deserve a holiday.
Good luck with the next step whether IUI or IVF xx

Sair, egg releasing jab is fine. Goes in your   and you or your DP could do it. I didn't have any time off after basting, just carried on as normal to try to keep myself sane.

Holly, good luck with ebay. Hope you were selling not bidding last night hun.  

  to everyone else. In a hurry this morning but will be back with personals tonight.

LOL
Perky


----------



## loobylu

Julie - Big hugs honey...its probably nothing but i know how u feel..feels like u just get your head sorted and something else happens..its like someones pushing u to see how much u can take.

Glad ur getting the doc to look at it..hope ur ok sweetie..take it easy xx


----------



## jay bee

Morning all,

Sorry have not been able to chat these last few days - very busy at work n not able to log it.  don't have computer at home, so sneak in when i get 5 minutes - naughty i know, but i love the site n all you girls.

Julie, hope doc says your ok, n its nothing to worry about.

i too am waiting for af so i can start my first cycle of iui.  Here in Coventry your af must start Fri/Sat/Sun for hospital to start treatment, is this the norm for all clinics?

regards.

Jaybee


----------



## Holly C

Morning!

Julie - what a shock! I would be freaking completely but you sound very calm about it.  Mention it to Mr R today too as he could shed some light on it.  I would be inclined to take yourself to A&E on your way home from your apptmt with a sample too as it could help get the ball rolling a lot quicker than going through your gp who will probably refer you anyway...  Hoping it's nothing to be alarmed about and also hoping it's not going to interfere with starting tx big    

So sorrry to hear your news Sarah    You've got lots of things to focus on so I hope that will help you get over the horrible dissapointment  

Jay - agree totally with Julie - bizarre and completely ridiculous but here's hoping it works out ok for you!!!

Welcome Sair!  Nice to see you here and hope you don't go completely   like the rest of us!  Actually it's a prerequisite!!  TX was a lot less scary than I imagined and the injections etc were all ok so don't worry - we'll get you through it!

Jilly - brilliant news!!!  Awful tho about that horrible other man.  Ugh - just gives me the creeps those sorts of stories.  There is a new ad on the tv about domestic abuse and even though it's a cartoon I shudder and feel sick.

Moomin - hope the job dates sorts itself out for the best  

How are you today Looby?  Hoping that your ovaries are feeling big and heavy with those sprouted follies  

Right - I'm off to do photos of my 'vintage' clothing for sale.  Hopefully I'll recoup what I've spent in the last week!!  Definitely in need of the   and it's really naughty of me as have no income at the moment with DH still on the look out for a contract....  V BAD HOLLY!!

 and   to each and everyone of you!

H


----------



## jess p

Julie - you poor old thing! Will probably turn out to be be nothing major - my mum had something similar fairly recently - GP told her it was "irritable bladder" - like IBS & was caused by stress (she is THE most stressy person on this planet!!!).  Worth getting checked out though.  

Will be sending tons of     for this pm's appt, really excited for you & DP!

Holly - thanks! you are top gal! I have not been on ebay for ages - not since I bought some Harry Potter 1st editions (which look just like ordinary books to me & have now gone down in value!!) - not the £100k type - just the bog standard £30 variety - seemed a great idea at the time! (I hate Harry Potter books too!   )

Struthie - really sorry - IF sucks!    At least you have Plan B.  I feel that maybe iui's worth another go for us if ICSI fails cos produced a big, fat follicle each time without any drugs - life in the old gal yet!!!!

Jilly - your pub sounds great!  Think you should contact a telly company to make a soap opera based there!

Sarah - really sorry about the BFN - think you're right to wait til after the hol - you'll be nice & chilled out then too.

Sair - I took 1st week off after my 1st iui - bit excessive but glad I did cos I had a lot of cramping afterwards - didn't with the other 3 though, was fine!  I'd certainly take the next day off for your first one cos you can feel quite emotional! (Well I do, anyway!!)

The Pregnyl trigger jab is fine - doesn't hurt just stings for few secs afterwards.  Does give you horrible false preg symptoms though - sore boobs & occasional nausea, which is annoying cos it always gets your hopes up!!

Just off to jump in the bath so I don't smell too awful for cons! Have some beautiful zits so don't care what instructions are - will def put something on to camouflage them! (Think the make up thing is so cons can see if you're still alive or have gone blue!!!!! - hope Catwoman doesn't read this!! That's the reason for no nail varnish too!)

Jay bee - your clinic sounds a little bit crazy!! Never heard of anyone having to start AF on partic day of week - anyone else heard that?  

Are you certain - was this because of summer hols or bank hols perhaps, or does it apply all year? Sorry - not implying that you don't know what you're talking about - just seems bit odd!! Bit of an added pressure 

Bye, & thanks for all your good wishes, you special, special people!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jay bee

It seems to be the norm, as it is on the instructions given for what to do.  they say they will give some medication to start af Fri/Sat/Sun if it does not naturally fall on these days - i thought it was odd myseld - maybe the doc only works certain days at the clinic.  Extra pressure on me - willing myself to af on the specified days!  One more condition to get u on the programme!  Sorry turning pessimistic now.

Jay bee


----------



## BunBun

All the best to Jess & Julie for today  
KJ - sorry to hear about your godmother  
Sarah & Struthie - sorry that it was a bfn for you both. All the best for the future.


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all   
Julie -     for this afternoon..........I'm so excited for you. I'm sure it will go really well & can't wait to hear your news. Sorry to hear of bladder problems, not nice & something you really don't need right now   Get it checked out straight away so it's one less thing to worry about & like Jess said it could be stress related........try not to worry too much hun.x
Holly - Glad to see Mrs EBay addict is still alive & kicking   I'm with you on that cartoon advert.....................I can't watch it   it really hits home.
SMCC - Sorry that it was a BFN   thinking of you. Your holiday has come at the right time, you can relax, think things over & make your plans.
Jilly -   4 U...............................................  
Perky - Bet you don't wait until the 4th & test on the 2nd   My clinic also said 14 days from basting whereas alot of the others say 16 days. Try & hang on if you can it's your   wouldn't it be the perfect pressie.
Struthie - Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky    
Jay - I've never heard that before   but hey ho all clinics seem to have their own ways of doing things. Hope it all works out for you.
Jess -     for egg collection today..........how exciting. It all seems to have gone well so far, fingers crossed for lovely eggs in those follies. Definately going to look into acupuncture for when I do IVF.
Katrinar -   with house move and scan & blood tests today.
Moomin - Hope you get start date for new job very soon & Godmother at the weekend how fantastic   
Sair - Hello   & welcome to the thread. I always took my Clomid at night & the injections were fine, far easier than I thought & I always injected in my thigh. Good luck.
Catwoman -     how you doing? Wishing you bucket loads of luck for egg collection tomorrow, boy your cons will be there forever with all those follies   
Sounds like the 4th is a big day..........Holly's friends b'day, Jilly's God-daughters b'day, Perky's anniversary & testing day & my IVF appt. Hope it's lucky for all of us.
Big hello   to Marsha, Shazia, Looby, Kj, Molly, Caroline, Melanie, Fishy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

GOOD LUCK JESS YOU GO GIRL!!!   

Jilly    to horrid man, hope he doesn't turn up in pub sounds like the scum of the earth!! Sorry didn't txt you back last night but no credit on phone and no money either   Did speak to dh about meet and he's up for it so will deffo be there  -  hurrah!!!!

Julie good luck hun, how exciting,can't wait to hear all about it. Sorry to hear you not feeling too good but sure its nothing and will clear up really quickly. Lets hope the doc gives you a prescription for chocolate!!  

Erika, hi hun,hows it going today? No housework for me today   just living the life of riley. Have had coffee morning and have got coffee afternoon too. Shame I don't drink coffee really    

Smcc sorry to hear about bfn  

Welcome Sarah, good to have you with us. If you have been on the clomid board do you know about the meet that Kelly is arranging? If not there is a thread about it on here, come and join us all.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

p.s  

Can you please all do an af dance for me too, this waiting game is getting slightly tedious now.

Thanks huns


----------



## ERIKA

Just for you Shazia................. bring it on.....
                            

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

JillyPOO
Sorry   for calling you Chrissie.....................Mary   
      
And stop handling other mens cues   

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Jilly - I don't think it grows any further.  I think it goes into a holding pattern and definitley delays it ovulating.  Hope this helps!

Good luck Julie!!!  Hope you can log on laters to put us all out of our misery with all you have going on today!!

I've spent almost the whole morning listing my ermm tat on Ebay.... Hope I get some nibbles Perks!

Jess - hope you're ok - ooohhhh heaps of     winging their way to you huns!

Shazia - ugh - so typical af's on a no show!

Erica - Oct 4th is indeed going to be a fabby day!  Be here before we know it!

Slaters
xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Not a clue mary    
You need Nurse Holly.........................she knows everything   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

See I told you Nurse Holly would know, must have posted at the same time   
Confession Nurse Holly, not having a computer at home I had never ever used ebay      until yesterday.
I bought my very first "thing". Having read on the Clomid boards about the fertility values of Moonstone & Rose Quartz I went searching to see what I could find. I only went & found a bracelet that had both of them plus Amethyst    so I was well chuffed..............bid & got it!!

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay

quickie as just off to look at doggies at batterseas old windsor branch
just wanted to say good luck to julie for your appt, tho it looks like i've missed you slap slap
and good luck too for jess - hope it all goes FAB for you

snogs to all

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Morning Gals,
      Yes I know it's the middle of the afternoon, but just woken after working last night. One of our little ladies cried last night as she is in lots of pain with arthritis, also I reminded her of my mum ( she used to work at where I work) Mum was her fav carer.
I'm feeling a bit better today as I had funny tum last night but not normal AF pains so I'm hoping something good is happening       Going off to ballet with DD soon so will do personals when I get back later on.
          Love The Mouse Xx


----------



## ERIKA

No it's this red
                                            
& equally sore thanks   Mary.
Dosing up on Vit C & Zinc.

Erica.xx


----------



## shiningstar

Just a quickie as I am at work.

I had my scan today, not so good news, I have a large cyst on my right overy, so they gave me the HCG jab to try and get rid of it, now I am think I have had it a while as at my 1st scan they said I had a follie but thought it might have just been some residue left from my A/F and my 1st hospital never did a scan when I had 6 months of clomid, feeling abit down and shocked really  ,  will need to go back in 2 weeks to see the cons.

********** hope you are ok, I would get checked out today. 

 to everyone else, sorry its all about me.


----------



## smcc

Hi all,
phoned my clinic today to say that I had tested and it was a BFN and they said I should come in tomorrow and do blood test anyway if AF still hasn't showed up. I can't really see the point of doing that but anyway will go just to be sure. It's so hard because all the doctors and nurses here are either Russian or French and don't speak very good English so it's hard trying to explain to them want you want.

I have also been reading a few things on the internet and have just read about a product called Ovulex which seems to be the holy grail for all fertility problems- anyone herad of it 
I'm sure it's all a marketing ploy but the website tells you all about these girls who have been ttc for years then take this for one month then bingo!!
Anyway I might be tempted to order some as it's only about $40.
Sarah
x


----------



## shazia

Erika or should I call you   !!!

You are a blooming marvel   I have had chronic back ache since you did the little af dance and have a very strong suspicion that she's on her way..........yippee.....................will keep you posted. Bet ya can't wait!!

Boo to Poo!!


----------



## shazia

well we will deffo be staying one night, you need to move lovey you live too far away!!!


----------



## Sair

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your welcome and your advice, it is soooo much appreciated.  There's so much to take in and think about it's great to know I've got some experts to turn to.  What really helps is that you all know what it is like; I don't have any friends who have been through this and my best friend only needs to look at a   to fall preg!!!

Thanks for your advice Jess about time off.  I think I might have a day off; I'm a teacher so it's not that easy getting time off.  Another stupid question alert!!! Do any of you go home afterwards and spend hours with your legs in the air to avoid escaping !!!!  Mind you getting home after treatment and avoiding that might be tricky!!!!!  Is it best to avoid baths completely until after the 2WW or just a few days after basting?

Anyway better go and put tea on

Take care 

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Good evening my lovlies,

you have all been busy   today,cant seem to keep up at the mo  Im so glad we have got a little group sorted for the meet    Keep the names coming,you know you want to and if your shy there is no excuses as I am the syist person ever,so if I can do it you can   DH cant wait to meet all the women I spend all my time nattering to  

Big love to all that need it  

Julie-any news??hope your ok hunny??  

Sarah-so sorry its abfn for you babes,hope your looking after yourself  

Got to go as my peppers are burning in the oven yum yum,they are filled with roasted onion and cous cous mmmmmmmmm 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Julie,

SSSSSSSooooooooo glad your appointment went well      I bet you feel so much better now you have a plan of action !! I just want to thank you for being here for me as you are with everybody and I wish you all the luck in the world with your tx,If all fails with our last IUI whenever that may be I will be following your footsteps so its nice to know you'll be there to help me in my dizzy blonde times      

Loads of squidgy love coming your way                                

Kelly x

ps-hope you manage to do a wee very soon,im sure its just stress


----------



## jess p

Sair - I am a teacher too!!! Check out the NUT website - if you search on there it has a bit about having time off for fertility treatment - you HAVE to be allowed otherwise it's sex discrimination (god knows how!) - I printed it off & gave it to my boss who has been excellent!

Julie - fab news about your appt!  I think the day 3 test is for your FSH level - should be under 10ish - so they know the level of drugs to give you.  Your cons jumper sounds a beauty!!


Now the me, me, me bit!!!! GREAT NEWS!!!!! I HAVE 3 EGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & blood test shows they are fab ones!!!!!  Now the bu$$ers just have to fertilize!

Sedation was v wierd - sitting up chatting away  - but DH says I was talking a lot of nonsense but I thought I was having really sensible conversations!!

Had hunk anaesthetist (Richard) & DH was stroking my arm, apparently I said "Who's that?", DH Replied "Me of course, who do you think it is?"  & I sai "mmmmmmmmmmmm Richard?"!!!!!!!!!!!  Bet he made that up cos I don't remember it!!!

Feel fine - can't drive for 48 hrs or cook or iron for 24!!!!!!!!!!! (Apparently it's dangerous!!!!)

Anyway, got to go cos DH is yelling that tea's ready! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH for all the   - it def worked!  Will know tomorrow if any have fertilized so fingers crossed!

Love you all!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

[size=15pt]HURRAH FOR JESS HURRAH FOR JESS HURRAH FOR JESS


----------



## Holly C

OOOOOHHHHHHH JESSSSSSSSSSSSSS - I AM SOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!  Yipee that they are gooduns!!  Just brilliant to read that news!!  Take it easy now and we're here when you need us!!!  Keeping everything crossed for that phone call!

Love ya!!

Julie - absolutely brilliant that all is ok!  You'll be fine for tx I'm sure and don't worry about blood test - you've had it before and it will be fine.  Also just RELIEVED to hear that nurse really didn't think the other was anything to be worried about!  I'm with Kelly - hoping that you get to have a wee shortly  

Catwoman - sending you a whole heap of     for your EC tomorrow huns!  You'll be fine!!  Jess's news must've reassured you!  With you too babes  

Holly xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05

Evening everyone

Well at long last I have had my start date confirmed for my new job, it will be 17.10.05.... right in the middle of tx.  My Assistant manager is going to call the HR department of the new company to let them know what is going on.  And that the treatment will fall in the first week and a bit of training.  At least I have got my date  I so bored at work.  I sit at my desk and so nothing apart from take over a few complaint calls.  Had one today where a guy wanted to know why there was someone laughing in the back ground..... please are we not allowed to be happy at work!!

Had a theme day at work, back to school.  Had conker fights, played hopscotch, had detentions and dressed up.  

Well off to do the ironing.  Hope everyone is ok, will hopefully do some personals tomorrow night when I have got time, but must do the ironing as the pile is just bigger and bigger!!!

Speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello gals,
Jess,
Sending you lots of positive vibes      Lets hope this is the one babe. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. xx

Sarah,
Take care in what you order over the internet, as those sort of people can take advantage of girls like us. Hope your feeling better, enjoy your holiday you need one xx

Julie.
So glad your getting yourself sorted honey, Thinking of you xx

Jaybee,
Good luck with 1st go at iui, hope AF turns up soon xx

Sair,
Welcome hope you settle in ok  

Katrinar,
Good luck with Tomorrow, hope you have not missed this cycle lovely.xx

Struthie,
Well done for being so strong, keep up the positive vibes   for your plans, it's always good to know where your head is, at times like this, lots of love hun. xx

Moomin.
How are things with you lovely lady xx

Perky,
hope your keeping sain, a few more days then we find out.     

Jilly, holly, Kelly, Erika, shazia, how are you crazy ladies   
Big   to all the other girls I have forgotten love to you all.
                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## struthie

Well done Jess!

Hi to everyone else,back tomorrow xxx


----------



## kia

Hello,

Can i join you please?
We started IUI today and we've got our first scan on friday 7th.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi there  

Anyone mind if I join too?  I had my first IUI on 27th September and the 2WW is driving me nuts already!  The only good thing is that the Puregon injections seem to have knocked me out, I'm exhausted all the time so plan to spend as much of the 2 weeks sleeping!  

Hope to get to know you a lot better, you all sound lovely and very supportive.

Caroline


----------



## jess p

Hi Kia & Caroline - welcome to the best thread in the whole wide world!!!!!

That 2 ww is a killer - from reading all the posts on here you NEVER know which way it's going to go - some girls have been convinced it's a BFP & then find it's not (been there, done that!) & others have been 100% certain AF on way & then it's been a BFP!  So hang on in there!

Catwoman - good luck my little   buddy!  Got everything crossed for you!  Still feel a bit dopey this morning (nothing new there!) but daren't go back to sleep cos waiting for phone call - think they said 10am but was bit stoned at the time!

Just remembered something awful that happened yesterday - didn't have Mr Lower my usual cons (which was fine cos the Italian lady who is other cons is fab & did my 1st iui @ isis) but when the embryoligist had a chat with us he told us they'd just put the   in with the eggs & see what happens in the morning.

I was quite happy with this (mainly cos the sedatives were still coursing through my veins!) then little nurse came in & said pretty much the same thing & that they'd call us - then suddenly came to my senses! WE ARE HAVING ICSI NOT IVF!!!  

Emb. chappy had to come back & poor bloke really apologised!   will be injected into the eggs! Phew!  Would have gone   if we'd wasted my precious eggs!


Julie - how are you this morning - when is your GP appt?  Really hope everything is fine - sure it will be (won't say "can feel it in my water" cos in bad taste in circumstances! )  
Are you coming to the next meet?
I'm pretty certain I will just want to get next few days out of the way in case it's bad news!

Holly - have you heard back from the interviews? Have I missed it?   Hope it was good news if I have!

Shazia - how are you today my lovely?  Thanks for all the good vibes - am sure they made a difference.

Moomin - hope your ironing pile is now much smaller!  I hate ironing!  DH is much better at it than me (cunning plan on my part!  ).  He wears a suit, shirt & tie for work so has to iron all his own so he looks presentable!

HELP! I still haven't sussed out how to use the smileys from the Charter thread - have tried saving as "favourites" & then copying/cutting or whatever it's called & it won't let me paste them.  Must be an easy way - please can some one give me simple, step by step procedure - please speak slowly, i am blonde!!!

By the way, Cathy where are you?  Are you still starting ivf in Oct?
Also, Manda & Eva not heard from you two in ages!

Slaters!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Morning ladies...only one more sleep to the weekend...yeeaaah!

Jess - Good luck today..will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes...

Had some good news myself yesterday...my one follie had managed to grow 6mm in 2 days and was 17mm...so u were all right to tell me not to worry...

Bad news is theyre still not going to do iui this month as want to give my body a complete month of (after my cyst and fluid). Plus they say that IUI has better success rates if i do with a low dose of clomid not natural...

Least i can try naturally this month...

Have a good day all 
xxx


----------



## jess p

Good luck Looby!

You never know - you might get a BFP naturally - just look at CK6 (Caroline) 

Good luck with the Clomid - the results are supposed to be higher & some people don't suffer with the side effects (I got fewer side effects after I'd had a break from it)

Jess xxxx


----------



## jess p

Just found out how to use the new smileys!!!!!  
 
        
            

All right, I know the rest of you sussed these ages ago - I'm just a bit S-L-O-W!

Jess xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Jess
            
Well done you       
Both on finding the smilies   & more importantly on having 3 gorgeous eggs!!
Good to hear all went well yesterday bet you're dying for that   
Thinking of you & sending lots of     your way, isn't this exciting!!!!!!

Erica.xx

Back in a mo...........................


----------



## keemjay

YAY jess on those 3 beauties  am gonna be checking in all day to see the news

julie - glad to hear your appt went well - you are nearly on your way  hope you get on allright at the docs.

news from me is that i have only just woken up  havent had a lie in like that for ages! I seem to be developing a cold  so i thought it wouldnt hurt to have a tiny little bit more sleep after dh left at 7am, next thing i knew it was 10am  i think this cold is part of whatever i had at the weekend cos my friend has had the exact same bug and hse ended up with the snots at the end too....

better go and get dressed, am meant to be printing in the darkroom today - a customer gave me a huge order the other day- over £250 worth of prints 

laters

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Hiya girls 
Wish everyone at work would   off I'm tryng to catch up with my girls news   
Katrinar -    to the nasty cyst hope it disappears very quickly.
Sarah -   take care & have a good holiday.
Shazia - Did she arrive then?      
Jess - Like I said before fantastic news, fingers crossed for this morning    & a hunky anaesthetist thrown in for free.....lucky girl  
Moomin - Great to hear that you finally have a start date for your new job   
Looby -   follie has grown...............here's to that natural BFP!!
Kia & Caroline - Hello both   & welcome to the thread & the bestest bunch of girls in the world.
Julie - Will pm you hun     glad it all went well & hope the waterworks are better today.........didn't we say stress related.
Jilly -    maybe the hotel could put a tent in the gardens for you   Will be in touch later.
Catwoman -         for egg collection today, hope they've got a big basket!!
Holly - Morning sweetie good to have you back   
Kj - Hope you feel better soon...........you're going to look like me   
Caroline -    for today hunny, I'm sure it will be good news.
 Sair, Kelly, Marsha, Molly, & everyone else, at least tomorrow is Friday!!

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

for us please WE HAVE DONE IT!!!! ALL 3 FERTILIZED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Embryologist in shock too!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU so much to everyone for all the     I KNOW it made a difference!!!

Come on Catwoman       to you too!!!!

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!  Got to go back at 2.40pm tomorrow for them to be put back (my crazy mum will have to come with me cos DH got work commitments he can't get out of!)

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Sorry it's all meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee but I am absolutely amazed!!!!!
Love you all  

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

so happy for u Jess....congrats honey xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jess fantastic news hunny you & DH must be on    absolutely over the moon for you. Lots of     (one for each!!) for tomorrow afternoon.
Lots of love.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly
You are a foreigner             
Can you bring a Cumbrian dictionary to the meet to help the rest of us!!
Have sorted you out Mary   

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

What Jilly??

KJ  - you've been feeling poo - great news about the photos!!

Julie - we're missing you!  Hurry back - perhaps I can tempt you with something chocolatey?  

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

[move][size=20pt]FAN - BLOODY - TASTIC HURRAH FOR JESS AND DH HURRAH FOR JESS AND DH HURRAH FOR JESS AND DH

So pleased for you am jumping for joy!!!!

Sharz
xxxxxx

No bloody (!) af yet, WHAT is going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shazia

oooopppps wasn't sposed to be all of it!!!


Sorry Holls


----------



## jess p

Double trouble!!!!!!!!         .

Am 90% certain I'll come too, just want to get tomorrow out of the way first.

We've got Cumbrian lass on our staff - great accent, love it! (She drinks a lot - is it a Cumbrian thing?!!)

Can't wait to meet you!

Jess xxxx

Just read Shazia's post - gee shucks, hun, thanks! (I've still not got the hang of BIG writing!)


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly thinks I am picking her up at the train station girls but if she looks like scarey Mary   off the   4 U adverts then I shall just drive straight past & come on my own     
Could be fun at the station, how will we know each other   
We'll have to wear orange knickers.......................outside our clothes   

Erica.x


----------



## ERIKA

Come on Shazia.......................
               

Jess - Hope you make the meet   ooooohhhh bring on tomorrow.

Jilly - Yes but you won't know me. I'm going in disguise until I suss you out.......................don't want to be car-jacked    

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Jilly.

Erica love I'd come on your own if I were you, save you a lot of embarrasement 

Catwoman heaps and heaps of      for you today. Hoping for good results like Jess'

Can anyone tell me how to bring on af Getting desperate now


----------



## Fran (Eva04)

how do you get those other smileys..? like the elephant??
hope you girls are doing well. i hope to start down regging today for icsi...
but keep reading all your news.!
eva


----------



## shazia

Hurrah Eva's back!!! Where you been girl, missed you    

Do u mean these        

They are on the charter pages under new feature there is a link to them, best if you put them on your favs and then copy and paste onto the page.


----------



## keemjay

YAY JESS - YOU TOTAL AND UTTER EGG QUEEN    

soooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!!

kj

ps shazia - put on a white bikini or white trousers, that usually brings on AF in a flash!


----------



## Holly C

This thread is going to bring everyone soooooo much good news 

   

H xxxxx


----------



## jess p

Julie - great to have you back!  Hope the drugs to the trick really quickly.  Having to stay late's a it of a pain in the  - but glad someone is cos means I get to use the  smiley!!!!!!!!!

Eva - good luck sweety - you'll be fine (listen to me ....Mrs expert after 1 go!!!) got everything crossed for you.  I didn't have to dwon reg - my old bod does that all by itself! 

I must go cos still not dressed! Can't tear myself away!!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Lucky new home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38136.0

  

H xxx


----------



## shazia

Julie glad to hear that you are on the mend, and thanks for the info.

Jilly don't cry love you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

Erika I have a pic of Jilly, not disimilar to this actually      

Oh God she's gonna hate me.

Right off to find my whitest bikini, thanks KJ great idea, sure the builders next door are gonna love you!!!!


----------



## ERIKA

Nearly lost my post Holly    but when it froze I copied it quickly, guessed you were   And yes this thread, this month is just going to be full of good news.

Julie   
Pleased you are getting sorted hun & the Amoxicillin will clear it up in no time. Very annoying feeling like you want to go all the time   
Make sure you drink plenty of water to flush your system out.
The new   test sounds very interesting & useful, my God your head must be   with everything you took in yesterday.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Shazia
      
Try arranging something nice, a romantic meal, party, night out etc &   is bound to show her ugly face.
Thanks for pic of Jilly at least I'll recognise her now. With keeping in the the ff theme I thought maybe she could wear an orange bandana.........
      

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Hi All

Jess - I've just pm'd you but I'm just sooooo happy about your news    If I had the other smillies they'd be the ones doing cartwheels!!

Julie - phew it's all sounding straightforward!  Pleased that it's nothing too much to be alarmed about and hope it clear quickly my sweets.  Don't forget to take loads of acidopholus/bifodopulus capsules after you're finished them so you get lots of good gut flora back quickly.  (I am soooo bossy!!!)  Facinating about the new test!! Oh and laughing imaging Mr R in his stripey jersey yesterday!!

Hello newbies!!

Caroline - plllleeeaaassse tell us how you get on.  Thinking of you loads!!

I hope there's still accommodation left at the party pub.... better get booking...

Catwoman - ooooohhhhh hope you're doing ok and that anesthetic hasn't made you as   as Jess yesterday    Everything crossed for you too  

Hi KJ    

Sorry - I've had a sh*t of a morning with an email war going round in circles with the business I work for from home.  Talk about    Anyway - think I've finally resovled it and we can move on at last.  As for other job - won't know more until tomoz probably but think I scared them off.  Never mind.... 

Will get this posted and then the list.

Love you all loads
H xxxx


----------



## keemjay

wow its like a party round here today, what a good vibe 

shazia - its not hot enough to lie outside but get a beach towel out, lay it on the living room floor with all the lights on, pour yourself a beer, or dig a lolly out the freezer and put on some summer music. lay down and pretend your on the beach. af will be there in the tiniest of moments 

julie - get well    hunnybunnykins

laters

kj x


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES CAMPAIGN 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

           

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
CK6 Natural BFP!!!
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05

2ww Baby Makers 

       

Perky Pinky 04.10.05
Melanie 05.10.05
Marsha Mouse 05.10.05
Molly 09.10.05
Caroline - Catspyjamas 11.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

        
Kia
Sair 
Struthie 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## jane12

Hi all

How was your IVF chat **********?

Hi Holly, Erica, Jillypops and all the others.

I had my first scan today it's twins but there can be the vanishing twin syndrome so need to wait and see if they both are there next time.

Next scan 13th October at 8 weeks.

It was so great to see them.

Take care all.

Good luck to all on 2WW and testing.

Jane12


----------



## Holly C

ooooh WOW Jane   CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!! 

Told you this thread was gonna be full of good news!!!

xxxx's
H


----------



## struthie

Afternoon girls 

Jane - fab news,hope all is well at the next scan,good luck!

Julie - glad your appointment went well,if IUI doesn't work for us this time we will probably do IVF in November too.

Caroline - good luck today,please let us know xxx

I can't keep up at the moment,so much going on,I have my day 2 scan tomorrow,then start clomid and menopur jabs again,oh joy of joys!

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## loobylu

Hi Julie..glad uve got it sorted..will only take a day for the antibiotics to kick in and your be feeling much better...drink lots of cranberry juice too...

Hope your day gets better holly hun xx


----------



## shazia

Caroline seets hope today brings the best news, fingers crossed for you babe.       

Congrats Julie thats fab news.

Jilly do you hate me now?


----------



## ERIKA

Jane
Wow hun, double celebration    that is fantastic news.
Take care & rest up.
     

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Struthie -   for your scan tomorrow.
Holly - Hope your day gets better   & all of your advice is appreciated don't ever stop giving it. You seem to know so much more than the rest of us.
Julie - Anytime mate   
Jilly - The blonde bombsite  did you say?   
Catwoman -       for lots of eggs, it's a great day for good news!
Caroline -     have sent you a message.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay

cant remember who asked about my doggy visit yesterday, was it you jilly?
anyway, there were lots of very sweet dogs, it is an Amazing facility there - absolutely spotless, think its a new building.
most of the dogs had labels saying unsuitable for young children which isnt much good, so  we are def going to have to go for puppy, which is what i want anyway. i only really went for a peek. rescue homes have huge waiting lists for puppies but we will put our names down anyway - have to go back with form and have an interview - its like the adoption process, you have a home visit and everything lol
am going to ring some breeders too next week....we want a crossbreed and it seems hard to find breeders that breed specific crossbreeds 

kj  x


----------



## loobylu

Julie - If i knew them i would he he..and what do u mean on ur desk..shouldnt u be at home tucked up if ur poorly hun xx


----------



## ERIKA

If Kj's going with HOOLLY, who will Holly be going with?    
Jilly     bored but still can't spell


----------



## keemjay

well i'm not sure many breeders do and therein lies the difficulty!!

not sure if i am staying at the hotel - i have the offer of a bed elsewhere and havent decided what i'm doing yet - i cant get my brain in gear this far in advance eeek, will try. next you'll all be asking whjat everyons doing for xmas 

kj x


----------



## jess p

KJ - puppy sounds great idea! my parents had a black lab/springer cross - he was fab! Completely loony but the loyalist, cuddliest little bundle ever! They got him from a farm - he was the runt of a huge litter & the owners didn't think he'd survive - lived til he was 12 & only cost £20!!!!!!!  I cried for weeks when he died (one of the reasons I decided to leave my ex - he said "don't know why you're crying, it's only a dog"!! ) Dick head!

Jane - fab news! Let's hope they both hang on in there - bet you can't wait for next scan!

CK6 - so sorry, got bit carried away with my embies - completely forgot to say good luck with the scan - hurry up & let us know!

Shazia - hope the builders are enjoying seeing you in your bikini! Guess it must be a perk of their job!

Hope Catwoman's ok - she did have a lot of follies to slurp out!  My tummy feels v sore today but I read it's just cos the follies fill up with fluid again after they've been robbed of their eggs!


DH has just rung me - remembered more embarrasing things I kept saying - it's really wierd cos I am certain I was 100% awake & don't remember half of what he reckons I said!

Apparently I kept asking if the machine they were using to syphon off the eggs was expensive & then asking DH if we could get one!!!! Obviously got secret desire to open a fertility clinic!! 

Luckily no drugs tomorrow - so hopefully no stupid comments from me!


Holly - hope the work thing turns out ok!  I've just rung work to tell them (have arranged to have 2 weeks off!) & Jo, our secretary was so pleased for us she cried!! (They've had to endure all my BFNs as I'm unable to stop blubbing!!!).

Must go & get some lunch!!

Love jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Love Jess xxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay

love jess x 2 LOL think these drugs have given you split personality


----------



## keemjay

jilly poo, check out your spellings luv


----------



## keemjay

xmas??


----------



## Holly C

Erica!  KJ - who is HOOLLY and will DH be jealous?!!

Yep - I've booked my room!!

Can't wait!

xx

PS KJ - It was me who asked about the pooches... hope a little one comes along soon for you and I'm sure you'll pass muster with the inspection etc, but talk about a palava with form filling etc     

PPS Jess - loving your drugged stories!!  Brill you have two weeks off!  Hope you can keep popping in between resting up!


----------



## ERIKA

I too have booked my room    
I might by next to Hoolly (eh Jilly   ) And I wondered if they have got somewhere I can leave my  you know the one that Jilly found the identical photo of on the site when I was on holiday   
Jess    loving your stories but they're making me nervous!
Kj - Can't you enforce a punishment for those who talk about Christmas too early  
Holly - Looking forward to meeting you   
Julie - IVF buddy   drinking lots? Hope so.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

God haven't booked room yet, do you have to pay now or when you leave, you can tell I haven't been away for yonks!!! Hope its later cos am skint. Will have to do it later cos off to get ds now then round to his friends for tea. 

Have a fab afternoon everyone, thanks for asking Julie about work  , its Monday!!!!!

Love you all

Sharz
xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Changed it have you, because it did    KJ saw it too!!

Shazia -   for Monday & you pay for the room on the day not now so don't worry, WORK will have paid you by then


----------



## ck6

Hi...sorry you lot really been chatting haven't caught up properly.....
Julie so glad your appointment went well with mr r....boring jumper on today but very jazzy socks  and hopfully your infection clears up.....  
Jane well done...my next scan is the 13th too!!!! 
Erika thanks for the text. ..hey guess what my very shy dh says we can come to the meet......xxx
Holly hope you are ok thanks for thinking of me....  
Jess well done can they put all three back ? hope you're ok   
hello everyone else.....GOOD NEWS......ONLY ONE....AND GOT A HEARTBEAT.... so its in the right place...i can stop panicing about eptopic....can't really shed any light on how it happened....don't care now.....thanks for all the positive thoughts and vibes....very appreciated...
.               there shazia thats for you ....lots of love caroline..... btw are we all going to wear badges to the meet...... can't beleive dh says yes !!!!


----------



## ck6

thanks Julie...you're not normally here this late..... crossing everything for you in november xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie - You are a good conscientious young lady   How you feeling now?
Caroline - Like I said in my text yyyyyiiiiipppppeeeeeee miracle  on the way. Who cares how it happened, it has & that's fantastic. Gives us all hope   so spread that babydust hun. Fab news about you coming to the meet & very brave of your shy DH. Promise not to bite   
Jilly - Yes it's a photo phone are you sure it's Steptoe & you're not just looking in the mirror   
Shazia - Give me a "W", give me an "O", give me an "R", give me a "K" what have you got...................................       

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Caroline!!  That's absolutely fan bl**dy tastic to read!!!  Am so relieved everything is as it should be and I'm wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months to you both  

We're on a roll!!!!

Great to hear you are coming!!!  Can't wait to meet you  

Erica! - you have turned into a demon of late!  Poor you Sharz!

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman

Hello gorgeous gals!
JESS - WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!                  Just read the news about the eggies and the embies!!! Absolutely brilliant. And thanks sooooo much for your pm.   Good luck for when the embies get put back in - is it tomorrow?
CK6 -                 superb news about the scan! What a brilliant day this has been for good news!
And Julie - onwards and upwards, eh? So pleased your consultation went well and that your water infection will get sorted!  
Lots of love to all the other lovely girls - Erica, Holly, Eva (thanks so much for your pm - will answer in a sec! Yep, it's high time we met for that coffee... oops, mineral water....), Jilly, Shazia (where is that evil AF? Hmmmmmmmmmm... is it time to grab a pee stick and have a quick test, I wonder), Kelly, Marsha, all the newbies and anyone else I'm still too-doped-up-to-the-eyeballs to remember...
Today went really well. Was bloody petrified, but had a lovely anaesthetist who sent me off to la-la land with no trouble at all. Can't remember a thing about it, other than feeling some pain at one point and thinking something like: 'Oh, I seem to be in pain. Oh well. Who gives a stuff?' All very odd. Apparently, I was talking a bit throughout. I kept telling my anaesthetist that I had an itchy mouth. All pretty tame, though, compared to Jess' trip to bonkersville!        
Anyway, I have 11 eggs from 16 follies   So I am well chuffed. I came round from the sedation really quickly, and have just been to the local greasy spoon, where I have wolfed down two sausages, one fried egg, two pieces of toast, a load of mushrooms and tomatoes and a small helping of chips.            
Sorry to anyone I've forgotten, but still feeling a bit lairy (and rather full).
I'm not in any pain, either. Weird.
Right, I'm off to have a lie down. I'll find out how many embies I have tomorrow, so am keeping everything crossed...
Lots of love to all of you,
C xxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Well hello my lovlies,

My ,my havent you lot been busy today    

Jess-fab news hunny,chuffed to bits for you!!!!!

Caroline-Hope you can relax a little bit know,so happy for you hunny.

Jane-Wow twins   I would love to have twins I cant imagine how happy your are right now,but you deserve it babes  

I am sssooo looking forward to seeing you all in Nov  just hope we have a good night otherwise you will all be mad with me    

Cant remember who asked  but you pay for the room on the day or on checking out so sunday 

Someone else said there was no availability on the web site,thats cos Mel has put about 20 rooms on hold incase we need them all,all the info is on the other thread with booking references so you get it cheaper than the website   

I am so happy things are looking up for lots of us lately   everyday I have logged on lately I smile so much    I feel a bit in limbo at the mo as I am waiting til Monday to go for my HSG,so I am using my time "off" by going to the gym,been 2 times this week and am gonna go again in the morning    ,I am so overweight its untrue,but I was happy today cos I havent been to the gym for over a month till this week and I have lost 2 lb,I know its not much but atleaset its going off and not piling on   

Blimey I have got verbal dioreah!!!!

Love you all  

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Sorry Holly        promise to behave from now on (fingers crossed behind my back!!)
Catwoman - Wow..............................11 eggs fantastic        you must be over the moon. Lots of     for results tomorrow. Hope the itchy mouth has cleared up   & good girl going straight to the local greasy spoon, I'm impressed.
Julie - Glad you're feeling a little better hun, have a good evening   
Jilly -    I love the pic!!
Kelly - Good girl with diet & exercise    well done.
Goodnight ladies, have a good evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Brilliant news Catwoman!  What a star!  Hoping for good news from the nurse tomorrow   - I'm sure it will be!  

Good luck tomorrow Jess      Hope your Mom won't be stressing about the procedure and bring on another attack of the vapours!

Nite Erica   and Julie    

Well done with the weightloss Kel!  It all counts!  Wooohoooo - not long now til the HCG!!

H xx


----------



## shiningstar

Catwoman thats great news about the eggs   good luck for tomorrow.

********** glad meeting went well, hope your feeling better soon.

Caroline you must be so pleased I hope you can relax now.

Jillypops I wont be able to be your cycle buddy as I have a cyst and got the HCG jab yesterday to help and release it, feel abit funny today does the HCG do that to you?  and is it sore when the cyst goes?

Jess p your stories are  

Cant remember everything, yous lot have been   so much today I have forgot  

Good luck to those on the 2ww.

Love Katrina


----------



## perkypinky

Hi girls
Have done something silly. Tested today (2ww ends Sunday) and got BFN.
Now feel sad   and stupid for testing early   but also sure it hasn't worked for me this time.
Just feel very PMTish   and fed up.
Nuff me stuff

How are my tww buddies Marsha, Melanie , you OK?
Jane, fantastic news about twins. Good luck honey  
Katrinar, sorry to hear about your cyst hun. Hope it gets sorted out. Must be really frustrating being delayed.
Shazia, hope you are making the most of your last days  
Congratulations CK6  
Masses of luck for tomorrow for Catwoman and Jess   
Julie hope your pee troubles clear up soon hunny. 
Kelly, you star.  Keep it up. Skinny minny.
Lots of love to you all,
Perky


----------



## kellydallard

Perky

Big   hunny,hope your ok Could it be too early ?  

Kelly x


----------



## shazia

good luck for tomorrow    sure you will have lots of little embies    

Erika you can really go off people you know !!!   

Yes that goes for you too Perky!!    Shall be sending     to you girlie, too early    

Off to book room now


----------



## perkypinky

Thanks so much Kelly and Shazia.    
Lovely people xx
Perky


----------



## shiningstar

Congrats Jane, hope everything is good for next scan.

perkpinky sending you some  , and a big


----------



## jess p

Catwoman - WOW!!!! 11 - a whole footy team!!!!!!!! Fab news you little diamond!

Got another crazy story  - felt really dozy again this pm cos didn't sleep off drugs yesterday cos too excited (delirious!!!) so had a long sleep this pm.

The phone rang & voice said "Hi, Jessica it's the Daily Mail here, we're doing a story on IVF & postcode lottery" . So i've just told some strange journalist mine & DH's entire IF history & the story is part of a bigger story that they're doing in tomorrow's Mail!!!!! 

Then she said "Would it be ok to send a photographer round?" - I said "yes, but not tomorrow pm cos having embies put back" - she said - "NO, tonight, in a few mins!!!!!!!!".  I screamed & said "But I've not washed my hair & have no make up on!!!!"

Luckily, came to my senses & remembered that Andrew's best buddy is a freelance press photographer & he did our wedding photos so I phoned him & he's "wired" her one!!!!!

DH will probably leave me cos only about 2 people at his work know!!!!  I think it's a really important issue so I'm afraid he's going to have to lump it!!  I think he'll be ok with it & it probably won't appear - she did say it might get dropped (would def have done if she'd had photo of me in my dressing gown!)

Will rush out v v early to check paper tomorrow - hopefully will be 1 line!

Perky - chin up hun, you don't know for certain cos it's too early to test.   will tell you off for early testing!

Aussie Meg has just PMd me to tell me she had 3 embies too (now got twinnies on the way!!!) - I'm not one who really wants twins - but DH def does - he is a twin.

Got to go & get ready for DH's homecoming - been in London this pm/eve for work.

Slaters,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

catwoman-oh my god,what great news    i am so pleased for you.glad everthing was alright

ck6-so glad everything was alright today

jess-will look out for you in the paper,how did they get your number...can't wait to see it..you do make me laugh ....good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you 

perky-am thinking of you sending you lots of   

holly-hope you alright  and feel better soon

juile-glad it went well the other day and hope you are well too

well i have been so sick with all the ivf drugs and stuff that i am on,god cannot wait to get to the next stage hope it is better than this  so i wont go on and on and bring you all down with me so i will stop now 

good luck to everyone who is testing soon  

luv petal b


----------



## keemjay

jess - i'm sure dh will be just fine - he'll be in a really good mood cos of your great news today so wouldnt have to heart to shout at you I'm sure 
the day our 1st IUI failed we had a HUMUNGOUS phone bill (cos i had just found FF and we didnt have broadband back then) ....dh bless his cotton socks never uttered a word of crossness - any other day and he would've hit the roof!

Catwoman - way to go girl   WOWEEEEEEEE!!!!! 
perks  to you

Jane - fab news on twinnies 

kj x


----------



## Melanie

Hi Perky it might have been too early to test so i'm sending you some  

Thanks for thinking of me - I am 10 dpo and feeling nervous now have had a few symptoms such as cramps, sore b**bs and discharge sorry to much info but the cramps feel like AF but so far now show. I had to take an HCG injection the Saturday after my IUI so maybe this is causing symptoms - who knows  Official test day is the 5th October 2 weeks and 2 days after IUI - aah the torture  

Good luck Perky and let me know how you get on - Also Good luck to Marsha Mouse, Molly & Caroline Catspajamas

Love Melanie


----------



## jess p

Good luck Melanie! Fingers crossed for you!

Petal - you poor thing!  So sorry you're having a tough time with the drugs - is it cos you're down regging?  I didn't have to do that & I didn't really notice any differences with the Puregon - I thought it would be really bad as Clomid was so awful but I was ok.  Really hope you feel better soon - will hopefully be worth it in the end!

Paper had my number cos I emailed a Mail on Sunday correspondant months ago about how unfair fertility funding is & told her to check out this site & write a feature on IF issues! She mentioned it in a tiny paragraph in the You mag (Mail on Sunday mag) & I never heard any more!

Phew! DH was fine about it! KJ - you're right he's like the cat who got the cream! Even if we don't get our precious baby at least we got this far! (Sad I know!!)

Erica - just goes to show how much our DH/DFs change - mine was SO against IF treatment 3 years ago!  Just got to gently wear them down!

More good news - DH has cancelled work & is coming with me tomorrow - yippee! So crazy mum will have to stay at home - we were going to have to leave an hour early (to drive a half hour journey!) cos she doesn't "like that busy road"!! Bless!

Off to bed now cos feeling v v tired after so much excitement!

Good luck for tomorrow Catwoman my lovely   buddy! Here's hoping for lots of fertilized eggs!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## perkypinky

Wow Jess will look out for you in the Mail tomorrow.
Perks


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening ladies,
And thanks to all those who have been so lovely in welcoming me to this board.  It's difficult trying to join when you all know each other so well, so I'm really grateful for your kind words.  I reckon it'll take me a long time before I feel confident enough, or entitled, to write you all individual messages, but be assured that I'm thinking about you and wishing that all your dreams come true.  No-one at all knows that we're TTC - we took the decision at the start not to tell anyone just in case it didn't happen straight away, as I knew I wouldn't be able to take the questions every month, and although I'm glad we did keep it to ourselves now that we're trying for almost 4 years, its hard not having anyone to talk to.  So thank you - you don't know how much I need you!  Well, you probably do as you're all in the same boat, but you  know what I mean.

I'm working my way through the 2ww as best I can, and trying not to beat myself up too much for having a cup of coffee today.  I was out with a friend who knows I love coffee but doesn't know that I'm TTC and have stopped drinking it, and it was easier to have a cup than come up with a quick excuse for not having one.  I know its wrong, but it tasted so good ......!  Will compensate tomorrow with as much water and milk as I can stomach!

Just to say good luck to everyone, especially those who are testing or going for ET.  Sleep well x


----------



## babyfish

Cor blimey you lot have been busy over the last few days. 

Sorry haven't been around.  Was wizzing about doing stuff and then was poorly yesterday.
But feeling bit more normal today, although was up at 4.00 this morning and have been doing work.  Will try and sleep later.

Julie - do hope your wee-wee bits are feeling better and very exciting re IVF - very positive that things are going in the right direction.
Hi to Kelly, Holly, Sarah, Marsha M, Molly, Struthie, Shazia, Looby, KJ, Petal, CK6, Erika, Katrinar, melanie & smcc, 
Welcome to sair, kia, caroline and Catspyjamas.

Catwoman and JessP - WELL DONE re eggies and embies etc - can't wait to hear how it all goes.       

Jilly - hope you are ok - have PM'd you.

I'm off for day 11 scan today to see what's what.  Am on Clomid this cycle so am hoping that I have a 'normal' one. 

Am off on   tomorrow for a week to Cyprus.  Very excited.  Will try and log on when I'm there and keep up to date.  

Speak later today.
Love Fishy x


----------



## babyfish

Julie - just a quick question...
If I made a donation to FF 3 days ago, should I become a Charter Member and have blue stars? And does that give me access to new smilies?  What should I do?


----------



## loobylu

God u lot can talk..just took me 10 mins to catch up...

Perky...bug hugs honey but testing early never gives a true result do dont give up...

Catwoman - Fab news and good luck today..

Caroline - Im so happy for you..see miracles do happen honey...

Julie - Hope u didnt overdo it yesterday and your feeling lots better..

Melanie hand on in there sweetie...

Erika - How are u hun..bit of a duvet day here in Brum today...Forgot to say..my sister went for IVF as the womans and she said they were fab and they have a support meeting if u need it too..funny enough through she caught the month she was due to start sniffing..another miracle...

Well still no surge so this follie of mine must be huge..prob be tonight..so I hope my DF is feeling fit..he he

Lots of Friday hugs to you all..
xx


----------



## loobylu

Can anyone send me a list of the codes for the little symbols..managed to work out ^reike^ is "" but dont know anymore and cant copy pics on my pc..

I wonder if ^hug^ works


----------



## loobylu

guess not


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!

Julie - really pleased you are feeling so much better - phew!  Your evening sounded lovely.

Looby - you are such a postive person and good luck with natural bms this month!!  Sorry don't know about the smilie symbols...

Jess - I've just done a mad dash to the shop and look like this   got a Mail but don't think the article is in there.... booo hoooo!  How ya feeling?  All ready for ET??!!      and sticky ones too hunny!

Morning KJ - hope you're feeling better today too and those sniffles are clearing up!  How's the mammoth photo order coming along??

Hiya Perks - gorgeous Ebay purchases have started rolling in through the door.... got a couple of watches on my 'vintage' stuff!

Hope you're ok Struthie - I think you are remarkable the way you pick yourself up and move on again.  Good luck for this cylce    

Hello and big   to everyone not personally mentioned!

Lovin ya

H xxxx


----------



## moomin05

Hi Holly

The article is on page 20 of the Daily Mail.


----------



## loobylu

Ignore me im experimenting he he

!!! """ £££ $$$ %%% ^^^ &&& *** ((( <<< >>> :::


----------



## Holly C

Ahhh thanks Moomin!!!  Blonde obviously!!!

Catwoman - looking forward to hearing your news too  

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05

Morning everyone

Writing this really quickly as I really should be getting ready to good to work..Thank goodness it is Friday and role on 6pm when I finish work.

My new job have okayed all my time off that I need for my treatment, they don't know what it is for, but my manager called their HR department and told them that it was on going treatment, and said no problem.  Well excited now for both the new job and the TX.

Haven't got time for any personals but I will catch up with you all on Monday as I am away for the weekend (again).  Oxford tonight, Gloucester tomorrow and Swansea on Sunday.... just a few miles to be travelled!

Hope you all good weekend.


----------



## moomin05

Holly  I am saying nothing!!!!!!!  It took me two attempts to find it and I am not blonde!


----------



## loobylu

he he found some...       

^cuddles^


----------



## Holly C

Jessssssss SSSSS - great article and you and Mr Spivey look just loverley!  Good on you for putting yourself out there - it really will help to raise awareness and I think that's fantastic  

H xxxx


----------



## loobylu

aaaaahhhh help


----------



## jane12

Hi all

CK6 glad everything was looking good really pleased for you.

Hi to Julie, Holly, Catwoman, Ericka, Kelldallard, and all the others thanks for all the congratulations.

Feel more relaxed now roll on the 13th October.

I have a busy weekend its my Dad's 6oth so off out for a meal tomorrow night should be good.

He is arriving back from Cyprus today so he has not heard about scan going to drop in after work tell him all about it.

Take care all

Good luck to all in 2WW and testing.

jane12


----------



## jess p

Julie...I could kill for a Crunchie right now - I love biting off all the choc & then just having the yummy honeycomb stuff!!  A shop near us sells honeycomb on its own but the bag is huge & once I start I can't stop eating it!!!!  No good for embies! 


DH rang me on way to work to say article on p20 of Mail! Not impressed with his mate who supplied wedding photo - it's about the worst one!!!!! Shouldn't be so vain, I know!

Local TV rang me this morning cos they'd seen article & want to do something on Bourn Hall stopping NHS fertility treatment - wanted to do interview this pm! Was v relieved to be able to say "No ta, having my embies put back"!!!!  Think that might have been pushing it with DH! 

Does make me mad that people think that IF isn't a "health issue" cos if that's the case how come terminations & contraception are all funded by NHS?  Sorry, just cross that people don't realise how important it is!!    All right for Tony B & his mega fertile (if odd looking!) wifey!  


More importantly - do you think I can eat choc on 2ww or is it the caffeine in choc that stops embies attaching to womb? Daren't put this question on "Ask a nurse" cos don't want to be laughed at!    Holly's bound to know!



CatsPJs - don't worry about not knowing us v well yet!  Everyone on here is v friendly & we all like to look after newbies!
There are so many of us now it's impossible to remember everyone in personals but you tend to find we all wish people lots of luck at certain crucial stages of treatment.

Catwoman - when are your embies being returned?  Am now getting worried in case mine haven't lasted the night - I guess someone would have rung me by now? 

Looby - you are funny!  The smileys usually just come up when you click on them!  You do have to leave a space sometimes or you just get the words.  
 
Fishy - have fab time in Cyprus - wish I was going somewhere hot.  Sitting here with big fleece on at mo! I heard from Tony on the same day too.

Moomin - new job sounds v caring.  What do you do?  Have a lovely weekend!

Good luck Molly on your 2ww.

Hi to Cathy (where are you?), KJ, Molly, Marsha, Shazia, Jilly, Kelly, Erica, CK6, CR, Eva, Gwen, Struthie & all the rest of the gang!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there everyone

I haven't been very good at being an IUI girl recently - just seem to be really manically busy, and then fall pages and pages behind so it seems hard to catch up!!

Anyway, thought I would say hello and wish you all the best wherever you're at.

jane - fab news about the twinnies.  How exciting!! 

Catwoman and Jess - Sounds like you are both having a very exciting week to say the least!!  Lots and lots of luck for embryo transfer and really, really hope it works first time for both of you.   

Catspyjamas - You seem to have a very similar background to me - same age, unexplained, haven't told anyone else etc.  I'm sure you'll find all the girls on here brilliant and that they will really help you through it.  Lots of luck - hope it works first time!   


I'm still bricking it big time about being an IVF girl, but am trying to carry on with all the mins and vits, healthy eating, acupuncture etc. so that I give it the best chance.  Don't feel very healthy right now - have a stinking cold - but hopefully it's doing some good.

I feel a bit of a cheat coming to the IUI meet as I don't post that often - but hope that's okay (assuming it doesn't coincide with the critical IVF happenings as I'm aiming for mid-Nov to do it)

Happy Friday to everyone - Julie, Holly, KJ, Babyfish, Jillypoops, Shazia, Erica and everyone else

love Rachel


----------



## jess p

Rachel - great to hear from you again!  The ivf is ok but def best to take lots of vits - I think the evening primrose oil really helped me (stops me getting hungry too!)

Will be great to see you at the meet up!

Jess xxx


----------



## Rachel B

Hi jess

I'm trying really hard with the vits - but they seem to be a bit too much like hard work sometimes - the nutritionist has me taking them 3 times a day and I keep forgetting so end up dashing out of meetings at work etc, to the loo with my bottle of water and pot of tablets.  I'm sure I look very suspicious!

Hope this afternoon goes really well.  It must be a really exciting time, having those little embies put back in.


JillyPOPS sorry, I didn't mean JillyPOOPS, wasn't trying to imply anything!!

rachelxx


----------



## jess p

OMG  - just had my crazy mum on phone - now get this for SPOOOOOOOKY coincidence!

My aunty has just ring her cos her son (my cousin Mike) phoned her to say "Go out & buy the Daily Mail cos your GRANDDAUGHTER is in it" - not me but his ivf daughter who is also called Jessica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How wierd is that?  Not that either of us can find my cousin's daughter in it though!!!  They're up in Cheshire so I'm guessing that it might have been in a Manchester edition?

I'm hoping it's a lucky omen!!!    

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

jess


----------



## keemjay

hi all

jess - good luck with ET this avo - hope it goes smoothly  sending you a truck load of    how bizarre about the newspaper 

looby - not sure exactly what your doing with the smilies and what the problem is? if you can do the reiki spot then all the others should work too, just by clicking on them.....

well i'm feeling like utter $hit today, cold really steamed in last night and hardly slept a wink, tho managed to doze till 10am again. today its dried up a bit but my head feels like its made of wool and i'm half deaf, my eyes hurt and my head and glands ache  have been lazing on sofa all morning watching daytime tv, what a load of twaddle. am in no shape to do printing, dont dare try the loft ladder to get up there as i feel rather dizzy...so just moping about really - i hate being ill - hardly ever happens anymore but the vits just dont seem to have kept this one at bay...what a waste of a day
on the plus side - dh and i had our first counselling session last night (before i started to feel worse luckily) it was good, tho felt like we spent most of the time describing the last few years and how we've ended up here.....we are going again in a couple of weeks after the adoption info evening, and i am having a session by myself next week. liked the lady and i think its going to help alot...

right, back to my tissues

kj x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello gorgeous chaps!
Jess – sending you tons and tons of               for today. Saw your article in the DM, by the way – you and Andrew look lovely and I think it's a smashing picture! 
Big   to all of you – Holly, KJ, Julie, Jilly, Erica, Marsha, Moomin, Kelly, Looby, Jane12, Rachel, Catspyjamas, Shazia, Eva (sorry! Will pm you today) and all the other lovelies... sorry if I've missed anyone out...
I am absolutely stunned. Turns out we had 12 eggs collected (not 11 as previously thought) and 11 have fertilised! Can't believe our luck              The embryologist said that they'll know tomorrow whether to go for day 3 transfer, or go for a day 5 blastocyst transfer instead (which may increase success rates).
I'm completely cock-a-hoop, if a little sore in my nethers.
Love to one and all,
C xxxxxx


----------



## babyfish

Just got back from hosp and scan.  On a positive note I have 3 rather ripe looking follies.   So I look like I'm going to ovulate over the next few days.  On the down side - get this - the doc said she thinks it's too risky and that I should have proteced sex for the next week.  Hmm - just while we're on holiday staying in a beautiful hotel.  GREAT!!! 

Anyway, it's no major breakthrough - follies always look good with me and then ovulation looks like it's happening/happened but the old progesterone levels are usually low.  So I'm having another scan and then a blood test next Monday and if Progesterone still low then she thinks I should go onto injections  Any advice?  If progesterone is improved and acceptable then lower dose of clomid.  So at least a plan is hatching.  But shame we can't go for it in the   department.  Or would you risk it?  

Ho - hum.  Must eat lunch - although empty fridge due to holiday.


----------



## loobylu

Babyfish..im with Julie and id prob go for it too..but it in the hands of fate..if its meant to be and all that...but its your decision sweetie..have a lovely hol whatever u decide,,,,

Catwoman..fab news...11 eggs are ready and waiting...xxx

Keemjay - hope u feel better soon hun xx


----------



## loobylu

Jilly i think its because its Java scripted and thats blocked on my pc...

I can do  etc as i know what the words are to type...


----------



## jess p

Hi Babyfish - go for it!!! Our NHS clinic only had 1 set of triplets in 10 years!! (Don't blame me though if you do get 'em - but I will always buy one off you!!  

Catwoman - FANTASTIC!!! That's bloody marvellous!!! Bet you are dead chuffed!  One of those has just GOT to be the "golden ticket"!!

KJ - Glad the counselling is good - those kind of things are always a bit daunting, just in case you get some mad counsellor!!  So glad the adoption route is taking off for you, hun - you of all people deserve some luck - bet you'll be a fab mum/dad.    

Hi to all you other beauties! Am bit harrassed cos got to have a full bladder & journey to clinic is about 30 mins on a bumpy road - trying to time it to perfection! 

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Melanie

Thanks Jillypops -  Love Melanie


----------



## shazia

everybody,

Catwoman fabulous news about the embies, you are bound to have a few top graders in that little lot. What a star you are, so excited for you.

Jess all the luck in the world today for the et, will be thinking of you xxxx

Jilly POOPS (love that!!) don't know who Sharia is but I'm here!!!!     What do you mean you and dh don't run pub together, does that mean you are never behind the bar at the same time or that he has a different job!!!!! Confused      

Excellent news have just booked room!!!!!!!

STILL no proper af just have no idea what is going on grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Hey Julie, hows it hanging today my lovely?

Erica where are you today, you're very quiet which is SOOOOOO not you. Hope all ok peanut  

Big snogs to everybody else, sorry a bit short and sweet today but in a bit of a rush.

xxx sharz xxx


----------



## keemjay

catwoman - thats amazing news, thats really cheered me up - wot a great result for you              

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

What you on about I AM quiet


----------



## ERIKA

Oh girls not having a good Friday   
Mega computer problems      typed a huge post this morning & just as I put my name &    the system crashed & I lost the lot. Have been unable to get back on for the rest of the day.
About to try again    might have to do it in bits.


----------



## Catwoman

Thank you all for all your enthusiasm – you are truly very special girls! KJ – you look after yourself!  
Jess – I'm there with you in that car, feeling every single bump… sending you tons of         – I'm facing north-east again,in the general direction of Ipswich, and saying a prayer for you! (Even though I'm not remotely religious...)
Babyfish – you know what? I'd go for it. Call me a mad, reckless fool, but I'd go for it. Besides, my hospital were quite happy to do IUI with three follies (the nurse said that in all her years there, they'd never had triplets with IUI, even on a three-follie cycle). If that's the case with IUI, I think it's even less of a risk with BMS. Don't want to make you do something dangerous, but that's what I would do   Lots of luck to you!!
See you all later – have got horrendous wind after all that poking about in my nethers yesterday. I'm amazed none of you can hear me rumbling away... yep, that includes you in Cumbria Jillypops… must be causing earthquakes at least 6.5 on the richter scale  
Bye!!!!!!
Love you all,
C xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Holly - See I have been good today     
Jess - Wow go girl   Will go & get a paper & well done & thanks for fighting our corner. Great to hear that DH is going with you this afternoon  Fingers crossed for et    & you are so right about wearing DF down........gently.
Catwoman - How many     11 out of 12 bloody marvellous. You go & rest up, you've worked really hard. Can't wait to read your news on Monday.
Julie - So glad you're feeling better cyber pal     & I bet that crunchie didn't last too long.
Jilly - Sharia     
Katrinar - Hope the cyst disappears very quickly   
Right not loosing this, screen keeps flickering   

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

is it a national paper...thought it was a local one


----------



## Candy

Wow Cat what a result, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## ERIKA

And again..........................
Perky - Naughty girl      too early!!
Shazia - Great that you've booked your room. I'm having the room inbetween Hoolly & Sharia    
Petal - Sorry to hear that the IVF drugs are making you sick   but remember it WILL be worth it all in the end.
Kj - I've had my cold since Sunday   I just can't get rid so I know how you feel. Get plenty of rest & the counselling sounds like a great success   
Melanie - Not too long to go on the   now, chin up, stay   
Moomin - Great to hear that the new job with allow you time off for treatment   
Right.............................now I'm posting this bit.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

And you last few..............................
Catspyjamas - You are part of a gang now   & will soon learn names & treatments etc. We all feel the same when we first join the thread but it won't be long before you feel like "part of it". Lots of luck with your   
Fishy - 3 follies   but protected sex   like the others I'm afraid I'd go for it, but that's me. Hope you have a great holiday   a week in Cyprus you lucky thing. Relax & take it easy.
Looby - Thanks for the info on the Womens Hospital it's nice to know they offer a support group, but you girls are my support system   Fantastic story about your sister.................you see miracles really do happen. Hope your DH is ready for the weekend   
Rachel - You're not a cheat, silly billy, it doesn't matter how often you post we are one big happy family   I can't post at weekends because I haven't got a computer at home. Julie & I hope to be doing IVF in November so we'll be able to help each other through.
Jane - Enjoy your dads party   & I'm sure your news will be the best present he could have.
Hooooorrrraaaahhhhhh I managed to get it all on     despite flickering screen & the threat of crashing. Where there's a will there's a way.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

ladies have a fab weekend & I'll catch up with you all on Monday.
Special       to Jess & Catwoman thinking of you both & sending bucket loads of   

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu

Im off 2...have a good one!!! Im off to wear DF out...    

LOL xx


----------



## babyfish

YAY - am going to listen to you guys!  

Chances are, given my history of baby-making - that all the follies in the world and the fact that I've been on Clomid before - ain't gonna make 3 babies, 2 babies or even 1 baby!  Not yet - not until they get this progesterone thing licked.  So you're right. I'm going to go for it and have fun!  Thank you.

So excited for Jess and Catwoman.  

Jillyp - thanks for PM - I've done it anyway - wanted to.   Will email you with post details in a min.

Going to miss you all - I do hope I can log in and try and catch up with you all when I'm away.  Will try.
What a nightmare if I can't - I'll have so much reading to do when I get back.

Big   to you all.

Fishy x


----------



## ERIKA

Looby - Happy 
Fishy - Happy   & I don't blame you, I'd go for it too.
Jilly -             

Nearly 5pm hooorrraaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy enjoy your weekend ladies.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

What's your problem...............they are my room mates
     
      
Bye Poops


----------



## Holly C

More good news coming this way!!!

     

H xxx


----------



## Holly C

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38244.0

H xx


----------



## shazia

Poops ur so sweet


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Gang,
I have taken the best part of an hour reading up on the last day or so.....
Well done to Jess,
Lots of     vibes sent to you, look after yourself as your gonna have valuble luggage on board.xx

Erika.
Hello to you, hope your keeping well xx

Shazia,
You still wearing those white pants hun, How late are you ??

Julie.
Hope you start feeling better soon, once the antibiotics kick in. xx

Babyfish.
The girl's are right, go for it   the living daylights out of the ol man, strongly recommended by your FF buddies. Have a good weekend. NUDGE, NUDGE, WINK, WINK   

Jane12.
Twins lucky you hun, Twice as nice not double the trouble. Hope it all goes well. xx

Struthie,
How did scan go. you ok hun. xx


Caroline,
I bet you were closed to tears when you saw that little heart peeping away. sending you lots of love. xx

Catwoman,
Blimey, 11 eggs, Your be like the old lady who lived in a shoe  Seriousley, hope it goes well my lovely long time waiting .xx

Kelly,
Have a good weekend. good luck monday for HSG. Can I ask what it is?   

Katrinar, How you been. xx

Hello to new girls sorry can not remember your names   naughty me.. How my cycle buddie doing. Perky behave love, no testing till after weekend.
Big mousey hug to all the other girls.xx
                                            Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Sair

Hi everyone

My how you like to chat!!!  It's taken me absolutely ages to catch up on the posts, I can't believe how many pages there are in just a day!  Your support really is amazing.

Well today is day 2 so I've got to take the dreaded Clomid.  Actually I was quite lucky when I took it last year as I didn't really have any side effects so just hope I won't develop any this time.  DP has conveniently planned a short walking holiday this weekend with his dad and bro so if I do turn into a demon woman he wont have to suffer it!!!!  Have got first scan booked for next Friday; consultant said to go for day 10 cos my cycles are quite short and typically day 10 is Saturday.  I shouldn't think much will have happened by day 9 will it?

I picked up prescription for IUI drugs yesterday.  Oh my God.....how huge are the Cyclogest!!!!  DP thought it was highly amusing.  The instructions bring tears to your eyes!!!!  I've got to go back to collect the trigger injections.  Do they have to be kept in the fridge?  I'm sure the pharmacist said they'd be in the fridge for me!

What advice can you give me for these two weeks running up to the IUI?  Is there anything I should be eating/doing that will improve my chances of this working?

Jillypops - thanks for your advice.  I'm gonna find it hard giving up my baths but it'll be worth it if I get that    I'm not sure about whether to come to the meet.  When does Kelly need a definite yes by?  I live in Northampton which isn't very far from Buckingham so I wouldn't need to book a room.

Jess - Congrats on your fabulous eggs!  Sorry to sound thick but what treatment are you having? is it like IVF?  Ta for the NUT info.  I told my boss today about my scan times and she was quite excited for me actually so hopefully things will be okay in the time off department.  What age group do you teach?  We are expecting an Ofsted any minute so life is quite stressful.  Was hoping to be on maternity leave by the time it came around!!

Catspyjamas - Wishing you loads of luck on your first cycle.  It's hard to know how to feel isn't it?  Part of me is really excited about starting this treatment at last but part of me doesn't want to get my hopes up too high.

Sorry I haven't done many personals; hopefully I'll get better at this!!!  Thinking of you all and sending you so much     

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## perkypinky

Hi everyone
Sorry I'm so late tonight. Took me four hours just to catch up. 

Holly
Delighted to hear about your ebay triumphs  . Could be better than the lottery...

Jess 
Saw you in the paper. Nothing wrong with the photo, thought it looked lovely.  

Jillypops
Thanks for sweet message and lovely babydust

Marsha Mouse
How's my testing buddy?     for you hon . Are you   yet?

Melanie and Molly, good luck for the rest of the 2ww.    

Shazia
Only two more days to go  

 Erica, Julie, Catspjs, Sair, Babyfish, Struthie, KAtrinar, Kellydallard, catwoman and sorry to anyone I've forgotten. Brain now turned to fudge. Yum.

Lots of love,
Perky


----------



## petal b

morning ladies

oh jilly we all know how you feel  it makes it worse if you find out someone is expecting and not happy about it...

jess-hope all went well yesterday and saw you in the paper...very good 

sorry not been able to catch up yet,but hope you are all well.

well of to see my sil who had her baby the other day,have not been looking forward to it(for very selfish reasons)but today i am looking forward to seeing them how werid is that  maybe its beening on treatment at the moment....god knows
am still down regging at the moment have appointment next wednesday for a scan to see if i can move onto the next stage...

hope you all have a good day

luv petal b


----------



## marsha mouse

Morning Peeps,
Jilly..
Some people don't realise how lucky they are in life. How very selfish of them to be like that in front of you both. Be strong hun. xx

Petel b.
Hope your visit to SIL goes well. xx

Perky,
Woke up this AM very happy, singing to myself. I still can't belive how positive I've been on this 2ww. Been thinking about doing a test, but I know it's too early. How you been anyway. xx

DH is home for the weekend, (his been working stupid hours this week). He is going to finish off the painting in the hall,  I can't reach as I'm only 4ft 10in HEE HEE. Hopefully we can get the flooring tomorrow at some point, put that down then order carpet. We will be so glad when it's all finished. Hopefully we can then get started on the spare room after Xmas. Fingers crossed for a BFP next week. 
Hope all you lovely ladies have a fab weekend. Good luck to all those on 2ww. xx
                    Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## perkypinky

Hello girls

Marsha Mouse
Really pleased you are so positive and being good  . Hope the decorating goes well. I'm chilled out too today .   for your last waiting days 

Petal b
Maybe it's nothing to do with the treatment and just because you're a nice person. Hope visit goes well.

Jillypops
Hope you feel better today sweetie  

Good luck to the other 2wwers    

 LOL Perky


----------



## Sair

Hey, just noticed I've got five bubbles!!!!  Have looked but can't find out what they are all about!!  Sorry if you've answered this question a hundred times before!!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jess p

Hi Girls,

Had a lovely surprise at the clinic yesterday - my embies were given the following grades: 1x grade1  & 2x grade 2!!!!!!  Even saw a blown up photo of them - one def had DH's eyes!   

The grading goes from 1-5 so can't really believe how lucky we are!

The actual ET procedure was a bit tricky though - supposed to have full bladder & mine wasn't full enough!  So hard for cons to see where to put the catheter .  

Slept like a baby last night - think the excitement of last few days has really caught up with me!


DH was ok about the article being in the Mail but was a bit horrified to find a copy in the staff room at work!!  
He says there's NEVER a copy of the Mail in there normally (usually Sun, Financial Times & local paper!).  One of the girls he works with came & had a quiet word to apologise for what she said at our wedding party!!

She kept asking when we were going to start "trying" & if we waited til Christmas her & her DF would be trying at the same time!  (She is a hideous moose   & the thought of her "trying" is too hideous to contemplate!!!!) Think she was hoping we'd both have a little bundle & could "do lunch"!  

I am such a   miaow!!

Also, she told DH that his boss' wife (who is also high up in the company) was going to come & have a "little chat" with him cos they have been through loads of ivf!! 

Poor DH, still, sounds like he got some sympathy!  He took it all very well & agrees with me that IF isn't something to be ashamed of.


Catwoman -  really hope you're ok today - do you know when ET is yet?  It's ok - just feels like an IUI except they put some jelly on your belly & nurse scans externally while they both peer at the screen & say such great things as "Hmmmm... can't see anything"!!!! - found it in the end though!


Jilly - Really sorry you're feeling down...you're usually such a bubbly thing!  It is hard seeing other people reproduce at a rate of knots - especially when they don't appreciate how bloody lucky they are!


Perky - good job you mentioned Ebay! I totally forgot that when I was still drugged up I'd come home & bid for about 10 kids' jigsaws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Better check to see if I won any!  Good job I didn't go on any designer gear pages or could have been v expensive!!


Sarah ... oooo dreaded Ofsted!  I was mega ill for our last one & missed it! Phew!  Must be due for another one soon!  I teach 5&6 year olds at the moment (have taught every year group in primary).  Are you a Secondary teacher?

You'll be fine with the IUI.  Lots of people swear by vits/mins such as zinc, evening primrose, A,C&E & selenium (selenium is in pineapple juice & brazil nuts) & tons of water.  

I took wheatgrass tablets because I am very, very old!!!!! & my FSH level is high (Dr. Holly's   great recommendation!!) & when my follies looked a bit small, Molly suggested L-arginine which I think is an amino acid which helps with protein! (I did geog at school not biology!!!)  Certainly worked for me!

You're supposed to eat a high protein diet - allegedly 80g a day!!! That is a huge amount & I didn't find it humanly possible! 

Hope this helps! 


Hi Marsha - are you really that tiny?  Perhaps you'll have to share Julie's Kylie crown!  Good luck with the decorating - when you've finished, our spare bedroom needs painting!

Hope you all have a fab weekend! DH has v inconveniently arranged to play golf today so I am stuck at home for the 3rd day running!!!! Am going ever so slightly   

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Blimey,

How busy have you all been   didnt log on yesterday as I went to my sisters dor a girly night in,feeling knackered now   not hung over though and I drunk loads,cant remember the list time I drunk that much   

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend !!! I am bricking it about my HSG on Monday,think its cos I dont know what to expect-really hope there isnt a problem  

Jess-well done on your fab embies chick!!!!!!!   

Marsha-HSG is where they insert a speculum and pump you full of clear dye which then shoes up blue on an xray to show if all your tubes etc are clear-I only knew this last week  not looking fprward to it though 

Got to go and do sh*t loads of cleaning and washing

Love all

Kelly x


----------



## jess p

Kelly - good luck for Monday!  Hope everything comes back fine.  I think I had it done as part of lap & dye which was with a general anaesthetic - can't really remember cos was ages ago!

Jess xxx


----------



## shiningstar

Hi everyone hope you are all having a good weekend, I am still packing its a nightmare, then I will need to unpack, never moving again.

The nurse at the hospital gave me the HCG jag and said to   incase there is some follies/eggs there behind the cyst she said you never know.

Jillypops glad you are feeling better.

good luck to those on the   .

Marshamouse I am good hun, feel I am not getting off the starting line, but if I have had the cyst for a while a least they know about it now and can do something about it.  Glad you are feeling positive sending you some   .

Jess P and Catwoman sending yous some   

Welcome to all those you have just joined can't remember you names   .

I wish I could go to the meet, as DH doesn't mind all the TTC and TX he speaks quiet openly about it and he is glad I have met you all   as I am quite deep and don't open up (you would think I was the bloke)  , but a least I have all of you.  Sorry being abit emotional I'll   now.

Love Katrina


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening ladies -

Saturday night and I'm sitting on the sofa, pinned down by a 7 stone dog!  What has my life come to!  I'm afraid to go out and have to come up with excuses for not drinking, and the crowd I was supposed to go out with just wouldn't have taken the old antiobiotics excuse seriously!  And although I'd kill for a Jack Daniels and coke (and a coffee, and a hot bath ...) I'm trying to be so good on the 2WW so I thought the best bet was just to stay in.  So very very sad  

Hope everyone has a better weekend than me, and that the dreaded 2WW is progressing well etc etc.


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Girls,

Jillypops..
Treatment can cause many arguments between us and DH. Big mousey hug.  Men need to get over themselves sometimes, Sorry should not say that about your DH, I'm just p###ed off with mine   

Katrinar..
Good job they found your cyst, do you know how long the waiting list is. I know going private is very pricey hun. Mine cost 2,500 pound ( sorry no pound sign on laptop)

Catspj's..
Good girl for staying in, no hot baths, off the JD's and coffee. It all helps and you feel healthier too. xx

Well now for my moan.... 
DH has been working silly hours these last few weeks, so I'm feeling very lonely . Then to really muck things up we argue  when he is home, as I run the house how I like, then he messes up everything when his home. 
Then to top it off, his gone out to a bloody poker night. I feel like s##t as I've been crying  for most of the day. DH says it's cos I'm pg. But it is still to early to test. That has now driven me insane,  how strange you can be completely normal then BANG it hit you,  I've so lost it.   I'm still positive but can't stop crying. What is happening to me.....
Sorry about my moan girls, just the last few days ARE DOING MY HEAD IN 
        Love The Mouse, xx


----------



## Candy

Hiya peeps, not sure when Molly is back of her hols this weekend maybe ? just wanted to send you some positive vibes and sloppy J kisses

            Hope the break did you both the world of good and that we can look forward to some good news


----------



## perkypinky

Hi girls
Today is my testing day. I did two tests and they're both       
Oh well, at least can half a bath and cappuccino, then go swimming...

DH was kind to me, even though he's a typical bloke and usually doesn' know what to do when I'm crying. We've both got a fortnight off work starting on 10th October. We haven't booked anything as I thought I'd want to go straight into another IUI but we've decided to get a lastminute.com somewhere sunny  . 

Next week is busy too, it's our   and my  so we are going to have some fun. The clinic told me it was better to have three or four IUIs back to back as your body gets some kind of memory for the hormones, but for our sanity and relationship I think we need to get away. Does this sound  

Me, me , me this morning but am feeling a bit cr*p so forgive me for being self indulgent. Will   bounce back and do personals soonish...

Love and thanks for all the support.
Perky


----------



## keemjay

sorry to hear your news perky   its tough eh?
i think you are doing the right thing, keeping sane is sooooo important, THE most important in fact, if you dont keep a level head and keep having a life outside treatment then your heading for the loony bin. good on you for making a good decision. back to back treatments are tough going too.....

well i'm halfway back to  health, have been really unwell the last couple of days, been on the sofa mostly. last night my ear started to really play up and was expecting a rough night and a trip to the walk in centre this morning. but slept ok (thanks to ultra strong painkiler from neighbour) and it seems to have calmed down a bit and tho its blocked and hurts inside, its not throbbing anymore so think i'm on top of it. the plus side of being ill is that i have been glued to x factor, god what an emotional evening i had! anyone else get into it?
unfortunately we have to rotivate half the garden today, have hired the machine etc so am gonna have to lend a hand. will take it easy, really have zilcho energy. its a big job, we have a large garden and have finally decided to take the plunge and do something dramatic with it....eeeekkkk cathyA you wont believe what we are about to do 

laters all, have good sundays 

kj x


----------



## shiningstar

Marshamouse sorry you are feeling crap   for you hun, I am on the NHS, they are quite good though, I will do everything I can using NHS then go private if needs be.

Perky sorry hear your news, I think you are right going on a holiday to relax, just what you will need.

Jilly, just couldn't aford to go just now moving in less than 2 weeks so will be abit skint.

KJ glad you are on the mend.

Catspj's what type of dog do you have?

I am clearing out the hut and going to the skip, what a geat Sunday.

Katrina


----------



## jess p

Jilly - how annoying!!! Poor you - I hate missing sleep - am v v grouchy!!!!

Perky - so sorry it's not a BFP    Really hope you feel better after a break.

KJ - You poor old thing!  Glad you're on the mend - rotavating is bloody hard work (my dad has an allotment & used to help him).

DH is in my bad books at the moment!  I've been stuck at home on my own after ET & was looking forward to having a lovely weekend together - only to discover he was playing golf all day on Sat & this morning phone went at 9 & it was the footy team he has "retired" from this season begging him to play cos they were a player short.  "I can't let them down" was his comment!!!!

Great to know were I lie in his list of priorities!  Oh well - at least he owes me now!!!  

Got to do 2 weeks' lesson planning now & email it to the teacher covering my class - she's getting £150 per day, don't see why she can't do the bloody planning!!

I still feel reallly drugged up - is it the Cyclogyst (can't spell it!) pessaries - I didn't have those with my iuis?  I could sleep for England!


Who else is testing this week?
Good luck & sending tons of     

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

perky-so sorry to hear your news we are all here for you 

hi jess-god cannot believe how much the teacher is getting a day,and then you have to do the 

planning for her,bloody cheek..
poor you with dh not around much,but enjoy the time on your own if you can 

well went to see my sil new baby last night and makes me want one even more she is lovely.god i hope that this ivf works this time,do not think that i could take yet another negative .but trying to be postive and think happy thoughts did dream of babies last night

well got to go will do some more personals later

hope you all have a good day

luv petal b


----------



## smcc

Sorry Perky to hear your news- it feels so crap doesn't it. I think you're right to treat yourself to a holiday- that's waht we're going to do. My doctor said the opposite- he said it was best to have a month or two off between treatments to give your body a rest so it's difficult to know what to believe.

Jess- I've been following your posts with interest as I have decided to do IVF next. It's all sounding very positive so far. Make sure you rest as much as possible.

Marsha- keep feeling positive and no testing early   

I've got my IVF chat on Thurs so feeling quite positive that things are moving forward.
Sarah
x


----------



## Melanie

Hi Perky I was really sorry to hear your news - a holiday sounds like just the right thing to recharge your batteries.

Jess I'm due to test on Wednesday - good luck and also good luck to Marsha Mouse Love Melanie


----------



## shiningstar

Just noticed that the IUI girls meet is my birthday, I wish I could have went it would have been such a nice birthday, to meet all of you and have a weekend away, but needs must.


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon,

Hope your all having a nice weekend

Cant wait to get this flippin HSG done tomorrow afternoon, I am gonna call my clinic in the morning and ask if I can have my 3rd and last IUI this cycle if it shows all is clear tomorrow.Is there any reason why I shouldnt be able to have IUI the same month as my HSG ??

Perky-so sorry its a bfn hunny,I know how you must be feeling right now,thinking of you loads hunny  

Melanie-everything is crossed for weds for you     


Petal-I know its not easy seeing new babies,especially in the family,but one day you will get your dream bubba hunny,no doubt about it!!!

Jess-how you feeling after et  Taking it easy I hope     

Marsh-thinking of you loads babe,really hoping you get a much deserved bfp soon    

Jilly-bloody faulty fire alarm,hope it gets sorted soon!!

Katrina-happy clearing-I will be in the garden soon doing some much needed weeding  

Kj-glad to hear your a little better hunny-take care of yourself   

Cats pj's-wising you loads of luck in your 2ww  

Love to julie,holly,babyfish,sair and all you other lovlies

I will pop on tomorrow tea time after I get back from the hospital

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello all!
Perky - I'm so, so sorry about your bfn. I think you're right about taking a break - we took a two-month break between IUI two and three. I think it's important to go with your instincts and if you feel you need to take time out from ttc, take it. Best of luck, whatever you decide  
Kelly - sending you tons of          for your HSG - you'll be fine. Just take a couple of Nurofen about 1-2 hours beforehand - it really does take the edge of any pain. I doubt if your clinic will recommend IUI on the same month as an HSG - I was told not to 'try' that month. Something to do with the radiation from the X-ray possibly having an effect on your developing egg. But your cons my decide otherwise. Anyway, it'll all be over in about 15 minutes!
Jess - WHOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!               FANTASTIC NEWS ABOUT THE EMBIES!      to your bad-ass DH, though. My DH is exactly the same. He plays five-a-side football every Thursday evening, but had to cry off last week because that was my day for egg collection, and I needed someone with me for 24 hours afterwards. But I could tell he was missing it. At 7pm, he got this wistful look in his eye, and said... 'They'll be walking out on to the pitch now...' and at 8pm, 'I'd be ordering my first pint in the pub now...' Bah! Men. You lie back and take it easy... I am keeping everything crossed for you!
KJ - soooooooooooo sorry you've been feeling cr*p, but pleased your perking up a bit. I'm really intrigued with your plans for the garden, being a frustrated Charlie Dimmock myself (though without the enormous bosoms and mane of red hair).
Everyone else - Catspyjamas (love the name - must get a pair!!       ), Marsha, Holly, Erica, Julie, Sair, Katrinar, Jilly (sounds like you've been pretty up-and-down this weekend, hun - sending you a big   'cos you're lovely and you deserve it), Shazia, Petal (a big   for you too), Babyfish and all the other gorgeous gals.
Things are going well here... had a call from the embryologist yesterday (day 2 after ec), who said that out of my 11 fertilised eggs, one had collapsed, another was badly fragmented... but of the surviving nine, they were a combination of grade 1s and high grade 2s. He thought we could possibly go for a day 5 blastocyst transfer, which apparently has a higher success rate, but would know for certain by today - they'll only do it if there's a high number of high grade embies. Well, he called this morning, and apparently the embies are thriving... so much so that the high grade 2s are now looking more like grade 1s. So it's transfer time on Tuesday! I am totally      
The only problem is that I haven't been feeling too great... sorry if tmi, but I've had rather an upset tum - combination of diarrhoea, griping pains and the most horrendous wind. It feels as though my bowels are getting going again after the ec on Thursday (apparently all the opium they use can have a constipatory effect... and it certainly did!). I spoke to a dr today, and we don't think it's the start of OHSS, but I'm keeping a close eye on things. I actually feel better than I did yesterday - it was very bad yesterday evening and early this morning. Anyway, if it continues, I'll go back to the hospital tomorrow.
I have to go... DH is looking grouchy 'cos he wants to use the computer.
Much love to all of you,
C xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

Kelly good luck for tomorrow hun, you will be fine  .

Catwoman thats great news about the embies, wishing you all the luck in the world for transfer and a BFP    .

Katrina


----------



## petal b

kelly-good luck for tomorrow 

catwoman-hope your feeling better soon,drink lots of water,good luck for blastocyst (heard great things about that that is sch brill news,you have done so well   ),my clinic said that it ups your chances to 50 o/o .that is great news i bet your over the moon..i have got everything crossed for you .hope your feeling better soon..       
luv petal b


----------



## jess p

WOW Catwoman - well done you!

Also, am glad you have the squits cos so do I!!!!!!!!!!  Was getting bit worried but I guess it's probably results of antibiotics & pessaries for me.  I'm ALWAYS ill with anti biotics - try really hard not to take them.

We weren't offered the blasto thingy - guess it's cos we only had 3?  Maybe we should have asked for it? Have a feeling the stats for older women don't show much of an increase in success - might be wrong.

Really hope your ET goes well on Tues - make sure bladder is as full as humanly poss cos it helps them to see where everything is - don't ask me how!!!

Melanie - really hope you get your BFP on Weds - don't forget to let us know!!!

Kelly - will be thinking of you on Monday - good luck, hun.

Sarah - excellent news that you've got an ivf appt - it's not much diff to iui, just more hurdles!  I think it would be far, far worse if I hadn't endured the iuis first.  Good luck!


Bad news from me - had terrible row with DH, spent most of afternoon in tears & then stormed off for walk on the beach & cup of tea at mum's! Am now convinced I've upset the embies & it will now be all over   Am a bit of a hormonal wreck today  .

Have now made up with DH - phew! Doesn't help no  for 5 days & not really had much for several days before ICSI (sorry tmi!) - feeling in need of a cuddle!


Holly - Had crazy hormonal Ebay idea - saw 2 2006 world Cup tickets so persuaded DH to bid £1550 for them with a view to selling them on nearer the time!!!! (Yes, I know it's illegal!) Probably would have ended up going ourselves!  

Unfortunately the auction ended when I'd stormed off so missed out by £50!!! Was actually quite relieved - was going to put it on a credit card   !!!

Hope you're all well - roll on Oct 14th!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Hi Girls

Perky so sorry for your bfn, feel really   for you. Have a good break and get lots of tlc and then jump straight back on when you get back.    

Poops sorry to hear you have had an up and down sort of a weekend, hoping things continue on the up (!).

Catwoman, thats fantabulous news about the embies, how can you wait til Tuesday?? I'm raring to go for you!! 

Jess chin up sweetheart things will get better, a lot of it is probably the hormones and the drugs, and the fact that dh's can be a pain in the  , but hey you just concentrate on keeping those embies safe and sound and tell the rest of the world to just   off!!

Good luck for tomorrow Kells. My hospital gave me anti biotics to take before the hsg and advised painkillers, but don't do what I did and take the anti b's and painkillers and not have any breakfast!! Not a good combo and ended up throwing up in the car on the way there   . They nearly didn't do it cos I had missed an anti biotic but I persuaded them to after throwing up another two times!! So lesson for tomorrow - EAT SOMETHING BEFORE YOU GO!!   

Love to all, had better go and prepare for D Day!!!

Love you

Sharz


----------



## petal b

jilly-you know your body and if it was me i would ask,what harm can it do...good luck

jess-sorry you have had a bad day....take it easy

shazia-poor you with the sickness

sorry alot of you are having a bad day..

just wanted to say that i was not sad about seeing my sil's baby it has made me more postive in a funny way,  i am i know.the drugs are making me go nutty .my dh thinks i should be on them all the time 


thinking of you all tonight   
luv petal b


----------



## perkypinky

Hi girls

Thanks so much for your support about my  
Clinic was a bit abrupt when I phoned. They said they had told me it was very unlikely I'd get pregnant on my first IUI. I don't think they did tell me this, and my DH doesn't remember them saying that either, but we knew the odds aren't that great. We are having DIUI so I feel it is somehow my fault but I can't think of anything I did wrong, except maybe going on the conference. I was very tired and maybe shouldn't have been dragging my suitcase around the country, but you have to get on with your life, don't you? Anyway, we've booked a week in Rhodes so will have a chance to chill  .  

Will also be good to be away from work as I work with kids  . Don't get me wrong, I love it but it can also be a painful reminder. 

And AF   hasn't turned up yet so have turned into the PMT monster from hell      Well that's really nuff me stuff.

Jess, hope you feel better soon hun  
Be nice to yourself. Everyone argues and if that upset embies, we'd all have died out eons ago. You'll be OK sweetie. Walking on the beach sounds lovely.  And remember Perk's rule: ebay and hormones are a bad combo. It'll end in  

Holly, talking of ebay, how are you hun? Sold any more "vintage" recently?

smcc, Sarah, hope IVF chat goes OK. Good luck hun.  

Shazia   hope you feel better my dear. Thanks so much for all the support. Will be thinking of you at work tomorrow. Go for it girl. 

Jillypops, I'm a bolshy missus   so I'd ask why he hasn't put you back on 150 as your follies did so well on it. It's your call. 

Petal b, you are very inspiring. Stay positive and I'm sure your dream will come true.  

Kelly, good luck for your hsg  will be thinking about you. I ate breakfast and I threw it up, so give it some time to go down. TMI? Anyway, I really hope you are third time lucky.   

Catwoman, you embie empress you    , well done and best of luck   .

Keemjay, hope your ear is getting better lovely . Sounded dreadful   . Lawn finished?

Melanie, good luck     for the rest of your  . Here's hoping it's a   .

Marsha Mouse, sorry to let you down my testing buddy. Hope that you have lots of luck    and have fingers crossed for a   for you. Hope you are not too   and are staying  positive 
Marsha, sorry to hear about your DH, my DH is a pain too sometimes. Just found out he is playing squash on our   . Men! 


Catspjs, you've been quiet love. Hope you have had a good weekend staying in and being a good girl...

Big   to everyone.
Have a lovely week.
LOL
Perky


----------



## Catspyjamas

Marsha – sounds like we’re living parallel lives!  I’ve been very tearful today as well and my DH is being anything but dear!  He said he had loads of writing to do today (he’s writing a pilot TV show) but when I came back from the shops (where he was supposed to go) he was playing a computer game. Then he said he was too busy to walk the dog, and when I came back from doing that, he had disappeared to play golf!  So I broke down and sat at the bottom of the stairs, wailing my head off!  The dog kindly licked my tears away, but still, the 2WW is bad enough with contending with DH and his antics.  He made the mistake of saying it was ‘my hormones’ and now we’re not speaking.  Oh joy…  I’m also going down the NHS route for the IUIs anyway.  I had to wait for two years between my GP referral to starting the first IUI.  If these don’t work we’ll beg, borrow or steal to go for IVF privately as the waiting list for IVF is horrific at my hospital and it’s the only one I have to choose from (in N Ireland).

Perky – sorry to hear about your BFN.  I think you’re doing the right thing heading off on holiday.  I’m on the 2WW for my first IUI and am planning a holiday for November, so if we face a few BFN’s along the way I’ll be doing the same.  Hope you have a great time.

Katrina – I have a two-year old Weimaraner and he’s absolutely gorgeous, but a total loony!  I’ll try to attach a pic at some stage once I know my way about better!

Jess and Catwoman – well done on the embies!  I’ll be keeping everything crossed for you – legs included!  DH is so in the bad books!

Kelly – I don’t think you’ll be able to do an IUI the same month as your HSG.  Painkillers are definitely a good idea – and relax!  The doctor performing mine told me that I had an increased risk of conceiving for 3 months afterwards as it clears out any minor blockages in the tubes.  Trouble was I had heavy spotting for the entire month after mine until AF came and DH wasn’t going anywhere near me with that happening (sorry if TMI!) so that was one of our 3 months used up!  Good luck with it, take it easy afterwards and have a nice quiet day if you can.  

To everyone else - sorry I missed you out but its my first attempt at doing personals and I'm so proud of myself to get so far!  

Good luck everyone x


----------



## marsha mouse

Evening gals..
Candy.. Must ask how the little man is, hope you are well too.
Perky..
My cycle buddie, honey I really don't know what to say.. Holiday sounds good, chill for a week, eat and drink what you want babe. My 1st IUI failed, but it still hurts like hell. Have you had AF turn up yet??
Be strong Hun, thinking of you, feel like crying  again now I've read about you, have been a bit teary again this evening. xx

JILLY..
I would just ask him about going straight on 150mls, as they see so many women they can forget little details like that, also if your  gyne is a man.... enough said 

KEEMJAY.
Hope your ear is getting better, I SAID, HOPE YOUR EAR IS GETTING BETTER  I was very tearful yesterday. so then when X Factor was on I completely fell apart, You forget how emotional it all is.... Garden sounds good. We started putting the foundations to the patio down this summer, but now DH is thinking of scrapping that, to start an extention. OMG sometimes I don't know where his head is at. 

JESS,
Glad you made up with DH. I think it's been a weekend of arguing. 2 other friends of mine had row's today, me and DH had one yesterday. Men think of themselves a bit too much especially if they have anything to do with a bloody sports club.......... 

SARAH..
How you doing, good luck for Thursday lovely. xx

MELANIE..
Well how you doing. Will you be testing Wednesday. I'm working Tuesday night, so I won't have 1st morning wee on Wednesday, as I would of been up all night. Thursday is probably the day I will test, ooooh so long to wait 

CATWOMAN..
Oh babe, that's fantastic news, bring it on for Tuesday.You so deserve this. Stick your feet up for 2 weeks after Tuesday. That's such good news, so I take it the doc is quite positive for you both then!!

SHAZIA..
Good luck lovely. xx

 to the others, Erika, Juileangel, catspj's, Sair, Sarah, Kelly. I know there are many more, but brain has gone to mush. 
Love to all.
The Mouse xx


----------



## petal b

perky-i am not always postive but thats the only thing i have got left  so may as well give it a go
really hope you enjoy your hoilday,bet it will do you the world of good 

marsha-  

catpj-hope you don't mind the shorting of you name,sorry you also had a rough day...dh's are sent to try us sometimes.....hoping you have a better day tomorrow

off to bed now so speak to you all tomorrow

luv petal b


----------



## Catspyjamas

Petal - don't mind you shortening my name at all - I've trouble remembering how to spell 'pyjamas' myself each time  

Husbands sent to try us - never a truer word!  Mine has some serious making up to do, and I'm not accepting anything less than dinner, flowers and Next vouchers!

Night night x


----------



## loobylu

Morning lovely people..just a quickie from me as its month end reporting...

Perky - Ive dropped u a note on the other thread..hope ur ok honey (well as you can be) big hugs and lots of love xxx

Hugs to all you other that need it and those that dont too xxx

Picked my surge up on Friday so it looks like im ovulating naturally..which i good news..not for DF though..hes a bit tired this morning   He he

Have a good day all x


----------



## struthie

Just popped on to say good luck to Kelly,hope all goes well xxx


----------



## keemjay

morning all, happy monday 

well what a waste of a weekend, the rotovator was a complete waste of time, clearly not the right tool for the job doh! we are taking up large parts of lawn to make way for flower beds/borders and were under the misguided illusion that the rotovator would churn up the grass. oh no, it just kind of gently tickled the surface and threw a few blades of grass about. was quite funny cos it pulled dh off his feet initially and he went shooting across the garden, towards the neighbours fence, he just mangaged to turn it off as the fence started to bend - i had visions of him crashing thru cartoon like, then thru the next garden and the next, hanging on for dear life behind the machine  anyway the rotovator has now gone back and we will now be hiring a turf cutter next weekend, which is so big it has to be delivered (for a fee) which is a shame as our house backs onto the hire company and we could have walked it round  so very little was acheived in the garden except moving a  small tree and some plants. just as well cos i had all the energy of an asthmatic ant carrying heavy shopping (joke courtesy of black adder- i love that saying and hardly ever get the chance to use it ) still feeling a bit lack lustre today but def getting there - ear still blocked- THANKS FOR ASKING MOUSEY!! I have a full on week ahead, esp as i am now very behind on my printing due to being laid up. have a huge order to do today - and have 2 more customers waiting on their proofs. also have to fit in working and overnight trip to Wales for my Godmothers funeral. def gonna be a busy one...

shazia - will wave to you as i pass woking nuffield later - hope it all goes well today 

kelly - hope it all goes ok today - thinking of you 

perky  at your rude clinic, zero points for their  aftercare services  what is it you do with  kids?

catwoman -    hurrah for your little embies - best of luck tomorrow 

big   for those who had rough weekends - jess, catspj's, jillyplops,mousey and anyone else....what rotters some of your dh's are  the more i hear about others partners the more i think i found the one and only perfect dh in the world  he bought home an indian takeaway on sat night after he'd been to football, and yesterday went out and bought a piece of beef so we had a scrummy roast for dinner, all cooked by him. AND he does ironing AND he washes up AND he cleans the toilet!!! no he's not for sale/hire 

right best get on

 and   to all

kj xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Good morning!

I'm having a Triple J moment...  finding it really hard to keep up too.

Kelly - good luck, hope you get really good news today  

Catwoman - heaps of     for ET!  Rest up babes!

Hi Looby - great news that ov occurred!  Do hope you got busy with it!!  Just can't let an opportunity like that go by!  And that goes for you too Babyfish!  Hope you're ok huns and have a lovely time away.

Jess - Really dissapointed that you had a row yesterday huns - here's a   from me.  It sounds like you've got it sorted now though    Please rest up too!!

KJ - poor old DH with the rotovator - what a joke!  Hopefully you'll get it all sorted next weekend with the right tools.  Hope too you get back to 100% - hate being at half mast and you've got sooo much to do too arrgghhh!

Perky - loves so sorry to hear the news.  It's so gutting isn't it.  I too think it's a great idea to get away and have a break.  Enjoy!!!!

Petal - hope things improve for you too!

Catspj's v v bad DH!  You have every right to be upset.  Sometimes they just don't 'get it' do they!!  Hope  you've helped to show him how his behaviour is not acceptible (or as supernanny says asseptible)!  Maybe you could try the naughty step  

Shazia - hope today goes well!  Look forward to hearing all about it.  I reackon it's going to be better than you thought.. well I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be anyway!!

Morning Erica!  Hope  you're pc is behaving itself today... I'm sure you won't tho!!  We like you like that!!

Molly - not sure if you are back yet or not....  Hope you've been having a lovely lazy time!!  Thinking of you  

Jillky - are you ok now?  I felt really sad reading your post. You're such a bright and happy thing - and it's not nice to hear you're hurting    News like that just doesn't get any easier does it.


Hi Melanie, Katrinar, Moomin, Creaky, Manda, Miss Jules, CR, CK6 and all the other fantastic buddies!

News from me.... we have started to look into shifting back to NZ....!   A good job for DH has come to light and it's definitely worth giving a go so we'll put it out there and leave it to the hands of fate and see what happens.  I'm very mixed about leaving the UK but at least I'll still have you bunch of cyber pals no matter where in the world we are.  Scary to be going back to real life tho and the thought of changing clinics etc is not something that thrills me.   However after almost 5 years I'm starting to miss my family a lot and our old lifestyle.  My neices and nephews, godchildren etc are all there and we've missed such a big part of their lives already.  I also really want to have my life back so in many ways it's the best option for us but that doesn't mean it makes leaving here any easier...  We'll cross that bridge if/when we need to.

Better get this posted before I loose it.

Kisses
H xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun

Hi everyone,
Jilly, I would be very ****** off about that poor service from your clinic.  What kind of outfit is that?  Anyway, good luck with whatever decision you make.

Holly, I have to say that I never regretted moving back to the Southern Hemisphere for lots of reasons, most of them lifestyle.  It will take some adjusting however, and you will of course miss some things about the UK.  Just the same as you miss NZ now.  I think having your family closer will be fabulous.  Good luck, and let us know when you're moving.

Love Jodi


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Just wanted to say a big  for all the good luck wishes for today,Just been to the gym so I am gonna go for a shower ,wake dh up and head off for the hospital,must eat something first though,I have got visions of throwing up now!!!!  

Well where did that weekend go We are not happy bunnies at the mo as there is an unused stadium site at the top of our road and we now have a growing number of gypsies on there and its right next to Olivers school     god dam pikies      and they have all got lovely shiny £££££ cars   Police wont do a thing (sorry if any of you are gypsies   )

Catwoman-fab news on your embies babes,wishing you all the luck in the world for et and your 2ww !!!!

Holly-I cant believe you might be leaving us   only joking,we could never get rid of you    all the best whatever you decide to do!!!

Jilly-I have replied on the other thread but just wanted to say how mad I am for you about the no go IUI,cant even begin to imagine how your feeling,and I can totally understand why you are thinking of IVF,have a good chat with dh and you do what you think is best.thinking of you loads  

KJ-PMSL       We hired a rotivator a few years back at our old house and your story brought back funny memories.lets just say I think the lawn is still v.v.lumpy  

Julie-will you still be polite to us,cos your scary when your angry   only joking hunny,you make sure you have a massive choccie fest when af rears her butt ugly head wont you 

Here is a big massive love for all that need it       

And here is loads of squidgy luck for all the 2ww luvlies                     

Love you all,I will pop back later when I am back from the hospital 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

thanks chick,catch ya all later  

Kelly x


----------



## jess p

Jilly - that's so outrageous!!  Feel bad for moaning myself now   Can't believe you've been treated so badly.  Contact your MP! A revolution is needed!

I don't know how old you are but if you are in your 30s I'd seriously consider calling an ivf clinic - you could always pay for iui (ranges from about £500 - 800 I think).  My ivf clinic wanted me to do a "closely monitored iui" first, so they had a better understanding of my cycle & insides!  Meant having a scan every other day but I felt much more confident with them (still no BFP though!).

It won't do any harm to get the ball rolling & they'll let you stop/start up again at any time.  Took me a while to convince DH though!  Good luck Hun, really sending tons of    

Marsha - I know what you mean about these lovely DHs! Mine had the cheek to say "It's always me,me,me with you"! After I'd been stuck in the house for 5 days on my own while he'd merrily played golf all day & then footy! 

Holly - what a fab idea - "The naughty stair" - think I will paint DH's name on it!!! (Might even make a dunce's hat too!!)  Still, he was v apologetic & I got a lovely cuddle!

Don't blame you for wanting to move back home - I got a teaching job in The Bahamas just before I met DH & was so relieved to find I had to turn it down cos the pay wouldn't cover my student loans!   I would miss my M & D too much (I am a big wuss!).  

Looby good luck with the   Hope the earth moves! 

Shazia - good luck, hun - sending     

KJ -   at DH!  & love your Black Adderism - best tv ever! (Apart from Property Ladder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! back this week folks!!!!)

Those big machines are a nightmare to work - when I used to lifeguard we had to scrub the floors of the changing rooms with a huge industrial scrubber thingy!  I was on the late shift, scrubbing at 11pm, when the machine took off & shot under a changing cubicle door sending it flying off its hinges into the air!  Spent til gone midnight trying to get the bloody thing on! 

Perhaps your gorgeous & fab DH could run a "DH training school" where the rest of ours could learn a thing or two?! 

Molly - really hope you get to read this!!  I wanted to send you a text cos not sure when you are testing but it must be soon - want to wish you all the luck in the whole wide world    bloody vodafone - can receive texts but can't send any  - all day yesterday & again today!

Julie - so glad you're not on reception!  Sorry it's that horrible AF time again    How's DP's extension these days! 

Catwoman - thanks for PM - made me feel a lot more "normal"!  Hope you having lovely day - v   here today so might walk on beach again!


Think I might do some cooking today cos v bored! Found nice recipe for apple strudel with fudge sauce!! Yum! Will probably end up just making the fudge sauce!!

Good luck to everyone else - especially Kelly - hope there's no reappearance of your breakfast!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


Just read Kelly's post! What a lot of smileys - Looby will be dead jealous!
I'm not a pikey but can't vouch for any of the others!!!!  Are their kids going to Olivers school? When my Dad was a head teacher there were only about 100 kids at his school - a load of gypsies turned up with about 30 kids & my dad had to have them in his school - they stole everything in site!!!

At another primary school I worked in, a load turned up & all their older brothers & sisters turned up for lunch!!!!!

Jilly - perhaps you should become a pikey then you can get iui at any hospital you fancy!


----------



## jess p

Sorry for any typos today - not feeling quite awake yet!

Jess xxx


----------



## loobylu

Holly - Dont worry I didnt miss the opportunity of having a natural miracle..DF has gone back to work for a rest he he  ..Good luck with the NZ decision..bit envious in a way as we would love to have the b*lls to do it..

Jilly - What an insensitive bunch of ******!! big hugs sweetie.. im with Julie is there noone you can complain to  ie PALS (think its called that)

Kelly - Good luck today hun..thinking of you...

Julie - Sorry u've got evil AF pains hun..try to think of it as what step closer to your IVF and achieving your dream xxx

Jess P -Ur right..they keep teasing me with all these smilies..isnt fair he he!! And stop with the fudge talk..im meant to be dieting today xxx


----------



## MollyW

Morning everyone,

I'm back after a lovely relaxing week away at the seaside.   Had a great time, but missed you all. 

I'm feeling a little  today - maybe cos the holiday's over, but also cos I've got no pg symptoms at all so thinking it hasn't worked...

Anyway, I've missed SO much that I'm sorry not many personals. 

KJ - sweetie, you sound like you've had a rough week. Hope you're feeling better today.   Sorry to read about your Godmother.   at the rotovator - they really are cr*p - been there and got the t-shirt! Did  at your description of DH carreering into the fence. Your garden plans sound exciting though, are you following the CathyA plan? (BTW, where are you CathyA? Anything happening with you on the tx front?  )

Candy - thanks as always for  vibes.   for you and baby Jacob.

Holly - aargh! We will miss you if you go back to NZ, but you do sound like you're coming round to the idea and I'm happy for you if it's what you want. Great idea to leave it up to fate on the job front and see where it takes you... 

Caroline - great news about the hb - was really hoping for good news when I got back.  

Jess - sorry you had a row with DH. Sure you've not harmed the embies though and glad you've made it up. Tx is all SO stressful that something's gotta give sometime and the escape valve has got to blow!     for you. Thanks for your +ve vibes - I'm not due to test till Friday. Loved your stories about the do-as-you-likies. 

LoobyLu - sorry I didn't see your pm till today and it's too late to give you advice re follie growing. I see that Jess replied to your post though and hope the L-Arginine's done the trick and your follies were okay in the end.

Erica - hope you're okay poppet! 

Catwoman - great news on your embryos - looking GOOD for ET.  

Jillypops -   for you. You are having a rough time at the moment. It is horrible that your clinic are treating you like this too. I'm with Julie - switch clinics if you can!

Julie -  for you too for the pain. Enjoy your reception-free week. 

Good luck Kelly for HSG.  

Shazia - I know you need good luck today too - but can't work out what for - sorry!     for you anyway!

 for anyone with BFNs while I was away - Struthie, Perky, SMCC and anyone I've missed....

    to Marsha, Melanie and Catspyjamas.

Looby Lou - how are you doing? Not long now till you see baby Cherry!  

AussieMeg - special  for you too as you are feeling rough. Hope the pain eases soon. Thinking of you....

   to you all,

Love Molly
x


----------



## jess p

Yippee Molly's back!  Don't give up yet - remember some women are 9months pregnant & reckon they don't know it!! (Not suggesting you are that dumb, of course!!!)

Julie - I'll do the work for £3000 - will put it towards another ivf!   Walls might be a bit wonky though!

KJ - Hope the funeral in Wales is ok - will be thinking of you - is it on Weds? (Not sure why I think that)

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## keemjay

jess funeral is thurs but me, mum and mums friend are driving wed evening  as soon as i finish work and staying at my aunts b+b which is handily just down the road....

YAY welcome back Molly, missed yoooooooooooooooooooooo  sending some happy vibes       

talking of pikeys and seeing as we have a teacher on board, i have a funny story...when i was working at a school a traveller family moved into the area. the little boy was 6 but soooooo backward he came into reception with the 4/5 yr olds. he literally could hardly speak, no proper sentences, knew nothing at all ( except the intricate working of the playground padlock ) at the time i had to do baseline screening (do they still do this jess?) which was when you kinda 'tested' all the children when they started school to see what they knew - colours, basic maths, writing, alphabet knowledge, communication etc. i was doing a maths test with said child and was doing a bit where you showed them a repeat pattern with coloured cubes and pointed out red green red green etc to make sure they got the idea of what a pattern was, then made another and said 'can you tell me what this pattern is?' - it was green and yellow. this dur of a kid says 'cheese and onion'    you should have ssen what his graph looked like when we plotted the results - was like a straight line across the bottom. 

kj x


----------



## jess p

KJ - that's really funny!   & proves my argument I've been having with a colleague that cheese & onion crisps used to be green & yellow not blue!!!!!! Don't do Baseline any more - govt changed it again just for the hell of it!

Come & work in my classroom KJ, would be a giggle! (might be bit damaging for the kids though!)

I really must go & get dressed!!! DH just rang & said "Bet you're on that bloody computer in your dressing gown" !!! I stupidly said "No, I'm having a really good tidy up" DOH!! Now got to go & do it!

Jess xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

poor little - as you likey!  OMG!  That's just too tragic for words KJ!

Jess - you're SUPPOSED to be sitting about in your dressing gown NOT running round having a clean up!  We definitely like the same tele - I'm property ladder mad and have all Sarah's quotes at the ready whenever anyone is doing anything remotely home improvement wise!  Drives DH mad!!  Ooooh and House Dr - de-personalise, de-clutter....!!

Julie - hope you're not personalising and cluttering DP's extension!!  Ooo eerrr!  Fabulous to hear you've got a week off reception!!

Molly - FANTASTIC to have you back and even better to hear you are chilled!  Please don't worry about no symptoms!!  Everything possible is crossed for you    BTW - Shazia starts work today  

Jilly - huns this is no way to be treated.  Completely and utterly ridiculous and soul destroying.  I'm with the others  - find out about elsewhere.  This is so disempowering and you deserve much better  

Well CV has gone... eeek!  Time will tell I guess...  Not going to tell anyone else at the moment.  

I phoned to find out how much it's going to cost to get our fur baby home... £800-£900!!!  Eeeeeekkkk!  We thought it was about £300....  

Slaters
H xxxxxxxxx

PS Big day tomorrow Erica and Catwoman!!


----------



## *looby*

Afternoon All,

Molly - Welcome back - Glad you had a lovely week away   
I would promise to cross everything for friday - But legs might prove a little difficult   
Thanks for asking after us - Baby Cherry is all ready to make her appearance having been engaged for about 2 weeks now - I want her to stay put for just another week so that she isnt classed as premature 
Will make sure Andy Texts you with any news   

KJ - Will be thinking of you on Thursday - I have to drop my big Bruvs at gatwick by 5.30am 
and than have an appt with my cons at 2. Cant promise you i will be awake 
- But you will be in my thoughts   

There are so Many of you on here now - That i wont even attempt to keep up 
Will settle for sending     
to all of you xxxxxx

Lots of Love 
Looby xxx


----------



## keemjay

printing break/late lunch 

holly, yikes what exciting plans! (sorry havent had time to mail) *how much * to get puss home  are they 'avin a larf? suggest you get some more quotes - i seem to remember it wasnt that much more for us to ship the camper over when we were looking into it!!! ok that was by sea but still.....

jillyplops - sorry forgot to acknowledge your news earlier  what on earth are your clinic thinking of, you deserve better, i agree with the others, time to go clinic-shopping...

i watched a class episode of property ladder on sat whilst flicking thru channels on my sickbed. it was 2 sisters in london who bought a fab art deco house and spent 260 K on the rennovations instead of their intended 100k budget  one of them was completely out of control, buying these handmade tiles for the downstairs loo for 3k!! they did build a fab room on the flat roof with a great roof garden but man did they do some stupid stuff  they got the decorating all mixed up with 70's and it was all too overpowering. they were convinced they would make a packet on it but 6 months on and they hadnt sold it....now what a surprise  have you seen the dead ringers take off of sarah beany - v.funny 

back to the grindstone

kj xxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon ladies & first of all     to all those DH/DP's who are being   at the moment. All this puts such alot of strain on your relationship but somehow they can make a bad situation worse. We need more than a naughty step, more of a naughty staircase at the moment I think.
Marsha - Nearly at the end of your   now hun, hang on in there.
Jilly -    are you ok poops? Sounds like you're having a rough old time at the moment. Yep, men are more than frustrating sometimes & no alot of them (mine included) do not understand the importance of this site & having the friends who use it.   can't believe the attitude of your clinic, that is more than poor & hassle you certainly don't need. Like the others said, can you look for another one?
Jess -    for embie grades, fantastic. And sod the housework silly, get lots of rest.
Holly - That's a big decision for you both to make but I wish you all the very best whatever you decide to do   Of course you won't leave us & will still be in touch as much if you do move. Hope fate deals you a good hand &  to get your fur baby home!
TripleJ - Sounds like you had a busy weekend   hope the AF pains aren't too bad but at least you're getting nearer to starting IVF, that's got to be a   point. Hope you get a better quote this time, well it can't be worse can it.
Catwoman - Marvellous grade embies too, go girl. Lots of      for et tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
Perky - Sorry to hear of your BFN   I think the holiday has come at the right time & will do you the world of good. We went to Rhodes in July & it was fab, really loved it.
Kelly -   for HSG today.
Kj - Glad you're feeling better   & hope everything goes as well as it can on Thursday. I'm afraid I too really got into the Xfactor on Saturday   
Petal - Off course IVF WILL work   & good luck for appt on Weds.
Catspjs -  hope you're doing ok.
Sarah -   for IVF chat on Thursday.
Melanie -    for testing Weds.
Molly - Glad you had a great holiday & don't read anything into not having pg symptoms, so many women don't & then get a   Fingers will be crossed for you on Friday, not long now take care.
Shazia - Hope   goes well today.
Looby - Blimey I remember when you got your BFP & can't believe how quickly your pg has gone    you haven't got long left now. Get plenty of rest & can't wait to hear your news.
 to everyone else hope you're having a good Monday.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

I'm here Julie


----------



## keemjay

julie  

if anyones bored theres some funny things in girl and boy chat - you must read/look at coffee beans

hi Erika  hope alls well with you 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Well I am looking forward to tomorrow, I'm excited & nervous     
It's the start of my IVF journey so I'm over the moon about that but I'm unsure about what I'll get out of the appt. It's a group session for an IVF presentation which I'm sure will be informative   but I don't know if you get some private time if you know what I mean. According to my letter you have to attend this presentation first of all then you make an appt & it's at this appt that you have to pay £££ & then get your prescription for your drugs. I'm not sure   if I get a chance to discuss my own treatment plan tomorrow or if I have to wait for the other appt. So I'm feeling a bit confused but will be ok as long as I get THAT appt before my next   If I'm told I've got to wait for a few weeks I won't be a happy  believe me. I've got some questions but don't know when I'll get to ask them.
Isn't it weird how all clinics have their own little ways of doing things   If you don't go to this Tuesday presentation at my place then you can't procede with treatment. 

Erica.xx

Julie - Cyber pal, truffle sounds lovely..................bet you didn't leave any   
Kj - Loved your story   by the way, hope you're not rushing around too much.


----------



## ERIKA

Yeah course you are Julie  hollow legs!!


----------



## ERIKA

Hoping for the other appt next week or the week after   at the lastest.
That would be before my   & gives the mortgage company time to complete their paperwork & transfer the funds into my account. I returned everything last Thursday so hope it goes through asap. 
If that happens then I'd like to think I can start treatment when AF next appears at the very end of October so I would be doing IVF in November with you Julie   I am going to be sssooooooooo disappointed tomorrow if they don't agree with my timescale    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

No hun but I wish it was    
Can't wait for Monday to be over once that is out of the way the rest of the week never seems so bad does it   
Where is   when you want her.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie & all you other lovelies.
I've got a few bits to do before I finish at 5pm so have a great evening & I'll see you all tomorrow.

Erica.xx

Catwoman   - Have a nice sleep hunny...........big day tomorrow


----------



## kellydallard

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!

Just got back from my HSG and boy did it hurt,ended up blubbing on the table   really,really hurt    and its still quite painfull,Mild cramps my ****.

Anyway they couldnt tell me the results today so that sent me wappy,they said I should get a letter with a date for an appointment with my consultant(who I havent seen for 10 months ) So when I got home I called my cons secretarry who said nearest appointments WAIT FOR IT ...............

January/Febuary     I explained that I am currently waiting to do my 3rd and last IUI but it makes no difference,there is absolutely no way I can wait that long to find my results out from today,its just bloody ridiculous and I am ssssoooooo mad right now I could cry   

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

awww kelly how frustrating   dont know about you but i've had quite enough of your clinic  i cant believe they expect you to wait that long to get the results, thats totally out of order, and will do little to help your state of mind, surely they can see that. stamping of feet is called for, as well as turning up on clinic doorstep and being very very insistent. 
 and  hun

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Kj-thanks hunny,im glad its not just me who is mad with my so called clinic !!! I have tried to call them all afternoon but it just goes on to answerphone so I have left a message,will have to wait til tomorrow now   I did try the xray dept and spoke to a lovely lady there who said that long is ridiculous seeing as they will have the results in 5-7 days    Dh is livid too,he has asked me to start looking at private clinics now.

One good thing though,I have just read on my local private fertility clinics website that for egg share you must have a bmi of 35 or under and I am 35.1,so if I keep going to the gym I should be ok for egg share.Which is brill cos that way you only pay for your drugs which will be £550,but I am still gonna check with my gp to see if they could help fund the drug side of it,cheeky I know but hey,its gotta be done

Will update you all tomorrow,going to go and put a hot water bottle on my aching belly now   

Kelly x


----------



## smcc

Hi Kelly,
Sorry to hear your HSG was so painful. Didn't want to say anything before you had it but the first one I had hurt like hell as well and I ended up in tears. Just to warn you- the next AF you get might be more painful as well. Not sure why but mine was awful- ended up getting admitted to A&E with expected Appendecitis!!! It was only after that I mentioned the HSG that the nurse said it could be that. Just wanted to warn you so you can get prepared with some extra strong Nurofen just in case. I have had another HSG since though and that was ok- not painful at all so I gues it varies.
That's just ridiculous that you have to wait so long for the result- I got mine on the day. Surely they can see there and then? You should keep hassling them.

Good luck Catwoman for ET tomorrow. It really does sound positive with all those Grade 1 embies   
Jess- keep resting, the house work can wait.
MArsha and Melanie - good luck for testing   
Erika - hope you get your IVF date soon and **********- looks like we'll all be doing it together.
Sarah
x


----------



## jess p

Kelly - you poor old thing!!! Sounds like torture!  Go private -  you can't possibly wait that long - stupid, stupid people don't they understand?   

Erica - wow! sounds exciting - bit like a holiday time share scheme!  perhaps you'll get 2 weeks in Marbella thrown in for free!

Feeling much better today - went for walk with mum in the village I grew up in, lovely!  Felt bit dizzy/faint today but could be cos I'm holding my breath for the entire 2 ww!!! Doh! 

Looby Lou - great to hear from you, glad everything's going so well - gives us all hope!


Julie - you are so funny with your chocolate addiction! 

Holly - had great idea about the furbaby - why don't you post him?!!   Only joking - but about 6 local cats are still pooing in my front garden EVERY morning - good mind to post it through owner's door!

I love House Doctor but have to tape it & watch when DH has footy training!  I love her - she's so upfront with the divvys she gets each week!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

everyone

Kelly poor you hope you get better soon, not so good about clinic though, I wouldn't be happy either  

Jillypops not so good about your clinic either hun.

Holly good luck what ever you chose to do, I used to work with BA and someone asked me to fly their hampster to Austria and it was going to cost £250 and that was a couple of years ago, although I had to   cause he ment he wanted to take it in his rucksack.  you need a special cage and a pressurised hold to transport the animal and not all planes have that.

Good luck to those on the 2ww.

Love Katrina


----------



## Candy

Hi Guys

Holly lots to take in and think over, if you do go, bagsy arranging the FF trip to NZ    what a crazy cost to get your little one back home    

Molly we missed you, can't read back to reply to your post now as the ladies don't half gossip  or your post Kim eeekkk can't remember what was said brb


----------



## Candy

lol Kim, my DH also irons and cooks, but as for the toilets ... hmmmm I think I will have words tonight, about time he cleaned the bathroom   ... Glad you had a relaxing time Molly, hard not to read everything into symptons and just as much when there are not any, keeping everything crossed     

Jillypops & Julie   

Hope everything goes ok Kelly  

Molly hope you can rearrange your diary to be able to make the meet, I think you said it was a possible ?

Looby Lou, nice to hear from you, can't wait for news.  

Love & hugs to all

Cx


----------



## Melanie

Hi just wanted to say thanks to everone who has asked after me - I am due to test on Wednesday 5th October 2 weeks and 2 days after IUI. I had a 2nd HCG injection 5 days after IUI hence testing 16 post IUI. I have been trying to keep busy and not obsess about every twinge etc   hence not been around much. Feeling very anxious now   and DH has even worked out it is 38 hours until testing   and am hoping AF stays away. Good luck to everyone love Melanie


----------



## shiningstar

Good luck Melanie sending you some     for a BFP hun.


----------



## Melanie

Thanks Katrina love Melanie


----------



## moomin05

Jillypops - Sorry to hear that you won't be doing IUI this month, I really thought we were going be cycle buddies.      Fingers crossed for next month.

I had to email my consultant today to see if I can be accepted this month, emailed him at 7.30am and still have not heard anything back.  I really hope AF does not arrive early or before I have had a response from him.  I really thought AF was coming early over the weekend, had AF pains and tender breasts, but thankfully nothing.  

Fingers crossed I will get a response back from him tomorrow.  

I really want to get going with the IUI this month.


----------



## perkypinky

AF arrived overnight.  
Started piano lessons tonight  . Want to be able to play the baby some lullabies, although I'll probably have a music degree by the time I get pregnant (I am also tone deaf).

Good luck Marsha Mouse and Melanie.    

BTW, how do I get bubbles. Is it this  

Sorry to be so dippy.
Perky


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hope everyone is doing OK tonight?

Kelly – sorry to hear about your awful experience today!  Mine was painful too – when it was over I told the guy that it was the most painful, unpleasant procedure I’d ever been through and he was really surprised as I hadn’t flinched or said anything.  Inside I was screaming ….    I had heavy spotting for the rest of the month until AF came but apparently that’s not the norm – usually just a few days if at all.  I also got my results on the day but did have to go back to my consultant for confirmation of them and also to be referred officially onto the IUI waiting list so our clinics must operate in the same way.  So I understand your frustration and disappointment … look after yourself x

Good luck Catwoman for your ET, hope it goes well.  Make sure you rest up afterwards.  

Julie – where in Belfast did the chocolate truffle thing come from?  Must hunt it down immediately!

Good luck Melanie with your testing.  I’ll be in the same boat next week and it can’t come soon enough!  Hope it goes the very best it can!

Perky – sorry AF came.  I gave you 3 bubbles to make it a bit better x

Today I’m 7 days post basting, another week to go until I test and I’ve been getting cramps that make me convinced the IUI hasn’t worked.  No bleeding or spotting yet but I’m getting despondent.  Told DH, just to prepare him in advance for any bad news, and all he could mutter was about him having to go back and “produce another bloody sample”.  So really, it’s all about him then!  I'm off to London on Thursday with a friend for a conference and I'm a bit worried about AF coming early.  Think I'll pack a few needles and syringes and doses of Puregon just in case it comes as I just want to get stuck back in again straight away!  Not looking forward to it, but we've just decided to go to see Guys & Dolls on our free night.  Not a fan of musicals, but a huge fan of Ewan McGregor so with 3rd row seats it should be good!  Just have to work out if I'm close enough to throw my knickers onto the stage, with me in them preferably!  

Good luck to everyone else on the  , everyone testing etc etc.  Wishing us all heaps and heaps of babydust  

Night everyone xxx


----------



## karenrussell

hello thanks for inviting me to join in your chats. feeling rotten got a cold my dh is getting a hard time just now think its all gettng to me a bit not even had any drugs yet apart from my max strength lemsip.  dont worry i am usually  alot happier than this.  Its nice to have a place to go and chat anyway i will send you all good luck and i will be back when i feel better.  i have red some of the entries but i will have another look. thanks again  
karen


----------



## karenrussell

oh sorry everyone i thought my entry would go on page one so have only red the last entires not looking at the dates 
will hopefully get the hang of this


----------



## marsha mouse

Morning ladies,
DH has taken DD to school today, feeling guilty of not being here last week, bless him.
Spoke to my cons yesterday, asked when I would be able to test, he told me I could do it today (monday). Waited til DH arrived home, busting to go tto the loo at this point, but within 10 mins of getting in all BIL and his nephew turn up to watch footie. So by the time they went home it was getting on for 10pm. Anyway cut a long story short. We got a BFN............  So looks like wew will be joining all the other girl's on ivf now. Funny thing is I still beleive it can still change to a BFP. See you all in a bit got to find lad top power lead before I lose this.
Love The Mouse xx


----------



## keemjay

big hugs mousey  its hard to let go of the dream, i think most people try to wish the result to go the other way, or hope that you'll be one of those people who get a late BFP...its only natural to keep hoping..i'll keep hoping for you just in case 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Marsha,

So sorry its a bfn hunny,atleast we can all be ivf buddies together     hope your ok

Kelly x


----------



## marsha mouse

I was just coming back to do personals, read some of your notes, thanks girls. I will have to come back again later, as It has just hit home, I'm crying all over the laptop and I've got a bad head this morning. I'm going for a snuggle the my little stanley (cat)
A broken Mouse xx


----------



## petal b

oh marsha i am so sorry    we are all here for you


----------



## smcc

Marsha,
Sorry to hear your news   It may have been too early to test- what day was it? You never know until you get AF.
If you're moving onto IVF we can be cycle partners- hoping to start mine next month.
Catwoman- hope your ET went well today.
Sarah
x


----------



## Holly C

Hi Marsha - big big   to you lovely.  I know you were keeping so positive - it is such a blow.  I too am holding on to some hope for you.  

Big   to everyone!

Erica and Catwoman - thinking of you such a lot today.

Julie and KJ - hope you're both feeling much better today.  

Kelly - ouch for yesterday   - and terrible about results!!  This simply is NOT good enough.  Hope you have decided to annoy them continuosly with phone calls until you are satisfied!  Sounds like moving on to another clinic is the only solution you have.

Jilly - hope you're ok today!

Loobylu - you ok huns?  Hope those month ends aren't driving you too crazy!

Candy -   how cool would that be having a FF trip to NZ!!  Sad to hear little J won't be attending on the 19th, but I understand.  Please bring lots of piccies!!

Jess - you're backyard sounds like it's the local cat's public toilets!  Eeek - only one thing for it - you need to get a cat of your own!  

Hello to all the other lovelies!!

My head is still all over the place.  I don't know if I'm coming or going.  I just want some normality................

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

Morning lovelies...

Holly..its not too bad and can always find time for a quick chat with u guys...How are things getting back to normal hun? (if life ever can be that) xx

Good luck erica..thinking of you xx

Kelly..how u feeling today hun?? Having to wait for the results is really crap..could say try to forget about it for a bit hun..but i know thats impossible..big hugs xx

Marsha..what can I say that will make you feel better...lots of love ok xxx

And a big fat hello to all you others....

Had my final scan this month yesterday and yep it looks like im oveulatin naturally (follie collapsed) so lets hope DFs soldiers have marched on in there and done the deed over the weekend..he he...guess its a 2ww for me now xxx


----------



## ERIKA

Holly - If you're looking for normality this thread isn't the place hunny   Hope you're ok & of course your head is spinning you've got so much to think about. Take care.
Catwoman -      for et today, thinking of you.
Kelly -    to your clinic it's a disgrace. You can't possibly be expected to wait that long for your results. Like Julie I got mine the same day. Hope you find a new & better clinic very soon.
Sarah - You can join me & Julie on the IVF rollercoaster   
Jess - 2 wk holiday thrown in................hope so   More importantly hope you're resting & not......NOT doing all that housework.
Melanie -   for testing tomorrow.
Moomin - Hope you hear off your   soon so that treatment can begin.
Perky - Piano lessons how fab   hope you feel better now you have some bubbles.
Catspjs -    Have a fab time at Guys & Dolls & if you're throwing knickers make sure they are orange ones!!
Karen - Hello & welcome to the thread. Hope the cold goes soon   
Julie - Come on   hurry up!! Hope she doesn't spoil your weekend. Bet you can't wait to get going, I know I can't buddy   
Jilly - Where are you    hope you're ok, take it easy, lots of love n   
Marsha - So sorry hunny   it is so very, very hard. You go & have lots of snuggles with Stanley & a few more from DH tonight, you deserve them.
Looby - Great news about ov, fingers crossed that DH's   have done the business. Good luck on the 2ww.
Hello   Shazia (how's w***), Kj, Petal, Fishy, Molly, Candy & everyone else. Must post this before I loose it.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Well I'm excited, nervous & have had to run to the loo on & off all morning (sorry if tmi   ) DF needs a place on the naughty staircase as when we were talking last night & I said something about the time for todays appt he said "oh yes I'd forgotten about that!"    
I'll give him the benefit as he had been travelling for hours & hours from NIreland to Liverpool to Warminster & back up to Birmingham so he was extremely tired.
Finishing work at 1pm appt is at 2pm so today is a small step but one in the right direction     
Hope you all have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Oooohhhhhhhhhhh 1 hour left at work....................2 hours until appt.
Trying to crack on with wages but head elsewhere.
No I'm not excited    well maybe just a tad.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

you're not wrong hun!!
Well I'm going to say      now.
A few things to do before I leave. Tomorrow is mega busy for me so I probably won't be able to catch up until the end of the day   but never mind. I'll try & jump on earlier even if it means leaving personals until Thursday.
Take care everyone, "see" you tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay

all a bit quiet on here today 

Erika thinking of you 

marsha how you doing hun 

catspj's - 1 week down, 1 to go 

catwoman - those bubbas snuggled in yet? cant remember what time you were going...

jess - hope you are still takin it easy

have been a v. brave girl this morning- i popped into my old nanny groups coffee morning, its more of a mums group now as they all have 1 or 2 of their own. i havent seen some of them for ages as i've been avoiding a series of newborns inc twins (born end jan and today is the 1st time i've seen them...) for some reason i decided i should go today and it actually wasnt too bad. i went late, made sure i stayed for only 1 cup of tea, had the obligatory cuddle and left when everybody else started to make a move, all done and dusted in less than an hour. i even ENJOYED the cuddle  my how things change. have to say the twins looked a handful, was happy to hand back   this is a real acheivement for me, the last time i went i came home in tears and vowed never again. i still feel like the odd one out but feel like i can cope better 

back to the printing.....

kj x

ps thanks julie, am feeling better but still not right, ear still blocked and husky sexy voice and still feel like head is full of snot


----------



## jess p

What's the betting I lose this post?

KJ - Well done you!  Def bravery medal for you   I am contemplating going to friends' for Sat afternoon tea (was supposed to be evening meal & bevvies but other friend doesn't want to disrupt twins' bed time) with DH where my ex colleague with the twins will be. 

Not sure if I can face it but will try really hard to copy KJ's example.  But if she says one more bloody time "It will be you next" I shall not be responsible for my actions!!!  

Marsha - sending you a great big cyber    It's so tough isn't it? & half of you tries to shrug it off but then you just collapse in a teary heap - we all know what you're going through, so please come on here & blub when you feel low.

Julie ...    at you & the chocolate fountain - I wanted one for our wedding party but DH told me money had to go towards ivf - how cruel is that?!
I did watch that Class of 76 thing but it kept making me jump & tense all my tummy so not good for my embies!!! Also, didn't understand some bits!!  Looks like it will be good tonight though!

I agree, poor Frankie! What a rat - was always going to end in tears!  Also, isn't Janice scary looking with that hair cut?  She's got too many teeth!!

Erica - really hoping it's all systems go after today - it's not as bad as you might expect - after having iui it's only a little step up in stress (bit bigger step in terms of finance though!!).    

Catwoman - Good luck hun,  can't wait to hear more from you & your embies!    
This 2ww is driving me mad!  Got the urge to clean (most unlike me!), think my nesting gene has finally switched on!  
Have completely convinced myself today that it's not worked.  

Holly - can't wait for the FF party (or Hooly!) in New Zealand!  Don't forget Property Ladder tonight!!

Sazia - how are you? 

Jilly - hope you're ok & are looking at your options.

Would you Adam & Eve it, DH is on the bloody golf course again - all day! Taken a day's holiday to help a mate out on a charity golf day at the hotel where we got married.  Thought at least we'd get a lie in instead of alarm going at 6.30  but no, teeing off at 8am & it's quite a trek.  Bless! 

Love to all,
Jess xxx


----------



## loobylu

Hmmmm i think the line "it'll be your turn next" should be banned too....aaah! Just found out the 4th person in my office is pregnant after trying for a grand total of 3 weeks. Would be rich if i had a £1 for eveyone thats said that to me today. Thankfully she told me outside the office and before everyone knew so i could do my teary and it isnt fair bit in peace...

Well done JK for being strong...

Heres hoping they are right though and it is our turn next  

xx


----------



## loobylu

he he u always manage to make me laugh honey...  

Sounds like a little witch...pull her chair away when shes not looking xx


----------



## Holly C

Love and luck and big snoggy kisses

  

H xxxx


----------



## Holly C

New home this a way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38527.0

H xxx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks Holly....xxx

And Julie...i know its tempting but ive had a flash of guilt..jsut spit in her coffee instead...


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
CK6 Natural BFP!!!
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05

2ww Baby Makers 

       

Melanie 05.10.05
Marsha Mouse 
Molly 09.10.05
Caroline - Catspyjamas 11.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Moomin

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

       

Perky Pinky 
Kia
Sair 
Struthie 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## jess p

Oh $hit - DH has just phoned - his golf day over early & on his way home - I'm not even dressed yet & it's gone 4pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylu

he he just throw urself in the shower..excuse for having no makeup on or being dressed etc..

Have a nice night girlies xx


----------



## shazia

Hey girls,

Jess hope things are going well....sounds like ur taking it easy if ur not dressed by 4pm!!!!!!! Lazy wench  

Good luck Catwoman, desperate for news  

Poops where are you? Are you ok? Miss u  

Erika really hope the meeting went well and u are well informed now and have a plan    

Loobs have replied to you on the other thread, hope ur ok sweets xxx

KJ Are you leaving for the funeral tomorrow? If so hope it goes as well as can be expected  

Hey Julie, hows the temp? Is she still standing?    

Marsha sweet so sorry for the bfn, it sucks     to you.

Hey Perks, hope ur ok xxx

Sorry if I've missed loads of you. Sending love and babydust to you all, here it is...   

WELL I've managed two days back at work, thanks for all your messages btw, very helpful (well most of them!). Ofcourse its nowhere near as bad as I was expecting, although I do feel a bit like the new girl which is a bit strange seeing as I did the job for three years and none of the people who are in the office now were there when I left 15 months ago!! But its a busy office so the time goes really quick and its only for 4 hours and its my last day for this week tomorrow, HURRAH!!!!!!

Am up   creek with my period, no idea what the hell is going on, have been spotting (if you can call it that, its just there if I wipe , sorry sorry tmi!!!) and this has been going on since Thurs, no sign of a proper bleed at all. Have never had anything like this before and its doing my head in! Am sposed to be having my fsh done aswell, but the hospital rightly say that nothing can be done until I have a proper bleed. HENCE MY FRUSTRATION!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for listening  

xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Sorry its a quickie as I am feeling rough,feels like the flu or something    daft question but I felt fine before the HSG yesterday,it couldnt be that could it   

Shazia-sorry your af is messing you around hunny,hope you get sorted very soon !!  

I got in contact with my clinic finally and they said it may be true that I have to wait till Feb even though they will have my file next week possibly even the end of this week,so I begged like a trooper on the phone and she said as soon as they get my file they would call me ,so hopefully I should here something in the next week.We have also booked a place on the intro day at our local private clinic and I have been reading there info and if we were to have IVF ,If we do egg share they pay for all the tx we then pay £550 for drugs and initial tests,but I am gonna go to my gp and see if he can prescribe some frugs,you never know   

I want to ask you all your honest opinion   I have 1 more IUI on the nhs but obviously I might have to wait till new year to have it    should I just cut my loses and go straight to donating eggs then IVF,how much more chance do I have of getting pg with IVF compared to IUI ??


Ok sorry to go on-Just a bit    at the mo!!!!

Thanks for reading    

Kelly x


----------



## babyfish

Hi peeps!  It's me from sunny ole Cyprus!  Having such a fab time.  Weather is scorchio. Took your advice and ignored the docs and have been   like lunatics!  Ha!  

Have tried to catch up on all the news over the last couple of days but realised after about 45 minutes that I could have actually bought the hotel with what it's probably costing!  

Sending love to you all and will check back in a couple of days.

Fishy xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar

Marsha sorry to hear you news   for me hun.

Babyfish glad your having a great time.

Kelly hope you get better soon.

Good luck catwoman for ET.

Erika good luck to you too sweetie.

********** hope AF shows up soon, never come when you want it.  

Jillypopps   

 to everyone

Not much happening here, do you take AF as normal after HCG jab? and do you feel nauseous with it?

Love Katrina


----------



## moomin05

Hi

Feel really        at the moment, we still have not heard from our consultant to see whether or not we can start IUI this month.  I emailed him yesterday and called him today and left message and still nothing.  I have got a bit gut feeling that    is going to show her ugly head tomorrow or even tonight as I have really strong AF pains at the mo.

Sorry no personals today, as I really want to sit here and cry, really thought we would be able to start our IUI this month but it looks like it ain't gonna happen.  DH has told me to calm down, but that is easier for him to say.  

Will keep you posted, DH is going to try and contact him again when he gets home from work.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Sorry just needed to let out a big old scream, but still don't feel any better.  Think I will go and do some housework instead to see if that will take my mind off it.


----------



## shiningstar

moomin sending you a hug   from me sweetie, hope you get to speak to cons.

perkypinky is a BFN this time   to you too hun.


----------



## petal b

moomin-sorry you are feeling down at the moment,consultants are a nightmare to get hold of..don't give up and keep phoning all the time...good luck

kelly-can anyone go to their gp to try and get drugs,never knew you could do that...sounds like a good plan...i phoned my clinic today to see how much my drugs are for this week(gonal f)and for a few days worth are £389 and you may need to take then for two weeks...beans on toast for me...my dh is not happy poor thing

will post again later

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I am going to be an IUI girl this month.  Just had an email from consultant and it is a yes for this month.

I have just had a big old dance around our front room, I am sssssssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooo happy.  Off to pick up my drugs tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## shazia

Hurrah  really pleased for you moomin, was on tenterhooks for you. What a result!!!!


----------



## shiningstar

moonmin glad you can go ahead this month good luck


----------



## moomin05

I am well happy, can't get my head round the house work any more.  Now waiting for DH to get home from work so that i can tell him.  Just called my boss at work to tell her as I have been bugging her all day about not hearing anything.  Think she had ear ache by the time I went home!!!


----------



## petal b

moomin-so glad you got the go ahead,good luck


----------



## Melanie

Hi just wanted to send some hugs to Marsha - I was really sorry to hear your news. Love Melanie


----------



## moomin05

OMG - if it doesn't rain it pours... with all the stress of waiting to hear back from my consultant and finally getting the go ahead tonight.   has also arrived tonight, so will be trying to contact consultant again tomorrow for day 1.  Haven't even picked up my prescription yet.  The little devil has arrived 4 days early.  

Praying now I can have my day 3/4 scan done on Friday and not Saturday as meant to be going on a booze cruise with DH on Saturday, although have told him he will have to go on his own and I will have to show him how to inject me when he gets back.

Ho hum at least we are on our way now.... will have to get up early now in the morning to email him... really excited now but apprehensive.

At least I have FF to keep me sane


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello all you wonderfull lot..
Thank you so much for all of your support. I've been crying all day . This morning my head was so bad, I threw up , Snuggled up with stan  and Ollie , picked DD up from school. My mum picked DD up took her back to spend the afternoon there. DH come home with another take-away. I still have a bad head. No sign of AF .Will probably turn up tomorrow. So this is it, IVF here we come, DH has been left his Auntie's house split between him and 3 sisters. Will have to find out how much it all costs. Also can anyone tell us, Would it be better to have icsi or IVF. We are going to have a break at ttc for a while. Just want to know where we are going....
Sorry not many personals today...
Caroline..
Thanks for PM xx

Good luck looby with natraul 2ww xx

Catwoman, hope things went well today xx

Erika, hope your good too, xx

Keemjay, well done for being a strong girl today, You will be blessed one day. xx

Shazia, Isn't it about time you done a HPT. xx

Kelly, I just had my 2nd failed iui, so we are now moving onto IVF in the next few months.

Moomin,  That's good news honey, Good luck with the jabs. xx

Well that's it girls, hope everyone else is doing okay, off to bed now feel exhausted with all the crying I've done today.
Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Marsha – sorry to hear you news.  Look after yourself and hope you and DH decide on the most appropriate option for you both.  Sorry, don’t know enough about either treatment to be able to advise but I sincerely hope it works out for you xx

Erica – hope the appointment went well!

KJ – well done on surviving the coffee morning! 

Looby – well done on surviving your colleagues news.  Its so difficult to hear things like that, especially when they seem to fall pregnant just by looking at each other!  One of the weddings I went to this summer have just announced they’re expecting a honeymoon baby – managed to express my joy through gritted teeth, I’m embarrassed to admit.  I’ll be happy for them once the news sinks in but it was the last thing I was expecting to hear – just thought I was going to be bored rigid with holiday photos!

Jess – hope you managed to get dressed in time for hubby coming home!  A few years ago I was made redundant and I did the same – stayed in bed or in my (cats) pyjamas watching daytime TV until about half an hour before DH was due home – and then it was a mad dash for respectability!

Sorry you’re feeling rough Kelly.  I did feel yuck for a good few days after mine so it could be related, or it could be just a release of all the stress you’ve been under in the run up to the procedure.  Look after yourself as best you can and take it easy.

Moomim – so glad you’re going ahead with your IUI.  Lets hope its first time lucky (for us both!)

I was at my weekly acupuncture appointment this morning and she told me that my left pulse is ‘slippery’ which apparently can be linked to early pregnancy.  I’ll be really ****** at her if she gets my hopes up and its all for nothing!  I then spent the day with my 4 year and 9 month old nieces – emergency baby-sitting – and am so exhausted I’m contemplating treating myself to a small glass of Pinot Grigio!  Would that be very very wrong, given that I’m on day 8 of my 2WW?

Love to all xx


----------



## keemjay

morning, jut a quickie as off to work

just wanted to send mousey a hug and hope that you feel just a little bit better today - usually a day of howling helps a bit....

shazia - glad work isnt tooooo bad 

moomin - what a palava, these things are sent to try us  funny you having to email your cons...never heard of that before...

kelly - hope you feel better today- i've never had an hsg but somebody else might be able to tell you if theres a risk of getting an infection after one.....

melanie - fingers crossed for you today, hoping its good news 

right best get going....will be back tomoz night so have a good couple of days all of yous. thanks for all your lovely thoughts for tomoz 

kj x


----------



## Catwoman

Hello lovely girls!
All well here - the embies are in and snuggling up (more of that later - I had a bit of a tizz for the 24 hours before et!).
First things first - Erica, hoping so much that yesterday went well          Our clinic was the same - you had to go to the induction before you book an appointment. Looking back, it made perfect sense: at the induction, they gave us a whistle-stop, no-holds-barred talk and video show on what was involved. I think the idea is that they give you a pretty good briefing on what you're letting yourself in for before you start parting with any money. Anyway, wishing you tons of luck and sending you lots of love.
Jess - you stay in that dressing gown, my lovely, and keep those embies warm and relaxed!   Thank you sooooo much for your pm's (will pm you back shortly). It's great to have a cycle buddy a day or two ahead of me to help me know what to expect! Keeping everything crossed for you, too                
Melanie - best of luck for today    
kelly -        your clinic! That is outrageous. I see no reason why you can't phone up and ask the secretary for your results, or ask them to send them to your GP and have them explain them to you instead. A three-month wait is unacceptable and if I were you, I would complain as much as possible and make a complete pain in the bum of myself. 
Marsha - I'm so, so sorry about your bfn   It's rotten. My heart goes out to you.
Holly - Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! You can't go back to New Zealand! Well OK, maybe you can, but only if you carry on with FF!! I bet your head is full of stuff at the moment. It's a huge decision - and then there's the cost to transport your precious fur baby! One of my precious fur babies is lying in front of me on the computer as I type: Niles the cat, my gorgeous mini panther. Only he's not so gorgeous at the moment, because he's just had his breakfast and reeks of chicken biscuits!
Jilly -   I absolutely agree with everyone else here - you need to change clinics. From the stuff you've told us over the last few months, they sound incredibly unprofessional. Thinking of you and sending you loads of      
Everyone else - KJ, Julie, Catspjs, Shazia (Hmmmmm... a bit of spotting... time to get a pee stick out?  ), BabyFish (you go for it, you little sex machine, you!), Moomin, Petal and all the other lovely gals I've forgotten to mention.
Well, as I said earlier, it's been a bit of a rollercoaster over the last day or so. Because I had lots of high quality embies, the hospital recommended going to blastocyst stage, which means transfer on day 5. It has a higher success rate than a day 3 transfer, assuming there are any blasts to transfer, because they're that bit better developed. Of course, the risk is that by the time you reach day 5, they die in the lab and you have none left to transfer. Which is why they only suggest it if you have a reasonable number of embies to start with.
Anyway, all was going brilliantly until I phoned the embryologist on Monday, to see how they were doing. She explained that they were all a little bit slower in developing than they'd like. She went on to say that they were a bit concerned, but not too worried, but that I should turn up for et as arranged, and we'd take it from there. Of course, I worried myself sick all Monday night and Tuesday morning - I was convinced they'd either all die, or were such slow developers that nothing transferred would survive anyway. We got to the hospital at about 3pm, and an embryologist took us aside and said that things were looking better - we had one that had made it to blastocyst, one that was only slightly behind (a morula that was starting to fill up with liquid in its centre) and another three morula that were slightly behind again. She said we still had everything to play for - that even with a blast and the more-developed morula, our chances were something like 55%, so I felt mightily relieved! She also said they hoped that we could freeze the remaining three, but I have to phone up today to see whether they've continued to develop.
We had to hang around for a couple of hours before transfer, as the clinic was very busy and my bladder wasn't entirely full, but by the time transfer went ahead my embies had developed even more - my blast had moved on a stage more in maturity, while my morula had moved on to becoming a blast! I punched the air with joy when they told me, even though I was flat on my back with my legs splayed apart at the time  . Transfer itself was very, very smooth, and I now have an ultrasound piccie of my two wee blasts (two tiny specks of white) sitting in the upper right hand part of my uterus. DH and I were pretty choked up, I can tell you.
So now it's two days of and plenty of rest - I can't wait. And, because I'm not in work and sitting next to the bosom-stapling boss, I can spend more time chatting on here to you guys!!!!!!!!
Lots of love to you all, and thank you all so much for all your support and good wishes over the last few days.
C xxxxxx


----------



## struthie

Morning lovely ladies 

Julie - how are you,has the wicked witch arrived yet?

Kelly - how are you feeling? Sorry I haven't been keeping up! If you can afford to do IVF then I would,it really isn't as bad as you imagine,honestly it isn't.

Melanie - did you test? I did read elsewhere that you aren't going to test until tomorrow,good luck   

Marsha - so sorry to hear your news,its not fair is it,big hugs to you.

Catwoman -    to you too!

KJ - good luck for tomorrow,have a safe journey.

Thats it for now,take care lovelies xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Well I feel pants,feel like I wanna throw up but havent got the energy   but I am never to ill to check on you lovlies.

Marsha-ahh hunny,I wish I could be there to give you a big hug   Regarding IVF/ICSI I think they tend to do ICSI in cases of poor sperm quality   I know thats where they actually inject the sperm into the egg instead of just mixing them like in IVF,I suppose your clinic will tell you whats best for you,whatever decision I will be your buddy   Think we are gonna donate my eggs too,hope your ok hunny,pm me if you want to babes  


Julie-thanks for the advice   will definately pin dh down and talk things through,I think I would be getting the attention I need going private as my clinic at the mo are pants they dont follow anything up eg blood tests and I just get sick of all the knock backs from them all the time,how are you today ?

Ctas pj's- I really hope you accu person was right,I will deck her for you if she has got your hopes up   

Moomin-so glad you are finally getting somewhere hunny   Its horrible just waiting all the time,really hoping this month is yours  

Petal-It wont hurt to go and see your gp about funding for drugs,even if they can prescribe/fund some it takes the pressure off,I do think that all gp's should do the same though then we would all know where we stand,I hate how its all a postcode lottery all the time  

Katrina-I felt sick with my periods after having IUI,so maybe it is down to the hcg  

I am gonna go and make myself some brekkie and make an appointment to see my gp to see if they can help fund drugs if we have private ivf/icsi.

Daft question... can you still donate eggs if you have ICSI

Kelly x


----------



## struthie

Kelly - yes you can still doante if you are having ICSI,makes no difference.

Julie - I'm ok,feeling a bit blue today,don't know why xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Oh thats good then,thanks julie and struthie  

I know its sounds daft but I cant wait to start private treatment,I think I have made my own mind up,just got to convince dh thats what we should do rather than waiting for my stupid **** nhs clinic to pull their socaks up   

Love to all

Kelly x

Struthie-sorry your feeling blus hunny,here is a big hug     to brighten up your day    

Kelly


----------



## Holly C

Hi All  

Great to hear how well everything went Catwoman!  Sounds like you had a real roller coaster of emotions getting to where you did.  Fanatastic that the little monkey's pulled out all tlhe stops right at the end.  I'm really excited for both you and Jess and hoping with everything we're going to get 2 BFP's - it does have a good feeling about it!

KJ - bye lovely one.  So hope you'll be ok tomorrow and please don't be hard on yourself.  We'll all be thinking of you    Also thought you were really brave visiting the coffee morning and feeling good about it.  You must be really pleased with having made so much progress!

Julie - sounds like you'll be relieved when your temp collects her last payslip!  Silly moo that she is  

Erica - looking forward to hearing all about it when you get the chance later  

Marsha - hope today will be a better one for you.

Melanie - good luck huns!

Moomin - brilliant news that you can start afterall!  What a relief and hope you get your prescription sorts itself out too.  

Shazia - any sign yet?  

Babfish - sounds like heaven on  

Struthie - it's horrible isn't it feeling up and down again.  Hope you're ok  

Still don't know where we are at with possibly shifting back to NZ.  Things really are still up in the air.  I'm going even   with it all.  I just wish someone would say - yes go now and it will all be fine or no stay here for another year and it will work out much better...  

Better have some breakfast - afterall it's almost lunchtime!

H xxxx

PS Jess - can you believe those art deco renovators last night??  The house looked amazing but they didn't have any clue about property developing and sooo wasn't surprised that they had shifted in as it hadn't sold!!


----------



## MollyW

for Marsha Mouse - so sorry to hear your news sweetie. Can understand you wanting a break, but needing a plan at the same time. Your c/s will recommend either IVF or ICSI, but as the girls have said ICSI is usually only recommended if the sperm's a bit of a problem.

Melanie -     Good luck to you.

KJ -  for going to the nanny meet. I'm so glad it went well, will be thinking of you tomorrow - safe journey today.  

 for Holly. Hope your head is a bit clearer and that you get a better quote for your fur baby. x

Julie  at the temp! How insensitive of her - she KNOWS your problems after all now, doesn't she (or was that a different temp)?

Jilly - you're awfully quiet....hope you're okay sweetie.  

Struthie - sorry you're feeling blue - when's next scan - Friday?  

Kelly -  to you, hope you're feeling better soon.

Babyfish - great to hear from you - though I'm jealous of your "Scorchio"  Hope you come back with an extra passenger.  

Catspyjamas - sounds most promising on the acupuncture front. My acu picked up a slippery pulse twice when I got pg - in fact, I tested neg one time and it was only cos he seemed pretty insistent that I test again I got the positive. (Sadly m/c later though   ) It's a good sign she can feel it this early....     for you - and take it easy.

Moomin -  excellent news on starting this month!

Shazia - glad work's been okay.  at the  playing games with you though...

Catwoman - fantastic news on the blastocysts.     for you.

Erica - hope it all went okay yesterday.  

Jess - are you not dressed YET    Seriously though, do not feel any pressure to do stuff - ESPECIALLY housework! You are meant to be taking it easy.  

Looby Lou - great to hear from you - hang in there just a little longer baby Cherry.... 

Candy & Jacob    - will reply to your pm in a moment.

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## MollyW

Ah sorry Julie - must have confused you with someone else.  
Just ignore me!
x


----------



## loobylu

Busy busy busy today..sorry peeps xxx

Jilly Ive pm'd you xx

Bigs hugs to you all xx


----------



## loobylu

Ooh ps..guess what another collegue announced she was pregnant today..thats 5 now..great eh..NOT!

Hence me throwing myself into my work...

LOL X


----------



## Holly C

Julie I don't think you're silly at all.  They are just so damn smug about it and it's too hard to watch.  Didn't realise about those two even being preggers.  Soooo not fair!  That Kate has never appeared to be that much into babies/kids so I'm even more surprised and... she's not even been with her new partner that long even if she has just got married      Blimey - we were well into ttc when Amanda Holden was still married to flippin Les Dennis!  That Teri Dwyer on Loose Woman is another one to add to the smug and annoying list too.  Yep - you can tell what kind of mood I'm in this afternoon  

Looby - I'm sorry for you working with 5 women who are pg.  That's so unfair.  You deserve a medal for being the most outstanding person in the workplace in the face of adversity  

Jilly - still thinking of you.  Pleased you're making some headway into options going forward though and hope you can get somewhere with complaining about the lack of services you are experiencing.  If anyone should be ranting - it's you!!  In the absence of Jess and Molly (who found this wonderful news out and also had fantastic success) you can get L-Arginine from Health Food Shops - a good one online who are really efficient are www.greensfoods.co.uk.  They have high quality vits/mins etc.  

Molly - I really hope all is feeling ok for you... any news at all or are you trying not to think and read into it too much?

Catspj's - how are you?  Molly's words earlier were v v encouraging  

Melanie - hope you're ok??

H xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Yeah - I do hope so    It just seems such an incredibly long time off for us and I've been patient for most of this year while other things were on the go and I'm tired of everything....  woe is me  

Thanks Jilly  

Sorry to be such a miserable moo.

H xx


----------



## jess p

Hi to all you green jealous   girlies!!!! Can I join you cos I am v jealous of Cat's pjs "slippery pulse"?!!!

Mine doesn't feel at all "slippery"!!! 

You've done so much chatting that I've got in a muddle with who said what (I have a "slippery brain" does that count? )

ICSI can be used for tough old eggs like mine too - they strip away the outer layers before injecting the   in.

Holly - loved Property Ladder - love seeing how many diff hairstyles Sarah Beeney gets through in one programme!  Got some nasty split ends!!   

I think that mad art deco bird wanted to move in all along! Her DH was a complete idiot! How can you end up that far over budget? - even i would have struggled to spend that much!   The other couple made bit of a killing - bit dodgy doing it on your credit card (& trying to peep through your old neighbour's bedroom window  !)

Marsha - I would go for ivf first cos it's cheaper - only go for ICSI first if sperm is slow/weak &/or FSH is above 10.  If your FSH is low then the first ivf/icsi is often a bit experimental in terms of amount of drugs you have to take - can get OHSS - with me it was easy - had to have top dose cos old & past it! 


Jilly - I took L-Arginine from Holland & Barrett - couldn't find it so asked the girl behind the counter!  I would be careful not to take too much - I only did it for 5 days, cos didn't want the lead folicle to start collapsing.  I'm sure it did the trick for me.  Thanks Molly!  

KJ - hope funeral not too awful, thinking of you.

Talking of women on telly - I came home in my lunch break a few weeks ago & that awful "Loose Women" programme was on with a load of Z-list "celebs" - one of the stupid presenters (don't know her name, not the main woman & not the Nolan sister but the one who tries to be a bit of a controversial ladette) just dropped into the conversation that women doing ivf were all "stupid" & couldn't be bothered to wait for it to happen "naturally"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can you imagine anyone actually believing that?! Will never, ever watch that stupid programme again!!! 

If I hadn't been so busy at the time I'd have rung up & complained! Silly cow! (Her, not me!!)

Did you hear the sad news about Nell McAndrew & her baby? - she had to terminate her pregnancy cos of major health probs for baby - not expected to reach full term.  Really felt for her, 

Shazia - hope you're lovin work!  Could the spotting be a BFP?  Can't remember where abouts you are cycle wise - just as well or you'd think I was a bit odd!! 

Catwoman - Phew! Glad everything worked out in the end - had me a bit on the edge of my seat!!  Keep those embies tucked up, nice & warm - got really good feeling about this one!   

Well, I'm not feeling the teeniest bit preg.  Still, mum came round today to do my hoovering - just in case!  Bless her!  Had to get up "early" cos colleague came round at 10 on her day off!  Work sounds same usual chaos - another teacher in hospital with bad throat & husband of another colleague admitted on Sunday night with stomach problems (basically he eats & drinks too much!!  )


Julie ... "COME AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATE"!!!!!!  Try not to injure too many old dears with your wonky trolley!

Hi Molly - getting nervous about testing yet?  Will be crossing EVERYTHING!    

Love you all! Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

I'm here        
about to type a big post so bear with me.................

Jilly - hurt kness whilst cleaning    yeah right whatever!!

Erica.xx


----------



## marsha mouse

To my friends at FF..
Thank you again for all the messages of support. Today is another v bad day, I did manage to get to supermarket, but the tears were bursting out by the time I was packing the car with shopping. Then cried again, when a friend asked how I was in general (she does not know about ttc) told her I had v bad migraine. DD made me a picture of a single flower, it was one of those moments that I am going to lock away in my heart forever.So I cried again. I know I'm v lucky to have a wonderful DD, we like her to have what she wants if she works and plays hard for it. To give her a baby would be everything to us. 
I'm really grateful to all of you special lot, for making me feel welcome when I first came to the thread. I pray for each and everyone of you to have a special gift one day.You all so deserve it. We will be going onto IVF, but not till we have the money for it, so we are looking at 6-8 months might even be a year away. So if it is okay with you guys can I stay put as I really do enjoy popping into this site knowing there be some banter and laughing going on. Also you all have been so good at mending broken hearts.
Once again I do apologise for no personals. I've got such a nagging head.
Love to all, I hope everyone is doing well with what they are up to...
                            Love The Mouse. xx

P.S We are coming to the meet, just need to find out where and when it is.


----------



## moomin05

Marsha - sending you lots of      

Jillypops - Good luck for 17th, fingers crossed you will be able to do your last IUI next month.

Holly - Hope you are ok?  Can you add me to the list for this month please, as it is all systems go now.

I am now patiently waiting for AF to arrive properly, thought she arrived last night, but this morning nothing, although have bad AF pains.  Been and collected my drugs this afternoon, and it all feels very real now.

Will be back later, need to get the house work done and then off to meet DH at the gym, not planning on working out for long tonight, knackered!


----------



## ERIKA

It's took me an hour to catch up with you lot   
Julie - Sorry I missed you   Enjoy the wonkey trolley, will pm you tomorrow & hope you enjoyed those   marshmellows!
Jilly - Sore knees   from cleaning  oh stop it my sides hurt!! Anyway the 17th isn't far away mate   & then you'll have a plan & know where you're going. Really hope you make the meet but understand the treatment issue. Will answer you pm tomorrow   
Kj -   on coping so well with the coffee morning, you did brilliantly & should feel very proud. Safe journey & I hope tomorrow goes as well as it can   
Jess - Stop it    off course it has worked. Bless your mom looking after you, where would we be without them. Did you use the shower excuse when DH came home?   
Looby - Fingers crossed that the pregnancy syndrome going round your workplace is catching   
Molly -     you didn't mention yourself hunny, how are you & where are you in your cycle now?
Holly - With you on the smug list  they get on my t*ts too!! Lots of   for you, don't feel guilty for not being your usual chirpy self, you've got alot on your plate right now, we all understand & are here for love & support. Take care   
Shazia - Glad w  was better than you expected. Still no AF   don't you think that you should do a test?
Kelly -   in making that big decision.
Fishy - Happy holiday, oh & happy  too!!!
Katrinar - Hi   how are you doing?
Moomin - Great news about being able to do IUI   hope you got drugs sorted today.
Petal - I'll be having beans with you   how expensive is all this.
Marsha -    chin up hunny you can join Julie & me on the IVF journey. ICSI is, I believe, when your partners   isn't best quality. I understand you taking time out, my 3rd & final IUI failed 2nd July & I've done nothing until yesterday. I needed time to get my head & body back to normal. Take as much time as you need & remember we are here when you want us.
Catspj's - Here's hoping your acupuncturist is spot on    
Catwoman - Phhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww what a palava   You had us all sweating there for a bit. Your emotions must have been all over the place sweetheart, what a difficult day. Ah well, it all came good, get plenty of rest    I've got a right good feeling about you & Jess (no pressure   )
Melanie -     for testing today, I think?
Back in a mo............................

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly
                        
Right back at ya!!!!!!!!!!

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05

Think we are all nutters on this web site!!!!!!


----------



## loobylu

Erika..Im hoping that too...if it is i might sell the chairs on ebay he he xx 

Big hugs to u all..sorry i havent been round much but Ive been a busy bee at work..which is a blessing in diguise 

LOL xx

PS stop showing off with ur smilies u lot..sob..just because i cant do it he he


----------



## jess p

Erica - yeah thanks for the pressure!  

"Erica" is on my baby list of names -DH knows nothing about this though & hates the fact that I think Eric Cantona is the sexiest man alive!! (Well when he was still playing & thin - oh, 2nd sexiest, almost forgot DH!  ), so the name might not get approved!

Marsha - feel desperately sorry for you, hun.  You will feel better & ivf is def gonna work for you!  Just got to be patient for a tad longer - will whizz round!  Know what you mean about pressure from a little one - my neice is desperate for me & DH to have a baby - see her looking at my tummy every time I see her since we got married in August - seems to have put the two things together!

Moomin - forgot to say well done for iui! We've had loads of successful iuis on here - it could be you next!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS - Just want it known - I AM NOT A NUTTER!!


----------



## moomin05

Thanks Jess, would be great if it works first time, but not trying to think about it too much.  I am quite a negative person, because then I can never be too disappointed, drives DH mad!


----------



## ERIKA

Thanks for all your good wishes for yesterday   you are a great bunch & I don't know what I'd do without you.................go   probably.
Well my appt went better than I thought yesterday. Like Catwoman   said the presentation was really a whistle stop tour of the whole IVF journey. Starting with blood tests........HIV, Hepatitus FSH levels etc...........then the forms your doctor has to sign..............up-to-date smear etc all of which have to be in place before your next appt otherwise you cannot procede. 
Then the nurse talked about the scans, down regging drugs, injection training, follie scans, injections & s/e, good & bad responses, egg collection, egg transfer the whole shebang   
Having done IUI & having you lot......................I didn't learn much I knew most of it. I'm certainly not a know-it-all but I amazed myself with what I'd learnt from this thread so thanks ladies   
It was group chat so it's at the next appt you can ask personal questions. I really don't blame them for doing a group presentation, there were 6 or 7 couples there & it lasted about 1hr 20mins so to have seen us individually would have taken ages   I wasn't impressed when I first read "group session" because I feel very private about it all but everything was fine. 
We had to sign forms to say that everything had been covered, which it had & that we would pay for treatment. The all inclusive deal sounds good when I see how much the drugs are   & because you don't know how you are going to respond you could need loads. The lady doing the talk had done one of my IUI's so I grabbed her at the end of the session & asked if I could ask a question & she said  I said that bearing in mind we had all those tests done back in Mar/Apr when we started IUI, the doctors form was on file, I'd already had injection training etc was it realistic of me to want/think I could start IVF with my next   & she said Yyyyyyeeeeeeeeessssssssssssss!!! 
She marked my file as "ASAP" & asked when AF was due. I said 2-3 wks so she said no problem & they would try & see me next week or the week after      At that appt you pay & get your prescription having discussed all of your personal points & previous treatments etc. So ladies   is due the last week in October & that should be the start of IVF. Sorry for waffling.................................a tad excited   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Jess
What a great name for list, I'm impressed   Erica's are lovely you know. 
Do we all get to vote, I'll get Holly to start a thread?         
Take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

goodnight ladies.
Hope you all have a good evening.
Julie  & Jilly   I haven't forgotten your pm's but as it's home time I'll have to do them tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

OMG Erica!

Well done you for grabbing poor lady! She probably realised you were a nutter & thought best to treat you first! 

How exciting (or as my DH keeps saying "eggsciting"!! ),

Love Jess xxxxx

PS - not so keen on "Eric" for a boy - will just have to call it Erica & put it in a dress!


----------



## moomin05

Erika - That is fab news really pleased for  both you and your DH.  Roll on your next appointment.  You are allowed to be a tad excited.  I was last night when we got our yes for our IUI.  We have been waiting since May for things to get moving.

Have a good evening


----------



## ERIKA

Jess
I'm far from a nutter but I do my bit for care in the community & make yourself &  Jilly feel like you're not alone        

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Jess - I know!  That woman had him completely wrapped around her little finger!  He had no idea at all and talk about worrying that they were considering doing it as a full time venture.... and as for the other's and their credit card scenario - DH (financial accountant) almost died!  Still it paid off fantastically for them!  You've got the loveliest Mum and DH will be pleased you've got a tidy house today    1 week down...!

Marsha - sounds like a horrible old time and just wish I could magic you some happy vibes to take the pain away.  Don't forget to check out the thread about the meet as all the details are there about the date and where etc. Take good care of yourself and we'll be here whenever you need us.

Erica - I'm dying for your post but lovely you have done all your personals first    Arrgh you've posted while I've been typing.! Yipee to read all the good news!  Have a fab evening hunny!

Jilly - forgot to comment about your sore knees!  Poor old poppet - but I'm with Erica and not convinced...!  So hope you'll be able to make it to the meet... it won't be the same   and still v sad that Julie won't be coming either. Thanks for the bubbles and the lovely words.  I do feel better!

Moomin - trust old AF to be up to tricks!  Arrgghhh!  I know I shouldn't mention it but is there any chance it could be.... a natural implantation bleed......  just a thought and don't want to be one of those irritating people but couldn't help myself... from mentioning.  Wouldn't it be perfect if you didn't need it afterall - sorry enough Holly    Will definitley put you up the list!

Hadn't realised about Nell McAndrew - too cruel for words and she's such a sweetie too.

You'll never believe this afternoon's developments.... DH has a new contract until the end of January starting Monday...!  This works out well as we are going to NZ for my sisters wedding start of Feb.... we can then take it from there...  Just when things look so bleak something happens.  Phew.  Maybe I should apply this to ttc and tx (ha and pigs might fly!!!)

xxx's lovely ones
H


----------



## moomin05

Hi Holly

Unfortunately I think it is defiantely AF, as she is like this most months!  Plus have had all my usual symptoms - mood swings, etc.  Mind you the later she comes the better as I have my first scan on day 3 or 4, and saturday we are off to France for they day on a booze cruise.  (Not that I drink DH makes up for that - he says that I drive him to drink and home again!  Typical man!!!!!)


----------



## jess p

Holly - thought you were going to try ivf in Feb?  Stay a bit longer!!  Do you know which clinic you'll use in NZ?  
Well done to DH - sounds like cause to celebrate!

Hope it all works out for you - which ever side of world you're on!

Jess xxxxx


----------



## loobylu

God u lot can talk..

Just wanted to say Glad yesterday went well for u Erika..u deserve some good fortune 

Cheerio xx


----------



## Holly C

OMG Girls!  6000 bubbles!  That's totally outrageous and sooooo lovely    Thank you, you gorgeous crazy lot!!!

Lovely words too Jilly - special   to you!

Ooooh Jess - sorry I didn't explain very well.  We'll be coming back again after the wedding (Feb not a good time for job hunting and means we'd have two winters in a row - no thanks!) so we'll come back to do ICSI late Feb/March and then commit to stay until September ish time depending on what happens with tx...

Aaaah stink Moomin - oh well onwards and upwards and let's hope with everything we'll see you on the list as a 1st time lucky BFP girl!

H xxxxx


----------



## moomin05

Fingers crossed.

well must as I am going to be late meeting DH at the gym, really can not be a**** to go. but needs must.  Trying to lose more weight before TX starts!!!!!


----------



## jess p

I wonder how many calories I burn up typing a great long post - bet it's thousands!


HURRAH! HOLLY'S STAYING A BIT LONGER!!!!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Wow its been busy here !!

Marsha-big hugs to you hunny,thinking of you loads  here is the link to the meet info   

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37876.0 hope it helps

Erica-thats excellent news on the tx babe,sssooo happy for you,all the luck in the world with it    

Looby-just for you          

Holly- wow how many bubbles,fanbubbletastic !!!!!


Hugs and love to everyone   

Kelly x


----------



## Sair

Hi girlies,

It is soooo hard trying to keep up with you all!!  Haven't had chance to catch up since the weekend and there are hundreds of pages to read!!  I'm now on day 7 so have finished the Clomid.  Didn't really have any side-effects (mind you was only on 25mg) but am now starting to have a few sharp twinges low down on both sides.  Do you know if this is normal?  Can't remember having this when I took 50mg last year.  Am whittling about about all my eggs ripening at the same time!!!!  

Have got my first scan booked for Friday and another on Monday.  As it's my first IUI I'm not sure about the timings of injections, how soon after the IUI happens etc. so playing things by ear a bit.  My boss asked when I am likely to be off next week and had to say don't know yet.  DP's nan died on Sunday so have got funeral on Monday afternoon...even more time off work.  

Jess - glad to hear you are taking things easy and letting those little embies latch on.  Can't believe you had to do all the planning for the supply teacher.  Quite outrageous.  Like you I also teach Year 5 and 6 and the year 5's are taking some settling in!!  They've got the independence and listening skills of year 3's at the mo!

Moomin - great news about your IUI, wishing you loads of luck.

Erica - that's great that you can start your IVF this month.  Thinking of you.

Loads of luck to everyone wherever you are in treatment at the mo.

Take care 

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy

OMG Holly the bubble Hog


----------



## petal b

holly-cannot believe how many you have,here have some more 

sorry have not had the chance to read everything yet.will do later but hope you are all well

had appointment today and after two weeks of down regging,my scan was fine and now can start injecting some more (two a night now) so now onto the next stage. bring on the follies..yippeeeee

speak to you later

luv petal b


----------



## Candy

Kim will be thinking of you tomorrow (((hugs))))


----------



## petal b

thanks to whoever gave me all the bubbles lovely to see


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening ladies - I always seem to be logging on when everyone else is in bed!  I should be too but I'm running round like a headless chicken, trying to get ready for going to London tomorrow.  DH is in distress, wondering who'll be cooking his dinner for the next two night, god love him.

I'm very despondent today, even though the acupuncturist gave me some hope regarding my 'slippery' pulse.  Slippery pulse doesn't sound too healthy!  Nevermind, although I hope she knows what she's talking about, I reckon AF is just round the corner.  Thursday will be 10 days post basting and I've got AF-style cramps and sor-ish breasts.  Think I'll phone the clinic tomorrow to see if they'll give the OK to start another round of IUI if the worst does happen straight away, and will bring a supply of needles and Puregon with me.  Don't know how I'll explain to my friend if AF does come, I'll be so inconsolable even Jack Daniels won't be able to help me!

Anyway, sorry that its all about me this time.  Good luck to everyone whatever stage you're at. Good luck especially to Melanie - testing today/tomorrow if I remember right? and I'll catch up with you all on Sunday.  And hopefully I'll be in a better mood by then!


----------



## Holly C

Hello!!

This bubble thing - it's embarrassing    How on earth did I get all those?  It takes me ages to do 50 let alone 000's?!!  Thank you    

Julie - I'm sure the clinic really won't mind they'll be happy to see you cos it's you!  As for that Loose Woman programme - just have to add a bit more - there is one member of the panel in particular that makes all those IVF comments as apparently she's had all these friends who have had the trauma of failed IVF cycles and then conceived naturally!  Oh yeah cos THAT SOOO HAPPENS ALL THE TIME!  Anyway she believes that it's a waste of time, money and emotion because if you give it long enough everyone will fall pg naturally and it certainly should not be funded by the NHS.  Furthermore on that same prog last week (can you believe I still turn it on occasionally - am I stupid?!!!) there was an announcement read out that woman are opting for IVF rather than BMS because it fits in with their lifestyles a lot easier and they haven't got time to BMS!  So now they think that this is the reason we go through all this - Girls - I'm sure you're all with me on this - it's soooooo much more fun to pop down the clinic than ravishing your DP's isn't it?!!!!

As for Tom and Katie.... wonder how they managed that with his dodgy swimmers...!  Is it just me but is there anyone else out there that can see the longevity in that relationship or am I just way to cynical?!!

Petal - GREAT to hear that you're able to move on to the next stage  

Molly - hope all is ok.  You're being very quiet about you.  Big  

Moomin - hope the gym went well!

Catspj's - don't give up yet!  We hear all the time about those symptoms!  Good though to have a plan for next steps!     

Melanie - we're here for you  

Minow - where have you got to?

Eva - not sure if you're still reading this thread now you've moved onto ARGC - but hope you're ok!!

Kelly - hope you're ok and Marsha too    

KJ - know you won't be reading but you're in all our thoughts  

Hi Sair!

Feeling better today now we have a plan we can carry on.  Means too we can book our flights to NZ for our trip to visit for my sisters wedding - yeeehaaa!

Anyway - better get a move on as still not dressed!!

Have a good Thursday everyone.

H xxxx


----------



## loobylu

Holly - a trip to New Zealand how jealous am i..its meant to be beautiful...

Erika - just read your post in full...thats fab news honey..heres hoping this gives you your dream that you so deserve...

Julie - I dont think the clinic will mind..how could they when its you...AF pains urggghhh but just think of it as being one step closer xxx

I too woke with the news about sickening Tom and Katie (a lovely start to the morning) and I think my response was...I thought she was not going to have s*x until they were married..lying ****!..I immediately got told off by DF and have spent the rest of the morning feeling guilty..I know I should be happy for people but its so unfair..especially when they havent been trying...

Aanyway enough of me going on have a good day all xx

And lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## kellydallard

Oh me god,dragged my fat   to the gym as soon as I had dropped Oli at school and it was rammed,so I turned around and came home thinking I would do a fitness dvd instead,but then realised my mum has still got all my dvds     so I am keeping my gym clothes on and going at 11 cos then I can go for a swim afterwards   and if its busy I will kill everone there with my bare hands just so I can sweat like a   in peace without having to queue in the process.

Wouldnt be so bad but all the people that were in the gym were skeletal anyway    eat god dam it and get of that fu**ing treadmill 

Rant over-how many calories did I burn typing that?

Hows you peeps??

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C

Absolutely Julie!!!  Not only does infertility make you compassionate about others in the same situation but it makes you even more so about others with difficult issues effecting any aspect of their lives.  I would never wish it on anyone but I truly believe I am a better person for having experienced it.

Looby - I'm a Kiwi myself and NZ is indeed a gorgeous country... but I'm a little biased!  Fell about laughing reading  your last post with your reference to Katie  

Oooh Kel - good on you for staying in your gym clothes and getting back there!  I'm an addict of the rebounder (mini tramp).  It's great - 20 min morning and 20 min evening and you can do it your pjs in your living room if ya want!!  Am sure you burned a zillion calories with the last post  

You'll never Adam and Eve it....  just spoke to the sister who is getting married and she said wedding date has come unglued as a problem with the venue so now it's all up in the air...    My life is a soap opera at the moment.  Thank goodness I've got  you lot to keep me smiling!

H xxx


----------



## loobylu

Thanks Holly - Dont feel so bad for saying it now....

I think we should set up a hamburger and fries chain outside all the gyms so all those women get fat  

Hey ho..think im in a bit of a witchy mood today dont know what wrong with me...

I must write 100 times...

I will not be a b*tch
I will not be a b*tch
I will not be a b*tch

Bored now...oh well the thought was there xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Cool Holly,

You just reminded me I have got a moni trampoline in the shed,got it off a car boot for  £5 if the gym is rammed when I go back I will come back and sit on eat while I eat some chocolate cake          

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Morning all   
Julie - At least   will be the start of the next step this time hunny. Can't believe it's time for grandma's yummy cooking already you lucky thing  Will pm you after this post.x
Jilly - Maybe you should try  to avoid hurting your knees next time   
Kj - Thinking of you today, hope it all goes well   
Jess -   hope you're taking it easy.................oh you will be it's not 4pm yet!
Looby - Thanks poppet & we all deserve & WILL get good fortune   
Holly - Fab news about Dh's contract    & sounds like you've got a good plan for the next few months. Have a good day   monster!!
Catspj's - Don't read anything into your symptoms, AF & pg ones are so similar stay   & have a fab knickerless time in London!
Catwoman -   hope you're resting & looking after those precious embies.
Sarah -   for your scan tomorrow.
Petal - Great news that you are moving onto the next stage, how exciting, bring on the follies   
Melanie - Where are you?   We want to hear your news.
Kelly - Enjoy your workout   
Lots of   to Molly, Shazia, Moomin, Marsha, & everyone else. Happy Thursday..............tomorrow is Friday got to be worth a smile!!

Erica.xx

    by the way to that programme & Tom & Katie no  before marriage well how did that happen


----------



## kellydallard

Oeer sorry it was meant to say Mini trampoline   

I just spoke to the nicest lady at the hospital in the xray dept where I had my hsg the other day and explained how stressed I am at having to wait to see my cons until newyear and I also explained how I was mid fertility treatment and I couldnt wait that long and that his secretary didnt help when I called to get an earlier appointment.....anyway the lovely lady has found my file and is going to go in the next hour and take it to my cons secretary,so I am gonna call her and beg for the results  its got to be done,and if the answer is still wait till feb than we are going ptivate,so watch this space, right must go to the gym now  

kelly x


----------



## Holly C

Good luck Kelly and keep us posted!!

H xx


----------



## Holly C

New Home with      to you all!

H xx


----------



## Holly C

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38780.0

H xx


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
CK6 Natural BFP!!!
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05

2ww Baby Makers 

Molly 09.10.05
Caroline - Catspyjamas 11.10.05
Jess S IVF Convert 18.10.05
Catwoman IVF Convert 25.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Moomin

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

     

Perky Pinky 
Kia
Sair 
Struthie 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Jane
Manda W 
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle - 
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
Aliday - IVF
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P  - Going to IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## ERIKA

Holly -   for new thread & list.
Julie - Back in my own office now so I can type in private   
Jilly - Yes I am as funny as you look   laughing at my baby 
Jess & Catwoman -  

Erica.xx


----------



## tomsmummy

Can I join this thread as been posting on oct testing but quite quiet this month so would like to join you girls if thats ok. I am currently on 2ww after 2nd IUI but 1st assisted and going quietly mad .

kelly tried to pm you but didnt work for some reason but suggested if no luck with secretary then go to gp as they will get a copy of your result and I know that secretarys arent allowed to give any results over phone!! Hope its all ok

Hello to everyone else, I look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## shazia

Afternoon all

Welcome tomsmummy, good to have you with us and    for the rest of the 2ww.

Holly     from me too!!

Julie how are you sweetpea, hope af pains are not too bad, remember the choc prescription!!  

Erika so pleased with your news thats brill you can start this soon     to you

Jilly, hey girl how are the knees    hmmmmmm not convinced either!!! Sooo hope you can start iui and come to the meet but am sure its just not possible     will really miss you if ur not there, means will have to put up with Erika alone    !!!!

Jess and catwoman how u both feeling?         

Btw Jess am a little confused as i thought you taught 5 - 6 yrs but now wonder whether its yrs 5 and 6   . DS came home the other day ( he is in reception) and had myself and dh in stitches with the Joe and the button factory song. Do you know it? Its hilair bilair!!!!    

Well work has been fine this week but now no more till Monday so not even gonna think about it!! No progression on af except that whatever I had has now stopped. Have done two hpt's but as af is all over the place have no idea when ov so tests could have been too early or are just bfn's. No idea its just a waiting game as per usual  

High fives to Molly, KJ, Kelly, Perky, Sair, Petal, CK6, Moomin, Marsha, Katrina, Cats pj's and anybody I have been stupid enough to forget.

Sharz
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Hi Tomsmummy & welcome to the mad house!

I am Sooooooooooooooooooooooo Angry! Just wrote a huge post & went to add charter smilies & lost the whole lot!!!!!!!

Can't remember all the stuff I wrote!!

feel bit low today - bit empty rather than tearful - am convinced it's not worked even though I know it's too early 

Erica - you're spot on - not dressed yet! Slept til 11, when rudely awakened by window cleaning banging his ladder against bedroom window - gave me a heart attack!!

Holly - poor sister, what a nightmare, hope she gets somewhere even better! If she leaves it too long you might have to go wearing a lovely pregnancy smock number!! 


I think that Tom Cruise is a bit of a control fresk & his fiancee is naive & a tad dim!  Feel bit sorry for Nicole K - weren't their kids adopted?  Feel sorry for their kids too.

Perhaps they didn't have sex - perhaps they just had ivf instead!!  


Poor old DH, since our liitle appearance in the Mail last week, his boss' wife (who also works for the company) has taken him under her wing & yesterday lunchtime insisted on telling him all the intimate deatail of her 5 ivf attempts!

Felt really sorry for her though, cos although they now have 4 year old , they had an ivf baby after years of trying & she caught an infection in the hospital & died - how terrible is that? Can't imagine how you really get over something like that  

DH almost choked on his M&S sarnie went she went into far too much detail about bleeding etc!!!!!!!  Then he had to look at endless photos of her DD!

Also told him about woman in the Mayfair branch who had a baby at 45 after 8 ivf attempts!!! (He nearly passed out at that point after calculating it would cost us £48k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

I really admire people who can go through it so many times but it does help to be loaded!!!!

Catwoman - hope you too are still in jimjams!  Hope those little embies are clinging like leeches!!       


Julie - lucky you going for home baking - am v v jealous! My mum is fab cook but DH's mum makes this delicious pudding which is like a pavlova but instead of cream it's a delicious creamy lemony sweet filling with raspberries on top! Yummy!  

Am bit suspicious of how she makes it cos have asked for recipe millions of times & she's not given it to me so wondering if lemony stuff is filling from packet mixed with cream?  Don't think I'll ask her that though! 

KJ - thinking of you & DH, hope it all goes ok today & no more funerals for you for a long, long time.  

Molly - hope you ok & not getting too anxious.  Are you having acupuncture?  If so, hope you pulse is as slippery as a buttery eel!! 

Kelly - good luck at the gym - had a letter from mine congratulating me on being such a fab member & inviting me to their "fab members" party!  Bet i am, paid for 6 months & never been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   DH v unimpressed with me!  Had to lie to him & said I've been twice!!! Like that makes up for it!! 

Shazia - no, I teach Year1 (who are 5 & 6 years old) - taught Year 6 before, love them to bits but hate SATs cos waste of bloody time!  

No, I don't know the song but sounds fab!  Will have to let me know where it's from!  i can't sing for toffee but 5 year olds are so fab they tell me I have "lovely singing voice" - yeah right!  i find "Happy Birthday" a real challenge - always go up when everyone else goes down!   Makes me sound like I'm trying to do some bizarre "harmonies"!!!!

Foundation kids are great but they are SO bossy!!!  & are a nightmare to get changed for PE!

Glad your work is bearable - just think of the dosh!


Hi Jilly - hope your knees have recovered!  DH got nasty friction burn on elbow in the summer after a particularly wild  session (sorry tmi!), went round to his mum's where she pointed to his elbow & said "Ooo that looks sore, how did you do that?"!!!!  I nearly spat my cup of tea out!!

Anyway, must get up as nearly 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love to all,

jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Jess - If the window cleaner woke you up  I think it would be HIM that had the heart attack not you   Stay    hunny of course it has worked you're just impatient   
Shazia - Glad w  k has been better than you thought. Not sure what's going on with your af   what a nuisance. As for the meet I think I'll be busy too & won't be able to come & play!!
Julie - Finally got to mail you   hope your pains have eased off.
Tomsmummy - Hello   & welcome to the madhouse. This thread is never quiet, boy these girls can   Wishing you lots of    for the 2ww.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon lovlies,

Well it was lovely when I went back to the gym,only 3 in there so I had a good workout       then had enough time to go for a swim   how good am I ? anyaway I called my cons secretary to ask if she had received my notes today (even though I knew she would have them cos the lovely lady from xray took them for me ) and I yet again explained my situation and I think she got the idea that I will not be messed around    and admitted she cant tell me the results but she would get my cons to look at them and they will be contacting me in about a week so that is much better than 5 month eh? And it might just be in time for me to have basting on my next cycle    thats far too much about me  

Tommysmummy-    how you doing your better off on here,we all come on here whether or not we are on the 2ww,we are lovely but over so slighty cookoo    especially-jilly,julie,holly,erica and Kj but dont tell them I said so   

Kelly x


----------



## jess p

OOOOO Julie - thought you'd put "zipping up some flies" tee hee!!!

Sounds like my kinda office!! 

Window cleaner would have charged me extra if he's seen me    

Really must get up now!!!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Erica!  I really hope you're joking about being too busy to come to the meet!  PLEAASSSEEEE.....

Jess - fab to hear from you as always!  Your posts are such a hoot.  Poor DH and his MS Sarnie lunch with IVF woman.  What a sad sad story.  How heartbreaking to come all that way and loose such a precious angel.  Erica's right - you're just being impatient, it's too early yet hunny.  Keep the faith      As for grazed elbow -    

Hi Tomsmummy!  The other's are right - we're pretty mad around here and I'm sure you'll draw your own conclusions soon enough!

Sharz - good to hear work is ok and fab you're finished for the week.  DS sounds gorgey doing his song even if I have no idea what it's all about    Hope your cycle is doing weirdo things for the right reasons!  I watched test tube babies yesterday (don't ask me why...!) and there was one of those terrible stories about this woman who had gone thru absolute hell and back one way or the other and was waiting to have ET after almost getting OHSS and fell naturally.  Of course ours and your very own Caroline is a lesson in how it can happen so I'm keeping things crossed for you that it's all happening in a good cause but please don't let on to Loose Woman about it if it does  

Jilly - hope you're knees are feeling better!!  What's the update on the clinics etc - really hope you can come to the party too!!!

Julie - not long till logging off time and Grandma's treats.  Wonder what she's got in store for you tonight you lucky munchkin!

Kel - great to hear you're getting somewhere!  Definitely a result and while it's still not perfect it's much much better and just shows it's worth having a rant (smiley not working!!)

Further develoments.... NZ company are very interested in DH but.... the person in the job currently is having second thoughts about whether they will leave as they are supposed to be shifting to the UK and not sure if they want to so they are coming over for a look first before they commit.  This means the position is on hold, which actuallly suits us and gives us time to see how things develop over the coming weeks... whether DH is happy in his new contract, wants to stay in UK, sis and her wedding, tx, etc etc... 

H xxx


----------



## shazia

Erika you are joking right about the meet


----------



## ERIKA

Holly - Sounds like things are working out well at the moment & falling into place a little bit.............about bloody time too. This is just the start poppet you've had the lowest moment & things only get better from here on in & I'm really pleased about that   I asked my mommy if I could come to the party but she's not sure about me playing with Jilly   & Jess   who seem to be very naughty & if Julie went she wouldn't share her sweets!!
Julie - Must confess I read it as "putting up flies"   & wondered what sort of company you worked for. If it's one like that you want to pray to go back on reception   
Jess - Paying him extra   you would have had to pay him compensation sweetie!! Can't believe you read it as flies too   
Kelly - Good girl at the gym & great result getting your results in a week, well done    
Jilly -     sore knees!!! Like I told Nurse Holly I asked my mommy & I don't think I'm allowed to play with you cos you're a naughty girl..................laughing at my Fred.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie   enjoy Grandmas cooking.
Shazia - Thought you didn't want to PUT UP with me      
Poops -   lovin that smilie, how's your carpet burns, sorry   I mean poorly knees.

Erica.xx


----------



## shazia

Erika you nutter if I can put up with poops you'll be a welcome breeze!!!!!!


----------



## shazia

Have blown you up with   to make amends


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello all.
I was taken out last night for a drink up the local pub, by my two very good friends. Just feel so much better today, still a little teary, but feel I can get through another day.  

Moomin..
Good luck with iui BFP on it's way to you. xx

Erika..
Hope your well, bet your over the moon  so many good luck vibes being sent to you Hun                                

Kelly..
Thanks for the meet info, not had time to look yet, will do a bit later.

Jess..
Good luck with finding a name, sooooo exiting. xx

Petel..
Sounds v confusing all this down regging, but glad your on next stage.  xx

Catspj's..
I hope you get BFP, hang on in there Hun. xx

**********,
Hang on... I thought Tom Cruise could not have children of his own, that why 1st wife Mimi Rodgers left him and Nicole adopted, what's he got, that all of us want. I reckon we all should join the cult his in xx

Shazia..
Hope something happens soon Hun, not nice all this waiting for you. xx

Speak soon
Love The mouse xx


----------



## smcc

Hi all,
This is going to be a bit of a me, me, me post as I have soooo many questions. Had my IVF 'chat' today. Well if you can call it a chat- basically the French doctor just talked at me in French and I tried to understand what I could with my school level French and then a Russian nurse tried to translate in VERY bad English. So I came away with even more questions than I had before. The upshot was that I can have IVF if I wanted to (wish I said I did ) and we can start next cycle. 
I asked about the success rates and how many he had treated and I think the answer was probably not many although he wouldn't really commit himself.
I am starting on a drug called Purinova (anyone ever heard of that??) which I have to start taking on Day 20 of this cycle. I assume that is the down regging drug but he didn't understand what I meant by that so I'm not really sure.
Then I have to go in on Cycle Day 2 and have a scan then start taking Puregon. He said he would start me on 200 iu and then up it if needs be. I have to in hospital stay overnight for egg collection which I didn't expect and am not looking forward to at all.
Not sure if I am going to have IVF or ICSI- when do they decide? I think my eggs are a bit 'tough' - no real evidence but just highish FSH so we'll have to see. Jess- you said you had ISCI because of this?
Anyway, I guess I am on my way but really confused and not really hopeful about the level of success here.
.
Jess- keep thinking positively. I have a really good feeling about you. 
Catwoman- well done on getting two great blasts- not that I know what they are actually but it really sounds hopeful.
Erika- good news about your IVF- looks like we'll be doing it together.
Marsha- glad you're feeling a bit better.

I really hope I can at least produce a good number of follies and that they fertilize. He said he would put 3 back if we get that far.
Hope all you other lovely girls are ok.
Sarah
x


----------



## smcc

By the way how do I get Bubbles to Blow/burst I have just noticed I have 5!!!!

Sarah


----------



## ERIKA

Goodnight ladies     have a good evening.
Shazia -    that has cracked me up you daft mare but the   are very much appreciated as I was lagging behind   & getting worried. Sending some back at ya!!
Marsha -    good to hear you are feeling a little better, one day at a time pet & each day gets a little easier..................honest.
Sarah - I get chucked out at 5pm so can't answer your questions now. I will try tomorrow but imagine that some of the others will "jump" on tonight & help you out   Don't worry about IVF, you'll be fine & you, me & ********** will all be learning together.
PoopsPoorlyKnees -   have a lovely night with your ONE customer!!

Nite nite.

Erica.xx


----------



## marsha mouse

Sarah,
Hope you get what we all want. I really hope your ok, It must be tough on you not really knowing what cons was saying, I really wish you well in this journey on the IVF. Take care of your dear self. There is one good thing at least you will rest on day of EC as you will be in hospital. Will you have to stay in over night when they transfere the eggs back.
Love Marsha xx


----------



## moomin05

Hi

Haven't got much time for personals as I have a million and one things to do tonight as my parents are arriving tomorrow before I get home from work!

Well AF arrived today, start taking the Letrozole tablets tomorrow and have my first scan on Monday.  Consultant will also show me and DH how to inject..... really dreading that bit, just seeing them in the fridge makes me cringe!

Excited but apprehensive about it, would be better if I wasn't changing jobs in the middle of the TX. Never mind at least I have you lot to keep me sane.

Well must go, will hopefully be back later once I have sorted things out here at home.


----------



## Melanie

Hi everyone I did a test this morning and amazingly it was a   I was so scared that I had to get DH to wait for the results.
Obviously its early days but we are really thrilled as well as a bit shocked. I wish everyone the best of luck for the future love Melanie


----------



## shazia

Fantastic news melanie, well done to the both of you! Heres a celebratory dance as you can't drink now ha ha!!!

                                     



Shazia xxx


----------



## Sair

Hi all

Should be slaving in the kitchen making tea but chatting to you lot is much more fun.  Sharp twinges seem to have disappeared today just feeling rather bloated.  Could be Clomid or just too many choccie biscuits!!  Was planning on making sure I had a really good diet this month before first IUI...oh well, never mind.  Got first scan tomorrow but I'm hoping things aren't ready just yet cos hospital wont do the treatment over the weekend.  It's only day nine so surely my follies wont be ready just yet.

Have got a bit of a worry about when the clinic do   preparation.  What if they get the samples mixed up!!! Or, what if they have a batch of SuperSwimmers they give you so their success rates look really good!!!!!!!!  Wouldn't be me without something to worry about!!!

Anyway enough of me...

Catspyjamas - keeping my fingers crossed for you that   stays away.  Those symptoms could be early preg signs..lets hope so.

********** - hope you are feeling better and stodged out on all that lovely home baking!

Holly - Hope things get sorted out for your trip to NZ.  I have a friend there and DP has family living there so it's somewhere we'd love to go sometime.  

Kelly - Your posts about the gym made me larf!!  Don't think I would've had the motivation to go back.  Must get myself a DVD so I can do some exercise at home.  Can anyone recommend any good ones?  Hope you get some news soon about your results.

Jess - Hope you are ok.  What a durr...I thought you said you were Year 5/6 teacher not aged 5/6.  If you had my class you'd think there wasn't much difference between them!!  I reckon you might be right about Tom Cruise and the IVF theory!!  There have been so many celebs that seem to have got pregnant really quickly; I'm sure they're going straight for treatment of some sort!!

Sarah - What a nightmare with your IVF appointment.  There are so many fab people here who will answer your questions.  Good luck with your treatment.

Moomin - Good luck with injections, thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned.  Better get in that kitchen!!!!

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair

Melanie!

Just noticed your post.  Excellent news.  Congratulations to you both!       

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05

Melanie


CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP.             

Was this your first cycle?


----------



## Holly C

MELANIE!!! WOW CONGRAULATIOINS HONEY!!  

What sensational news! We've all been wondering how you were and thinking the worst as we hadn't heard from you! Just thrilled that it's worked out for you both!

Take good care and have a safe and healthy 9 months!!

All my love
Holly xxxx


----------



## shiningstar

Melanie

Fantastic news yous must be on  ,   on your   to you both

Jilly whats this about the sore knees?  What you been upto.  he he

Holly glad things seem to be looking up for you.

********** hope AF shows up soon

Good luck to those still on the 2WW and those starting tx soon.

Love Katrina


----------



## marsha mouse

Well done Melanie,
So pleased for you. Look after your self.      
Enjoy the next 8 months girlie.. Much love to you,
The Mouse xx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

i joined your board a few weeks ago and am hoping to be a more regular visitor soon!?

hope you dont mind me posting a question:- our clinic is very busy at the minute and we have had to wait over 5 weeks for our app which is 19th oct. the app is for us start iui using donor sperm however my period will be due on the day of the app and i just wondered if you could offer me some honest advice.opinions on what you think the chances are of us being able to start this cycle?

Im having my cmv blood test tomorrow and ive spoken to a lady at the clinic today who took down mine a dh's characteristics to see if there is any donor matches, is there anything else we need to do, (except hope my af is late?)

many thanks in advance for your help

love
suzi xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy

Just wanted to say congrats on the BFP to Melanie. I have only just joined your thread today and was so nice to see some good news. Thought I had already posted this message but doesnt seem to have worked so am doing agin


----------



## keemjay

OMG WHY do you all chat so much when i'm not here  just caught but now its time for bed and am knacked..
Thanks so much for all your thoughts for today - you are the sweetest girls in the world catch a  each and every one of you. it all went fine, emotional but a lovely send off.....dh and i will prob go down in a few weeks so will call in and see how her husbands getting on....we dont usually drive much to wales but theres an exciting reason, which i'll tell you about tomoz as am going to sleep now tee hee what a tease...

kj xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b

kj-glad it went alright yesterday

melanie-congratulations what wonderful news am so pleased for you


----------



## Holly C

Morning One and All  

MOLLY -         thinking of you today!!!!

KJ - pleased it went well.  Hope you're not too shattered today - especially when you've got news to share you little    .... think I know what it is.....!!!!

Melanie - no doubt you are still on  

Sarah - sorry no answer to your question - we all got carried away with Melanie's news!!   I'm sure it would be something that they would advise you of in advance if you were having ICSI (they would make the decision before the tx) even if it involved drawing diagrams!!  It can't be easier with the language barrier but it does sound like you are getting somewhere.  Hope that the overnight stay won't be too bad!!  Everything else sounds just right!

Moomin - good luck with the injecting!  Really it's not that scary and we all felt the same so it's perfectly normal to be worried!!  You're on the road now - yipeee!

Marsha - lovely that your friends took you out the other night!  I'm sure that made a world of difference to how you were feeling  

Erica - I don't blame your Mother for not wanting you to play with 'those girls'    You do make me  

Jess and Catwoman - how are you both??  

Julie - nasty AF pains abating any news about when you're going into the clinic and how was Grandma's baking?

Sair - hope AF doesn't show her face before the weekend!  We can't have you ready to go when they're not    Don't worry the clinics are required by law to keep detailed information about the samples etc so they get the right ones to the right people.  If you've got a reputable clinic then I'm sure you can rest easy in the knowledge that all will be ok.  Having said that there have been incidences in the past where mistakes have happened, this is why the protocols are so strict now and must be adhered to.  NZ plans will hopefully sort themselves out in the next wee while but have a feeling it's going to be a bit of a palava and I'll still be here for a good while yet!!

Suzi T - it's a tricky one to answer as all clinics have their own protocols going into treatment.  Have you also signed all your forms for Welfare of the Child and had them signed by you GP as well?  This is a HFEA requirement and has to be done before tx starts...

Hi Jilly - hope you're going to have a fab Friday!!

Hello Shazia - anything happening with strange cycle??

Big   to all others not mentioned

Slaters
H xxx


----------



## loobylu

Morning crazy ladeeeze....

Yippee its Friday!!!!!!

Busy busy busy again today but wanted to say congrats to Melanie..KJ glad yesterday went ok...and big hugs and love to the rest of you..

xx


----------



## jess p

Just popped on to say Mum has rung me - apparently Radio 5 Live are currently having debate about ivf!  

Don't get to irrate!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p

I meant "too" irate - 6/10 for spelling!

jess xxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Morning all..
Well DH has gone on his friends stag weekend to Barcelona   I hate it when he goes off.   So it's me and Neenore (DD nick name) this weekend. We are going to see both nannies at some point in the next couple of days. At least I can pretend to be a girl racer in his car which is only a golf, but a lot better than mine    Don't worry will only drive mad when DD is NOT in car  You can tell the ol mouse is starting to get back into it again. 
Hope all you mad girlie whirlies are doing OK. Will be back later, as I need to sort car insurance out, that's what I got on laptop for, but the little FF icon caught my eye .  Must go see ya soon
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## MollyW

Congratulations Melanie. Great news - happy and healthy nine months...
        

Love Molly
x


----------



## marsha mouse

Jilly,
Thanks for PM, 
Love to you,
The Mouse xx


----------



## MollyW

for me, I'm afraid. This was our 7th IUI and it doesn't get any easier.... 

Love Molly
x


----------



## Melanie

Thanks everyone for your good wishes you are so kind  

Moomin05 - yes this was my first IUI cycle a case of beginners luck I think.  

Good luck to everyone I'll be keeping my eye on you all. Love Melanie


----------



## Candy

Molly I am heartbroken for you, I really am    

I think I know too Kim, so exciting, we will need pics asap !


----------



## ERIKA

Molly
   I'm so very sorry to hear your news. You're right it doesn't get any easier & I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain but I know there isn't so I'll just send you lots of love &   & remember we are here whenever you want us.
I think you are one hell of an amazing lady to do 7 IUI's, that is incredibly hard. Get lots of cuddles from DH tonight & maybe a bit of pampering over the weekend if you feel up to it.
Take care sweetheart.

Erica.xx


----------



## smcc

Melanie, Congrats on the BFP    First time as well- you lucky thing. No more of those horrible injections or drugs. I'm sure you and DH are just over the moon!!
Molly- sorry to hear about your news   I'm not sure how you have had the strength to do 7 IUIs- I felt really despondant after just 3. I really wish you all the best for whatever you decide to do next.

DH wasn't too happy about going straight into IVF- he said he thought i was just having a chat about it!! It turns out that the egg collection etc will probably clash with when his dad is here visiting which will be a bit awkward but I can't help that. If we don't do it this month then we will have to wait til the New Year and I'm not sure I can wait that long to get started. I'm 36 next week so feel as though time is running out!!
Hope you all have a good Friday. Off to get my hair cut then out for a meal with friends.
Sarah
x


----------



## ERIKA

Melanie
                 
You must be thrilled. Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months & beyond.

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

Molly - sending a huge cyber    Wish I could do something to make it better, feel so sad for you & DH. 



Melanie - congratulations!  Some people do get lucky on their 1st go (obviously!) - hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months.

Erica - you are a cheeky  !



I tuned into Radio 5 Live's discussion about whether or not to pay donors for sperm/eggs.

Some stupid bint rang up & said "No, I'm sure a woman's employers wouldn't mind if she popped out to donate a few eggs in her lunch break"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Can you believe that a woman actually thought that's what happens?!!  I was so shocked! I rang up & the girl on the BBC's phone said "Yeah, what a prat!" - made me feel much better!!!

Something else horrible has happened this morning too - got a letter addressed to a Mrs Sarah Thompson but at my address - opened it & inside was a NHS maternity card to entitle Mrs Thompson to free prescriptions as she is now pregnant!  I felt really jealous! 

No idea who she is but she's certainly not moving in with us if she's pregnant!!!

Got a migraine starting so won't be on here too much today - too much yesterday is probably why head is splitting today! Run out of Migraleve cos left them in my drawer at work!  



KJ - I have no idea why you might be going to Wales again! Possibly for a gig, possibly something to do with adoption or possibly for some lovely roast lamb & mint sauce?!!!! 


Poor old DH - after being grilled by boss' wife about ivf yesterday, as he was leaving work the old bloke on their reception/security desk stopped him & said "Saw you in the Mail"!!!  DH made a joke about "15 mins of fame" & old boy was lovely about it all, as he was leaving he said to DH  "Keep practising, son, keep practising"!!!!!!

I think I owe DH big time!!! Still, it's given us a few giggles!

Sarah (in Russia) - how confusing!  My French is reasonable (I did 'A' Level but failed!! Too busy partying & loving!!!) - but when DH & I went on hol there we lost his wallet & went to the local police station to report it.  
They didn't speak English so I did my best to tell them in French that his wallet had been "stolen" - unfortunately I just got v blank looks & raised eyebrows.  No luck, wallet gone for good.   

When we got home I told our friend Lisa who has a French degree - apparently what I'd said was "His wallet has flown away"!!!! Doh! Easy mistake!  

At least you have started on the ivf route - don't worry about ICSI or ivf at this stage - we had ICSI because of high FSH & DH's swimmers are sluggish & we couldn't afford to do both.  Good luck!!

I'm having my hair done today too - first time since wedding - it looks a right mess!!

Sair - good luck with your lovely class - in a strange perverse sort of way I've missed mine this week - luckily the supply teacher in for me is old, fat & smelly!!!!   So hopefully they've missed me too!!!  

Jilly - don't pick your scabby knees!!!   Hope you're ok - you've been a bit quieter than usual.

Erica - behave yourself & don't spread fibs to the newbies! 

Catwoman - how are you?  Hope you & your little brood are doing ok!


Love to all the newbies too,
Love Jessxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Nothing to report from me,sort of feel a bit in limbo till I get my results so suppose I will just have to have "normal sex" this month,ho hum    

Melanie-fab news,firdt time lucky lady        bet your over the moon  

Molly-so sorry its a bfn hunny,we were all wondering where you had got to,sending you a big hug   your a very strong person to have had 7 goes,really hope your ok??

Sarah-cor blimey I have problems following instructions/details in english,mines not a language barrier irs a blonde barrier     Really hope it all goes well and I would be the same as you wanting to start now,sod waiting till new year  


Jess-hope your migrane isnt too bad,I couldnt face listening to the radio,but my sil called me from wales saying "quick put city hospital on,theres a couple with the same probs as you having the same treatment" so off I plod to watch it and I felt like calling her back and saying a)I am not the only person going through IF-so are you gonna ring everyone else and tell them to tune in too b) we are NOT having the same tx as them    c)dont act like you care when I know you dont    rant over 

Marsha-glad to hear your a bit better  make sure you pamper yourself and have a lovely weekend with dd,get the credit card out and go spending  


Looby-busy I reckon your fibbing ,I bet your a car park attendant or something  

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

COME ON KJ THIS IS CRUEL​
I bet she is off stealing sheep or something   

kELLY XX


----------



## jess p

Kelly - just looked at your photos of Oli - he's lovely!  Great pics!

Jess xxxx


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks Jess,all the teachers at school love him because he is sssooo polite,always says please and thankyou   bet you teach some right little   dont you 

Kelly x


----------



## marsha mouse

Molly..
Honey, what can I say, apart from your a wonderful human being, going through 7 iui's is amazing you kept going. As you are that determined to have a baby, I really hope you wish comes true, Look after your self take time to heel your broken heart, as all the other said to me, we are all here for when you want us.
Bless you.
Love Marsha xx


----------



## kellydallard

Blimey,

Its like a ghost town   where have you all gone    

Any news of KJ yet the suspense is killing me 

Just had the menus for the meet,its a bit posh so we might have to go to a Mcdonalds or something after   

I will post it on the meet info thread  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Ok so I get it,you have all sent me to Coventry   What on earth did I do to deserve that   ??


Where have you all gone-no one has posted since Marsh and that was before 12       and I still wanna know what KJ has got to tell us ??  


Will someone please speak to me-billy no mates   

Might have to go and jump on DH to pass the time  

Kellyx


----------



## jay bee

hello there, I'm from Coventry!

its been a while since i posted - lots going on.  

Anyway IUI not started - AF on wrong day - can't stop crying .  everywhere i look babies.  the magazines are full on lifesize one's to buy now - they look so real - again they make me cry.

Call me sad but just feeling so low at the moment.

Any good thoughts anyone?

A very miserable Jay bee


----------



## Holly C

Hi 

Julie - big big snuggly duvet wrapping   to you.  You take care hunny and look after yourself.  Good luck for Sunday with your blood tests - but they'll be fine  

Jay - sorry you're so down.  Sometimes it really hits you and you feel like it's never going to be you.  It will get better I promise.  Plan something nice to look forward to - the IUI Girls meet perhaps??  Anyway - do hope you bounce back to feeling more like you soon and you get some positive news about moving your treatment forward.  I know it's hard and we're here for you.

Kelly - you mad and   woman!  Looking forward to seeing the menus - I LOVE FOOD!  Have you got that rebounder out of the garage yet??!

Molly - we've spoken but sending you another big   asap

KJ - NOT FAIR!  You're 'leading' us down the garden path and if you're not careful we'll do a whoopsee that you'll have to pooper scooper up....!!!!!

H xxxx


----------



## keemjay

sorry sorry sorry, really really meant to hop on first thing but day hasnt gone to plan

this is how morning was meant to go
8am, dh pick up turf cutter (found out we could wheel it round from the hire shop)
8.30 take my car to garage for MOT and service, dh following to bring me back
9am me leave for counselling, back 10.30 ish and help dh with mammoth task of cutting/moving turf

this is what actually happened

8am dh goes to get turfcutter, brings it back, askd me to help him get it over little step by side gate. i lift back end, he pulls front end over and then  a hideous pain shoots across my back and i'm unable to  move
8.10 i creep back inside in excruciating pain and try and sit down, every move i make is agony, start crying with pain, dh thinks he will call ambulance, i tell him i'm ok and sit and breathe thru it for 20  mins - it finally starts to subside but moving/breathing is painful. we eventually reckon i can make it to garage and then to counselling (couldnt stomach the £40 fine for missing appt) and i camehome to start ringing osteopaths. got thru to a lovely woman who  thinks its rib related and has suggested i put ice on it and keep stretching and rolling tennis ball over it and see how i go. it is much better but still constantly gnawing. so poor dh is turf cutting by himself and i'm a waste of space yet again  we have freinds for dinner tomoz so think i will brave shops to get some food...what a palava....

ok news...when we got to my aunties on wed night, she said we've got some puppies, do you want to see them? of course i said yes and they were soooooooo cute 4 days old bless. the  mum was a golden lab - i sadi whats the father? she said a collie! i nearly fell on the floor cos we have been thinking of getting a collie cross breed! long and short is that we are going back down to see them in a few weeeks when they're a  bit bigger!!!! it seems like fate to me, what d'ya think. i reckon the puppies are goingto turn out bigger than we initially wanted but it seesm like it was meant to be.....

right i gotta go and lie on  my ice again, sitting in  this chair is  not helping....

kj x


----------



## ERIKA

Kj - Poor you   Hope the ribs feel better soon..............what a day! Glad that yesterday went as well as it could & yes I think those puppies were fate   bet you can't wait to go back & choose one.
Marsha - Big mousey   good to hear you sounding more like your old self like I said one day at a time. Enjoy your weekend DH may be away but that gives you quality time alone with DD   
Moomin - Don't worry about the injections they are not half as bad as you think, honest   And by the way................please don't rely on this lots to keep you sane    know what I mean!!
Melanie - Posted earlier but more    coming your way.
Shazia -   back your way...............loved your creeping!
Julie - Sorry you're feeling so poorly. hope you feel better soon & have a good weekend.   at the hospital.   
Holly - Hope you're ok & have a fab weekend    
Suzi - Not sure about your treatment   all clinics seem to do things differently but hope you get the start date that you want.
Molly - Posted earlier but more     thinking of you, take care.
Jaybee -    sorry you're feeling so low, it's horrible when those moments hit you. Hope you start to feel happier soon & will be able to focus on the start date for your IUI.
Jess - Oooohhhhhhh do you think the card was a sign?     Hope so. Loved your French story   & yes you do owe DH poor sausage listening to that all week bless him. Hope the migraine goes & those embies are all snuggly & warm. By the way I'm not a cheeky   I just tell the truth!
Sarah - I'm 37  & my cons said I was one of his younger patients   so please don't thing it's over just yet!
Catwoman -      how are you doing? Taking it easy I hope.
Jilly - Hows the knees Poops?  You're very   this week, hope everything is ok? Sorry my mommy said I couldn't play with you but that's cos you're naughty  
Hello   everyone else hope you're all well, happy & have a good weekend.
      
Erica.xx


----------



## perkypinky

Hi Girls
I'm still here!  
An electrician came round and rewired   which put out our broadband connection for a few days. Bummer 
Really missed your support. I totally lost it at work and suddenly started crying at a really inappropriate time. It was really unprofessional and I felt like a total prat. My boss sent me home for the afternoon after I'd blubbed away in front of him. I'm off today anyway as we're going on hols next week and he phoned me at home which was a bit cringey. At least he's got 2 weeks to forget about it...

Melaine,     really pleased for you.

Molly,   really sorry to hear your news.

Keemjay ooh puppies, are you just having one? I would want a few!

 Tommysmummy, we met on the other thread. Hope you are not too   on the  

Marsha, really sorry to hear your news too. What's your plan? Will we be testing buddies again?

Good luck   for Sunday **********. Hope you are OK hun.

Jaybe, how disappointing for you. Hang in there love. 

Sharzia, thanks for being such a sweetie (about 20 pages ago, just catching up). Really appreciate all your support and hope you are OK.

Hello and big   to everyone .
Good luck to the   

LOL
Perky


----------



## loobylu

Hello..sorry ive been a quiet lass today...

Have a lovely weekend all x lots of love xx


----------



## jess p

Hi everyone,

Just popped back on to see KJ's news!  Puppy, what a fab idea! Perhaps you should get 2 so it's not lonely all that way from Wales?! 

Poor old you with the bad back - hope DH giving you loads of sympathy (again!!)

Jilly - hope your rock band are good - it's not Status Quo is it? Back for some hot pot!

Erica - you make me laugh! Are you blonde too?

Holly - how are you with your millions of plans whizzing round in your head?!

Jaybee - sorry to hear thing's not going to plan - we've all been there & will probably be back there again v soon! In between we come on here & laugh & cry!

Kelly - hope you've found some friends! 

Perky - oh dear, poor old you & poor old boss! Still, we've all been there! Hope your hols helps you to feel bit better.

I've just got back from hair appt with my crazy friend Lisa - she's fab cos she's 39 & hates kids!!!!  She's just split up with her lovely (bloody gorgeous!! ) toyboy who had a 4 year old DD cos she couldn't bear sharing him with her!!! She is a nightmare but v funny!  

She's a bit too beautiful though & I hate it when she talks to me via the mirror cos she always looks so glam & I look a bit haggard at the moment - can't think why?!!


DH has got some client or other who's putting on an art exhibition in town tonight so we're off to that then Pizza Express - yummy!  Dough balls & garlic butter!

Going to plant more bulbs tomorrow if weather is good & then watch England match.  Sunday we'll whizz round all the local rellies.

Hope everyone else has a great weekend!
Lots of love, jess xxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello gals,
Sorted car insurence out 200 pounds cheaper this year cos I shopped about. Can't belive it 
DD and I Went to have lunch with my two friends we all have children born same time, They now have there 2nd children, but have gone through ttc with me, bless em, they have been fab to me lately. Lara (friend) gave me a beautiful card when I was there, I will share it with you guys, as it was written for all of us....

BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME...
Don't be disappointed
Just you wait and see,
The time just isn't right now
It wasn't meant to be.

Belive me it will happen
Of nothing I'm more sure,
And waiting for it will only
Make you appreciate it more...

How nice is that, it did start me off again though, so when I put DD into bed tonight, I shall probably cry my eye's out, I did buy some more choc and I will allow myself to have a glass of wine. 

Keemjay,
Doggie's sound good hun, what fun you will have making a big fuss of it when you get it home. Hope your back gets better, get the ol man to pamper you, 

Perky,
Hope you feel better soon, when is it you go away, any where nice hun? I will be moving onto IVF in the New year, good luck with your next go, do you know when it will be? xx P.s Just worked out what LOL means ( lots of love), I thought it was laugh out loud, 

Jay bee,
Know what you mean about babies everywhere, big hug. xx

Julie,
Hope you feel better soon, not like you hun, Have a big Mousey hug and some bubbles my lovely. xx

Jess.
You sound like your having a positive time. Have a good weekend girlie, enjoy those dough balls 

Erika, Looby, Catwoman, Jilly, Kelly, Shazia, Moomin, Holly, Katrinar, Sair, Sarah, Tommmysmum I know there is more of you, but I can't remember your names,   naughty me.. All have a wonderful weekend.
Love The Mouse. xx
P.s just done a preveiw on this I forgot to change the colour back


----------



## shiningstar

Marsha mouse what a nive card to receive the words are lovelly.

Molly sorry to hear your news hun  

KJ glad everything went well yesterday, the puppy sounds gorgeous I want one. 

********** good luck for Sunday.

Sorry need to go dinner is out, will be back later.

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## ck6

Marsha such a great poem ...sitting here crying again ...
Congratulations on your bfp melanie 

Hi all my iui friends......just want you all to know i had a very very small bleed yesterday, not too worried but booked a scan anyway.... and sadly there was no heartbeat.... we are truly devastated.... got home and think its all happening now ...sorry to have to tell you..but wanted you to know as i feel you are my friends.... my god marsha just read that again ...lots of love ck 6 ....xxxxxx


----------



## shazia

Caroline my lovely am so so so devastated for you. Have sent you a txt, wish I could be with you to give you a  . 

Have you had anymore bleeding or was it just the small amount yesterday, what did the hospital say? Sorry for all the questions but am just holding out for some hope for you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ck6

no hope no heartbeat ......he said i would bleed in 7 to 10 days but got a feeling its coming now.... at least i had a warning and thank god i didn't have to make the termination decision...and its not a week before christmas....so have to be thankful for somethings... going for a sleepover at david and Jaynes tonight....dh needs to chat and a drink....feel so bad for him.... x


----------



## kellydallard

Caroline,

I am so sorry hunny   I really hope your ok Please remember we are all here for you,anytime!!Cant imagine how you are feeling right now but you are in my thoughts.

Love Kelly x


----------



## ck6

thanks Kelly means alot as i know you like alot of girls on here are having poo time too.... never had a m/c all new to me... 
marsha's poem is excellent ..... 
just want you to hold my hand if we ever go down this road again.....  
Thanks Jilly you always know what to say.... thanks for the thoughts...we are going out to get dh drunk to loosen his tongue   x


----------



## petal b

oh caroline i am so so sorry,cannot believe it.we are all here for you


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Caroline.
I've left you a PM, So sorry hun, Big hugs,
Love Marsha. xx


----------



## perkypinky

Dear Caroline
Don't really know what to say as I don't know you very well, but I really feel so sad for you and wanted to send you and your DH lots of   
Take good care of yourselves. 
Perky


----------



## shiningstar

Caroline I am so so sorry to hear your news, I also dont know you very well, sending you both my love at this time, we are hear if you need us hun,   take care of each other.

Love Katrina


----------



## marsha mouse

Perky,
Good luck with your next iui, lots of positive vibes going out to you.     have some babydust too     I will keep an eye out for your BFP.
Take Care..
The Mouse. xx


----------



## perkypinky

Aw thanks sweet Marsha. 
Will look out for your BFP too!
Perks


----------



## struthie

Caroline - I am so sorry,life is so cruel xxx


----------



## keemjay

oh Caroline, am so so sorry to read your news. nothing i can say will make it easier but i just hope you can feel all our hands holding yours hunny   

huge huge hugs 

kj x


----------



## Candy

Sorry to read your news Caroline, thinking of you at this difficult time ((hugs))


----------



## Candy

Kim, poor you, hope the pain eases, as for the puppy, you just have to get one, sounds perfect to me !!!


----------



## Sair

Hi everyone

 Hooray for weekends!!  Hope you are all enjoying yours.

Jillypops and Holly - thanks for your reassurance about the samples.  When I went for my scan yesterday I asked about it then and they said that it is checked by three people and they couldn't understand how any clinic could ever get the samples mixed up because the procedures are so tight.  Our IUI is on the NHS but the sperm washing has to be done at CARE (I was at CARE yesterday cos NHS couldn't fit me in for scan!!) and they said they don't know what happens once the sample gets to NHS hospital.  Think I will have to quiz them about their procedures too!!!

Molly -   Thinking of you and sending you lots of love.

Jess - How are you?  I had a fab image of your supply teacher - how funny!!!  How do you think your embies are doing?  Keeping everything crossed for you (not legs tho - nurse has told me to make the most of the weekend!!!!!  )

********** - Hope you are feeling better and   isn't being too unkind to you.

KJ - What lovely news about the puppies.  Can we help you choose names!!

Caroline - So sorry to hear of your news.  Thinking of you and sending you much love.  

Lots of love and best wishes to everyone I haven't mentioned.

I went for my scan yesterday and as it was only day 9 wasn't really expecting much.  However, the scanning nurse (not sure of proper name!!!!!) found four follies and two were a good size, 21 and 23, but she wasn't sure if these might have been cysts cos it was only day9.  

Phoned fertility nurse at NHS hospital where we are having the IUI to see what to do next.  She said even if I was ready for the IUI there wasn't anyone there to do it so I should make the most of the weekend for trying and come in for planned scan on Monday morning.  I'm just hoping that they don't rupture over the weekend and that I can have the trigger injection on Monday and IUI on Tuesday.  It's typical.  Clomid usually makes my cycle a bit longer so I thought everything would be ok for next week.  

DP has got a meeting late afternoon on Tues (which is when they do the IUIs at our hospital) so he might have to do his sample and go and not actually be there for the IUI.  Is it really uncomfortable after?  If I do have to be on my own, will I be alright driving home after?  Was planning on being on the back seat with legs in the air for the journey home!!!!!!!

Anyway, I'd better get dressed!!!!  Have a good weekend girlies

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning,

Craoline-still thinking of you loads hunny  we are always here for you  

Kj-great news on the puppy front,you should deffo get one/two and post loads of pics,Im sssooo jealous  

Julie-sorry your feeling  a bit pants cos of af,hope your blood test goes well  

Jess-forgot to ask if you are gonna be watching the national teaching awards on BBC2 on 16th The head at Olivers school won the regional competition here and is up for the national,think its really cool that my ds headmaster is gonna be on real tv    he has done wonders for the school and he is dishy too   all the mums have make up on in the morning  

Big love to jilly,holly,erica,shazia,candy,marsha,tommysmummy   and all the others I am stupid enought o forget   

Sarah-you sound like you in a similar position to me regarding the crappy NHS  Ihad a long tough journey to get my treatment and am still getting nowhere with them now,its like they dont care  I know how frustrating it can be when all you want to do is have your 1st go and you keep getting knocked back. You will be fine to drive but just take your time and make sure after basting that they let you lay down for a while,my dh always wants to come but I would be fine without him,its just like a smear but they obviously put the prepped sperm in ,no pain just feels cold  make sure he looks after you when you get home   I had to laugh when you mentioned sitting on the back of the car-thats what I thought I would do on my 1st go but I felt daft,just made sure I put my feet up when I got home.really hope it goes ahead   

Kelly x


----------



## marsha mouse

God we are sooooo bored, Myself and DD are going out of our minds with nothing to do, poor little thing dose not even want to get the paints out or play doh she has no intrerest, even making jam tarts she pulled a face at. All she wants to do is watch the TV. Hope everyone else is having a much better time..
LOve The Mouse.xx


----------



## Sair

Gosh it is so quiet here at the mo and the weekends are my best time for catching up with you all!!!  

Marsha - I hope you found something to entertain yourself and DD with this afternoon.  Weather has been really yucky here today, quite depressing.

Kelly - I'm hoping DP might be able to change meeting; really think he should be there for the conception!!!!!(fingers crossed!!)  Did you have time off work after your IUI?  I think I'm going to have a day off.  I'm a teacher so I'm on my feet all day.  Those   can stay alive for a couple of days can't they so I want to give them their best chance, so plenty of lying down methinks!!!!!

Hope you are all having a good weekend

love Sarah xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.

Just a quickie as the battery is low on my laptop and I just can't be bothered getting up to get the lead.  Back from London and I was thrilled to hear Melanie's news - well done and congratulations!  Have a happy and healthy 9 months plus.  And then I was devastated to hear Caroline and Molly's news, love to you both.

I had a great time in London, Ewan McGregor was gorgeous in Guys & Dolls and I managed to sit in the theatre without disgracing myself too much.  Unfortunately I did disgrace myself with the amount of wine and beer consumed.  I've not had a drink for almost 3 months but am easily led so had far too much, which I'm not happy about now given that I'm on the 2ww.  I'm still getting cramps and my breasts are very sore so I reckon AF is on her way but nothing yet.  I phoned my clinic before I went away and they told me I could start my second cycle straight away if AF comes so at least that's something.  I've wasted enough time on the NHS waiting list without having to take breaks in between treatments.

Anyway, love and happy thoughts to everyone, and thanks to all of those who were thinking of me when I was away!


----------



## shazia

Poops  and there was me thinking I had a good couple of days of peace and quiet just like you said.............no such blooming luck   ..............great to have you with us honey.

Quiet day today for us, not much going on really. We are going out for lunch tomorrow with ds as its our 6th wedding anniversary........next year the itching starts!!!!   

Jilly sweets know how you feel about ck6, I too feel so gutted for them, am finding it hard to be cheerful on here for other people.

Sorry guys..............hope you all have good weekends xxx


----------



## ck6

please you guys you should still be pleased with the bfp's thats what keeps us going that people do acheive it...xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Well DD and I got onto laptop to play games this afternoon, then all of a sudden it was time to watch X factor and order pizza, as DH is away, I've been spoiling DD with bad food and sweets also she's sleeping in our bed tonight so I will have a little snuggle up with her later. SOOOOOO looking forward for DH to be coming home tomorrow, good job AF p###ed off,   Sorry girls I don't mean to be so crude... 
Love The Mouse xx


----------



## marsha mouse

Just been looking through the pic's. Glad to put names to faces. Is Julie angel a model or did you get those done  professionally. Oooh you sexy chick. I don't know how to put my pic's on, but will try another time. 
The Mouse. xxx


----------



## marsha mouse

Afternoon Gals,
Just picked DH up from his weekend stag do. He is now in bed with a cold  Bloody men!!!  Any how hope all you ladies had a good weekend.
I will get back on later or tomorrow, when more of you are about.
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## Cindy

Hi girls
just popping into to say a quick Hi, I have briefly been checking the boards to see how many new BFP there sre, but girls so many messages, and so little time to catch up, been very busy with work and missing you all madly but I love you all to bits and I will always be here to check that everyone of you gets a BFP.
Got letter from adoption agency so just waiting now for a social worker to be assigned to us, pretty exciting stuff.
DH and I have been so relaxed since we made our decision.
got hospital app Monday with my new gynae to see what they are going do about endo pain, so all ahead from here for me girls.
I'll pop on soon when I've got more time cooking Roast chicken dinner, and I made breakfast in bed for DH this morning (what a good wife I am)
anyway love you all loads
      to all you 2ww
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05

Hi Everyone

CK6 - Sorry sorry to hear your news our thoughts are with you and DH.  

Marsha - why is that men have to retire to bed when they have a cold, mine is just the same.  Imagine what they would be like if they had to go through everything us women have to go through!

Jilly - hope your DH has cheered up after the mobile phone incident, I always tell mine to check and empty pockets before putting anything out to wash so that I can not be blamed if he has left anything in them.  Plus I never have time to check every pocket.  

Sair - good luck for your treatment this month.  You are only a few days a head of me, I am going for my day 5 scan tomorrow evening.  Is this your first cycle?  It's my first.

Thanks for all the good luck messages for our first cycle.  I am sure the injections won't be that bad (I keep telling myself that!)

Well having well earnt quiet day to day, catching up on loads of outstanding emails.  Had a fab day yesterday on our booze cruise, the wine cellar (well cupboard under the stair -Harry Potter Cupboard!) has been well stocked. DH got 96 bottles of wine, lots of beer and spirits.  This should keep him going for a while!  And I don't even drink!!!!!!!

This week is my last week in my current job, before I start new one on 17th.  I know it is going to be a very sad week, as I will miss everyone that I work with, and being able to talk to people about our tx.  New place know nothing about what is going on, only that I will need time off for hospital appointments.

I will catch up with you all tomorrow night, after our scan.  Enjoy the rest of your weekend,


----------



## Sair

Hi all

Hope everyone has had a fab weekend and not suffering too much from Sunday night blues.  I am desperately hoping my follicles are still there.  I've got my scan tomorrow morning at 8.20; I will be so disappointed if it is too late and I have ovulated already.  Have got some twinges down there but trying to ignore them.

Moomin - yes, this is my first cycle.  Like you, I'm also 34 and our infertility is unexplained though there is slight male factor as DP's sperm count is a bit low.  Thinking of you and wishing you loads of luck for a  .

I'll catch up tomorrow to let you know how I got on.  Love to all of you and as always loads of     

Sarah xxx


----------



## ck6

thanks for all the support you peeps are amazing...... sorry if i have any spelling errrors.... 2 bottles of wine ...good for pain not so good for spelling.....  
Shazia.... and DH aka  my cousin...       hope its a good one..... wow 6 years... well done.... xxxxxxxxx 

won't be tmi but thankfully things are happening sooner rather than later and at the moment we don't think we want to go through anymore treatment..... poor dh  i keep asking him if hes going to leave me...... he doesn't by the way but its me feeling insecure ...and sad.... love all you lovely girlies.... hoping we see a few more bfp's soon .. xxxxxxx


----------



## kia

Hi ya ladies,

Sorry i ain't been in for ages. 

We had a scan on Friday and there were loads of little follies on both sides. We have another scan tomorrow, I'm so hoping my ovaries have not over done it as they might cancel it  

sorry no personals this time, it's just i quick one, I'll pop in tomorrow night.


Love
Kia.x


----------



## Holly C

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've not been on this weekend.  Doubly sorry to see your news Caroline    I just can't believe how cruel you've had it.  Why does life have to be so unfair?  I'm sure you're both hurting very much and only time will help that.  Keep talking about your feelings and somehow get DH to talk about his.  You've got to remember how much you have already and build on it.  You're incredibly strong - never forget it    Here whenever you need us.

Jess and Catwoman - hope all is ok!!  Thinking of you both loads and sending     everytime I do!!  Jess - hope you had a good night on Friday night.  Sounded like fun!

Shazia - congrats on the wedding anniversary!  Hope you had a lovely day!!

Jilly - very funny about washed mobile!  Ooops!  You ok?

Julie - good to see you are better but not before going through agony off and one to get there!!  Good all went ok with yesterdays bloods but annoying you've got to plod on down there again tomorrow.  How's the extention coming along now?

KJ - sweets - how about you?  Hope you're not in so much pain now  

Molly - still thinking of  you loads and wishing you well  

Kelly - had a good weekend?  Back to the gym this week?

Petal - hope you're ok and everything is looking good for you  

MarshaMouse - DH have a good weekend?  I'm sure your Sunday flew and you and DD had a great girly time together.

Hi Sair - hope DH does manage to move his meeting!!      for tomorrow!

Cindy - great to hear from you.  It sounds like things are really moving in the right direction!  Good luck with social worker visit and your gynae apptmt.  You need some answers!!

Big   to Perky, Katrinar, Moomin (hope last week goes ok!), SMCC, Manda, Struthie, Catspjs and all the other lovelies!

Had a good weekend - fab weather down here in the SE and spent yesterday cycling around Bewl Water, which was just gorgeous.  DH off to his new contract today (phew!) so I've got my life back.  Still lots of things in the pipelines with other jobs, shifting home, wedding in NZ etc etc but it's definitely improved from the horror of what was last week.

Wishing you all a great week!

H xxx


----------



## Holly C

and    

H xxxx


----------



## Holly C

oops - new home this way
>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39029.0

H xx


----------



## babyfish

Hi everyone - I'm back.
We had a fantastic holiday and beautiful weather everyday - so feeling great and very tanned! Fed up to be back though and I feel a bit low - back to facing the IF stuff and being prodded and poked and that starts today. I've got day 21 scan and blood test to see if Clomid did it's thing. Am certain the Progesterone will be low again but we'll find out tomorrow or Wed I guess.

Haven't had a chance to read back through the posts, but have seen your news Caroline - I'm so terribly, terribly sorry my angel. I cannot begin to imagine what you are feeling. I'm so sad for you and I can only send you love and heartfelt hugs.

Hi to everyone else. Will pop back later.
Fish x


----------



## keemjay

am julie, poor you sweetie with all that pain  hope its feeling a bit better today...glad you got your blood test done at least....roll on wednesday 

ck6 - been thinking about you lots this weekend hun  your head will be all over the place just now so you're bound to think daft things.....dont make any big decisions about more txt yet - now isnt the right time, you need tons more space to get back on track. take care hunny 

Sair - hope this mornings scan goes ok 

moomin - hope your scan goes ok too, and your last week at work goes well 

babyfish - glad you had a lovely hols, try and hang on to that holiday feeling   you should be able to with the weather forecast today 

its gonna be another beauoooooooootiful day methinks, isnt this weather just glorious  we acheived loads in the garden this weekend, all the new (HUGE!) beds are cut out and now just need to be dug over and compost added, then i can get on with the planting plan  unbelievably my back was better by sat morning, it still isnt quite right but nothing like the pain i was in on fri. i cant believe i could be in such agony one day and the next there be hardly anything there!
we had friends and our godson over on sat night for dinner and then they stayed so we had a nice cuddle in bed with the littlun on sun  morning - i just love doing that 

up in the darkroom for me in a min - just got a few prints to do. had a bit of a mare last week when i ruined 2 strips of negs, luckily i had scan s of them before i wrecked them so am now on the hunt for someone who can do v.good digi b+w  prints. have asked a local photographer who is going to do one for me and if its ok he can do the others, if they're rubbish i'll have to keep looking or i'm going to have an unhappy customer. also my framer's gone AWOL so have to try another one who hopefully can get me the exact same frames as i used to offer....thats tomorrows job as i'm carless today - mines in the garage for MOT and service....

laters all

    to Molly and Holly

kj x


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005​
     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Caroline - Catspyjamas 11.10.05
Jess S IVF Convert 18.10.05
Catwoman IVF Convert 25.10.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Moomin
Sair

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

      
Claire
CK6
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Sair 
Struthie 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess P - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## keemjay

forgot to say dh and i went to the new wallace and grommit film last night - utterly BRILLIANT! highly recommend it for a couple of hours of great distraction for those on 2ww or a laugh for those needing cheering up.........

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Great that progress is going to be made soon!  Be lovely to have it all done by Christmas?

Yes thanks I'm much better than last week, but still a lot of uncertainty for what the next year will bring.  I feel like I'm in limbo land with so many areas of my life including tx on hold for now.  I guess things will sort themselves out eventually...  Funny not having DH at home today tho!  While it's nice to have the house to myself I miss him.  I phoned about the job I went for the interview for and apparently they've decided to shelve it for the time being until they decide what direction they want to take it.  I've got an interview at another agency tomorrow for contract work so we'll see what that will bring in.  

xx

PS just saw your post KJ!  We're going this week - love W&G they're fab!


----------



## Holly C

I know Julie!  I mean how rude - they obviously don't know who they are dealing with  

Erica - sweets - talking of rudeness - missed you off my postings earlier   Hope you're well and had a great weekend  

H xx


----------



## ERIKA

Holly
       
Wondered what I'd done to upset you   

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C

Awww - you couldn't upset me!!

xx


----------



## ERIKA

Blimey..........it's taken until now to read all your posts   
Holly - Weekend sounded great   what a fit young thing you must be.   with your agency interview tomorrow.
Julie - OMG don't rely on me to keep you sane   Glad AF pains have eased off & that you got your test done yesterday. Going to pm you after lunch, s'pose I should do some work now   
Perky - Glad you had a great holiday   
Looby - Hoping you're not so   this week, are you ok?
Jess - What are you trying to say am I blonde? Actually no I'm not.............dark hair & green eyes. Your mate sounds a good laugh (nothing wrong with toyboys you know   ) & did you scoff all the pies..................sorry I mean pizza   
Jilly - Washed DH's mobile      & you think you're customers are weird!!
Marsha - Result   with the car insurance, more money for treatment!! Your card brought a tear to my eye   hope you're nursing DH it will be flu not a cold you understand.
Caroline - Texted you hunny but still thinking of you loads     wish I could help. I can only repeat what has already been said.........DH loves you so much don't doubt that & these horrible thoughts you are having are only because you are hurting so much & feeling very frustrated. Take time out & like Kj said don't make any decisions right now, concentrate on you & DH. Remember we are here, lots of love sweetheart.x
Sarah -   with your scan today. I found IUI more uncomfortable than painful & didn't have time off work after.
Catspj's -    Glad you had a fab time in London.
Shazia -   for yesterday..........will order the itching powder for next year!!
Cindy - Great to hear that your adoption process is moving along   it sounds very exciting. Hope the cons sorts out your endo pain too.
Moomin - Hope you have a good last week in your job. Sad to leave friends....................but the start of something new & exciting   
Fishy - Suntanned babe glad you had a great holiday   & wishing you lots of luck for scan & blood tests   
Kj - Good to hear pain disappeared   & your garden sounds fab. Fingers crossed that your car passes   & that you find a new framer.
Catwoman - Where are you? Stapled to the desk?     
Molly -     thinking of you.
Hi to Kelly, Katrinar, Kia & all you other lovelies.

Erica.xx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Just a quickie ladies as I really have to do some work!  I slept really bad last night so decided to work from home today but haven't done a thing - This Morning is just too big a distraction!

Today is 14 days post basting and I so wanted to test this morning but the clinic told me to wait until tomorrow morning so I was a good girl and didn't do it.  Wish I had now though!  I don't think the IUI has worked though - I've had terrible cramps for about 6 days with sore boobs, and although they've eased off a bit today, some slight spotting started yesterday.  I think AF is about to rear her ugly head.  When the spotting started yesterday I just felt so sorry for myself and bawled my head off for about half an hour.  Then DH came home from the shops and I started sobbing again.  I apologised to him and he nearly bit my head off!  I just feel like my body has let us both down.  Anyway, I know why Caroline asked her husband if he was going to leave her, I do the same almost every month when AF comes.  Must stop though in case its a self-fulfilling prophecy.

Anyway, must go and do some writing.  Love to you all and thanks for keeping my spirits up.

Kisses xx


----------



## ERIKA

Catspj's -          
Jilly - I KNOW I am!! Lots of work...............take care of those knees   Will pm you before I leave tonight   

Erica.xx


----------



## tomsmummy

Blimey this thread moves so fast am really struggling to keep up with all your news so will just keep reading and popping on every now and then. 

Catspjs Was interested to hear your clinic told you to test day after 14 days. Mine will be 14 days tomorrow but basted in evenig so should I wait till Weds? Its driving me nuts and really dont think it has worked for me this time either.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better and lots of luck and   to all  x x


----------



## keemjay

gawd life is never simple  - just had a call from dh saying he feels terrible and is coming home - sounds like he's coming down with what i had last weekend.
NOT good news cos tomorrow is our adoption open evening where we may or may not be 'selected' to move forward with the process. If he feels as rough as i did last weekend the last thing he is going to be up to is an evening where we have to present ourselves well...its such an important night oh b*gger b*gger b*gger crossing fingers its just a 24hr thing and not what i had......

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Complete nightmare KJ  I've just pm'd you  

Jilly - good to  hear that DH's phone may recover!!  Hope your day isn't too manic and you get those rotas sorted sharpish so you're free to come on here again and brighten our day!!

Catspj's - don't give up yet - gotta keep the faith!!!

Tomsmummy - tricky one that but Julie's covered it!  Hope you'll be posting us some good news sweets!!

Erica - hope all is not too manic where you are!  How was your weekend?

5 loads of washing done and dusted, now ironing time - (duvets etc - yuck!)  Gorgeous autumn day - gives you a bit of hope that winter's got a little way to come yet!!

xx's
H


----------



## kellydallard

Afternoon,

Well I am knackered ,just got back from Meadowhall,me and dh needed some new clothes so the credit card is a bit worn out    No other news from me yet,no results of HSG but I will call on Thurs if I havent heard anything by then. We have got our open morning at the private clinic on Sunday so I am really looking forward to it,does that sound mad?? anyway.....

Tommysmummy-ooh getting excited for you    really hoping that you get your much deserved bfp hunny   

Kj-hope dh gets better v.v.soon,how exciting about the appointment!!are you excited

Holly-Your good arent youI never iron bedsheets-im too lazy anyway I am pants at ironing 

Big love to erica,julie,jilly,cats pj's,babyfish,molly,ck6,shazia and all the other lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy

Thanks for all your advice, feel like getting cramps so not sure will have to test at all but still confused as when to do it!! My clinic said nothing at all anf I forgot to ask. When I was preg with ds I tested neg at about day 40!!! Then several tins of sardines later decided to test again and was pos.

KJ What a pain, am sending good health vibes to your dh

Kelly keep us posted on results, I have decided if this is neg I am going to def go ahead with lap asap, poss even private!

Catspj Good luck with testing, my fingers are crossed for you

********** Thanks for your advice


----------



## moomin05

Evening everyone 

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Well I have just got back from the hospital after having my first scan and all ok, have one follicle already at 10.5 with another couple of little ones behind.  Have started my puregon jabs today, what was I worrying about, it was easy.  

Was really proud of myself as able to inject myself with the help of my consultant.  Next scan on Thursday.

I am cloud 9 at the moment as I really feel we are on our way now.

Well off to have some tea now as I am so hungry, got so worked up about the injecting that I have not been able to eat much all day!

Catch up with you all later


----------



## Holly C

Brilliant news Moomin    All is sounding perfect!!

Tomsmummy - don't you give up hope yet    .  I'm really curious about the tins of sardines

Jess - are you ok hunny??  Worried about - you've been very quiet  

Lucky you Kel - buy anything nice - good bargains??

xx


----------



## tomsmummy

Sardines was my preg craving with ds!!! Yuck I must have stunck but I would open a can and eat the whole lot in one go then feel really really sick. Any wonders aye.


----------



## perkypinky

Hello lovelies

Was on a training course today and we had to play these funny little games where everyone finds out more about the other people in the group. In one of them, all the parents had to stand in the middle of the room and I was the only one still in my seat. Really brought it home and I felt really embarrassed and a bit sad. Anyway, 'nuff wallowing...

Erica, wishful thinking hun. I'm not back from hols, just back from absent broadband. We're going away early Wednesday so you've got to put up with me till then... 

Tomsmummy, hang in there lovely. Why don't you give your clinic a ring and see what they say? Really hoping those cramps are a BFP not AF.    for you. 

Moomin, good luck with the follie growing.    I did my own injections and it felt good to be actually doing something! Good luck with all your treatment.   

Kellydallard you don't sound mad at all. Hope you are enjoying your new stuff. I'm sure credit card will recover from the bruising & you deserve to spoil yourself. 

Holly don't you find they crease up again in the cupboard, or is that just a slovenly excuse?  Been near ebay recently   ?

Shazia,   hope you are well hun and had a fun    

Marsha, you OK sweets? Thinking about you lovely.  

Keemjay good luck for you and DH at your adoption selection night tomorrow    . Hope your DH is better!  There are so many lovely children who need good parents and I think you are doing something really special. 

Catspjs good luck    for your testing. I hope it's a BFP.

Melanie, are you still with us honey? Could do with some of your good luck! Am sending sticky vibes.

Big huggles to all.
Love and   
Perky


----------



## petal b

hi ladies,just a quick one to say  and hope you are all well,sorry not had a chance to catch up yet,feel like i don't know whats going on half the time,am trying to keep up with you lot and the ivf thread,you all talk too much (only joking)  miss being round as much  

well try a catch up later and well speak to you soon

luv petal b


----------



## marsha mouse

Hello Gang,

Cindy..
Good luck hun, so exited for you, hope it goes well. 

Moomin..
Hello lovely, Howz the injections  going hun. xx

Sair..
How was the scan, all ok I hope. xx

CK6..
Hang on in there babe, be  strong. Thinking of you.xx

**********..
Sorry to hear you've had a painfull  weekend, hope you start feeling better soon. xx

Babyfish..
Glad you had a fab  holiday. xx

KJ, Garden sounds hard work, Keep up the good work. Good luck with tomorrow, hope DH feels better soon. xx

Catspj's..
Another day nearly over, well done for hanging in there. xx

Tomsmummy..
You as well hun, hang in there not long. xx

Perky..
Ah hun, you will stand proud one day. It must of been a tuff one. Thinking of you. xx

Well DH is off again tomorrow......still not well.  It's a good job really, as I can go off to buy an outfit for a wedding this saturday, which I nearly forgot about  
Anyway lovely ladies, see you all soon.
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## moomin05

Hi Marsha

So far so good with the injections, had my first one tonight whilst I was at the hospital and I didn't find it too bad or too painful, in fact it didn't hurt at all!

Mind you did this one with my consultant tomorrow night I am on my own!!!

Have fun getting the outfit for the wedding, do you know what you want?


----------



## marsha mouse

Moomin,
Haven't a clue what I'm going to get, I want something that I can use for posh  charity Xmas do as well. DH has just given me a few quid to get something for DD as well. Your very brave with jabs, I made such a song and dance about mine. But would do it all again in a heartbeat for the hope of a baby. Just think positive   . Will look out for you. xx
Love Marsha xx


----------



## moomin05

Marsha

Happy shopping!


----------



## claire1

Hi girls

I'd like to introduce myself and tell you our story.  We've been married 3 years and together 5 years, have been ttc for about 3 1/2 years, got pregnant naturally about 3 years ago, but miscarried.  After ttc again for about a year I was referred a consultant, who carried out tests which showed DH OK, and me with low progesterone, and they didn't think that the follicles matured properly.  I was put onto clomid and after 7 months they then found out that I didn't have any rubella immunity, and the treatment was stopped.

We then decided to take a break form ttc, as we were gong away and didn't want to worry about what could happen whilst abroad.

So after months of being treatment free, I've been to see the consultant today, who's stopped the clomid and have said that we can go ahead for IUI, and have a teaching appointment on the 25th for the dreaded injections, I'm a nurse, and I'm not looking forward to giving myself the injections.

So girls that's my story, and hope that you don't mind me joining you.

Claire


----------



## marsha mouse

Welcome Clare,
Hope you get on with jabs, good luck.
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## claire1

Thanks I'm reaslly not looking forward to them, dh is getting really excited about giving them.

Claire


----------



## jess p

Just a real quickie - ooer missus, been trying to catch up with zillions of posts!

Caroline - have PMd you - gutted for you & DH. 

Am certain AF will show this week cos bloated & got AF cramps - will be unbearable to be around when it does!

Got to go to bed now cos v v tired - all this sitting around & not working is quite exhausting!

Speak tomorrow!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sair

Hi girlies,

Thanks for your messages of support about my scan.  Unfortunately, when I went for my scan this morning, day 12, I had ovulated already and all the follicles had collapsed.  I was absolutely gutted.  Consultant couldn't believe the pics from Friday's scan (done privately cos NHS couldn't fit me in) cos follies were big for day 9.  I asked if I could have treatment next month but without the clomid and he thought that would be a good idea so at least I haven't got to have a rest cycle and wait an extra month.  He said everything looked 'text book' and couldn't understand why I wasn't getting pregnant and he told me to try naturally for the next couple of days.  Well... DP and I have just got in - it was his nan's funeral today; he's sat downstairs p***ed as a fart so I don't think there'll be much 'trying naturally' tonight!!!!! 

Sorry no personals tonight, selfish me.  I am thinking of you all...

Lots of love

Sarahxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas

Hi ladies, just a quickie from me as well as I'm emotionally drained!  Testing tomorrow morning but I think the IUI hasn't worked - the spotting that started yesterday hasnt got any worse but it hasn't gone away either.  The cramps and sore boobs aren't as bad either but I think that's just because AF is on her way.  I'd a really low day today and just feel so sad - if its not going to work I wish AF would come now and just get the whole painful thing over and done with and then let us get on with the next IUI.

Toms mummy - my clinic told me to count the day after my IUI as day 1 and to test on day 14.  My IUI was on 27th so tomorrow is day 14.  Hope that helps, although it might not be the same recommendation from your clinic.

Sarah, sorry about your scan.  I know when I was injecting I was terrified about the looming weekend as my clinic closes on Saturdays, and with my luck I thought that I would also be due to be basted on a Saturday.  Glad you can start again straight away though without having to wait the extra month.  Look after yourself.

Jess, keep the faith.  I know that's strong coming from me but don't practice what I preach, if you know what I mean.

Love to everyone on the boards and thanks for your happy thoughts .... someone needs to be giving them to me as I'm bloody miserable myself!


----------



## keemjay

Glad your feeling better today julie   dh is in bed still feeling unwell, but he's not dying so i think he'll be ok for tonight, just wont be on top form. he has nasty throat and temp but its not too high., just enough to ake him feel rough tho...

catspj's - am thinking of you this morning. we're all here to help mop up your tears of joy or sadness...

sair - so sorry to hear you had ovulated already, what a bummer  good that you can get going straight away, good for you 

jess - hang on in there sweets....it aint over yet. heres something to help you along 
                           

welcome to Clare1  lol at you being a nurse and scared of the jabs  if anyone can do them well its you! have they recommended you anything for your low progesterone?

pinky -  for your course yesterday - think i would've felt just the same being the odd one out...

fishy - how are you today? hope you're still hanging on that holiday feeling  

moomin -   on your first jab - you're on your way!!

off to work this morning, then to hopefully find new framer and deliever some portraits, then pick up car from garage (needed new alternator - was nothing wrong with it on fri when i dropped it off ) then to our open evening for 6pm. i'm starting to get nervous now, know i am going to be sooooooooo  gutted if we dont have good news, i feel like i've been hanging on for this since April, even tho we only made our minds up for certain a couple of months ago. its time to get some wheels in motion again....

laters hunnies

kj x


----------



## Catspyjamas

Thanks for your thoughts this morning ladies.  Tears of sadness, I'm afraid.  Tested this morning, and although it wasn't a surprise, given the cramps and spotting etc, I'm still distraught at the  .  While I was doing the test, AF arrived in all her glory.  I'm absolutely devastated and inconsolable - crying while I write this and I honestly didn't think I'd have been able to cry anymore after the sobbing I did this morning.  I don't know why I'm so upset - its not like AF arriving is a new experience for me but I'm gutted.  Have to pull myself together and get ready - I've meetings lined up for later today and at the moment I'm not capable of rationale, face-to-face conversation.  I phoned the clinic and have been given the go-ahead to start my Puregon injections for the second IUI, so I've done that.  I postponed my acupuncture appointment until tomorrow - just couldn't face the silly woman.  I know its silly but I'm angry at her for getting my hopes up last week with all that nonsense over my slippery pulse.  HOpefully I'll have calmed down a bit by tomorrow.  Anyway, I'm going to treat myself to a lovely coffee and a hot bath tonight - talk about living dangerously!

Sorry for being so down. Good luck to the others who are testing this week, especially Tom's mummy today or tomorrow.  HOpe it goes better for you xx


----------



## jess p

KJ - wishing you Soooooooooooooo much luck for tonight!                                                           

Can't believe it will be anything other than fab news - I'm sure you & DH will be just the sort of people they are looking for - you've worked with some really tough kids & you have THE most devoted DH - I'm sure you'll be top of their list!  If not, we'll all be round to give the SWs a good   


Julie - so glad you're feeling better!  You really do suffer each month - I thought my pains were bad but don't think I'm in your AF league! 

Sair - really sorry to hear about the early ov - at least next time they'll now when to scan you - think of it as a dress rehearsal! 

Claire - great to have a nurse on board - perhaps you can do all our jabs for us! 

Catwoman - where oh where has my little friend gone?  I'm guessing you're not at work & hopefully lying on a sofa somewhere being pampered! 

Molly - really hoping you & DH are ok - thinking about you lots.  

Catspjs - hope you're ok - sending a great big    Silly ac woman 


Kelly - great to hear about Oli's head teacher!  My boss is a very cheery chappy but he tries to please everybody & ends up upsetting most people!!  He's pretty good to work for though cos he's v kind. 

I did work for a woman for a term who was the most evil person - she had no friends & didn't care!  

One teacher's dad died unexpectedly, she was a single parent with 2 young kids & she had to go up north to sort everything out - she took 2 weeks off work & the evil HT took it out of her wages!!!

Shazia - congrats on wedding anniversary!

Marsha - happy shopping!  Hope the wedding's good!

Fishy - good to have you back! Glad the holiday was great - feeling bit envious!


Holly - how are you my lovely? You are a bit of a progesterone expert - does the cyclogest give people really mad/bad dreams?  

I keep having awful ones! They're all a bit comedy stylie but not v nice.  

Had one about an underground maternity hospital - the nurse/doc took my flowery skirt off & big pants & wouldn't let me have them back!  I had to wander round all the wards asking if anyone had seen them! 

Then I came to a ward with loads of mums & babies & one baby kept saying "I want my mummy" - I told the woman that he shouldn't be able to talk cos he'd only just been born & she replied "He's ever so bright you know!" - which is what parents of new kids in my class always say! 

Very wierd!

Then I had another one where DH & I were going out for the day & when I lifted up the boot of my car, an ex boyfriend was lying there grinning at me wearing a Manchester City (boo hiss!) football kit & eating from the biggest bag of M&Ms I've ever seen!  I had to shut the lid really quickly! 

I've had dreams about being in church, shopping, war zones all sorts - really bizarre!  Perhaps Julie can look them up in her book?! 

I'm knicker checking like a wild thing today cos have v bad AF pains - really hope I can hang on till Friday which is testing day but not holding my breath!  Very tempted to do First Response HPT tomorrow - what do you think?

Love to all!
Well, it's a lovely day here so will go & get dressed! Got our new garden furniture coming this pm - I know it's a funny time of year to be getting it but it was half price!!  So the rain will def come tomorrow! 

Love Jess xxxxxx


----------



## jess p

Just been on the iui girls to ivf thread & Aliday has got a natural BFP! Great news!

Jess xxxx


----------



## mandaW

Hi all you girls- so many new names. Have been away for so long now, DH and I still stuck on the bug move to Devon, which has kept our mind off ttc for a while. Had our third and final iui, which failed so it's onto the ivf trail for us. First appointment on Thursday, so am sat here with my dandlion coffee, a million supplements and zita west (well not actually her!!!) getting ready for our impending adventure.

Caroline- i was so so sorry to hear your news. I cant say anything but my heart is with you  

Julie, sorry about the af pains- i`m sure a little choccy bar will do you the world of good.

Jilly- woohoo, hi there buddy- hows life in the Lakes

Holly, Keem, petal  and everyone else  

Just a funny little true story to cheer you all up...

A girl that i work with has friends with a Downs Syndrome little boy. He loves animals so they often take him to Flamingo Land. They were there a few weeks ago for the day. At the end of the day they allowed him to go and spend his pocket money at the shop while they packed up the car. About 10 minutes later the little boy arrived at the car soaking wet and really distressed. His mum and dad calmly put him into the car until he settled down. They arrived home but he was still in a dreadful state so his mum took him inside while his dad unpacked the car. It was only when his dad opened the boys rucksack that he discovered the reason for his sons distress. He had brought home a baby penguin!!

The family rang flaming land who advised putting the penguin in the bath until someone came to collect it.

How sweet- it made me smile- especially when the boy has later said that he'd really wanted the big penguin, but couldnt quite catch it!!


----------



## mandaW

Am i being a bit daft but is there a thred like this on the ivf board??


----------



## mandaW

Just found it here on iui thread- knew i`d seen it somewhere- must be this dandelion coffee !!!


----------



## ERIKA

Morning ladies
Not a happy  problems at work & with treatment.............will be back later to explain. This week is really   & it's only Tuesday!
Julie - Glad you're feeling tickety boo hun bun   I will get to mail you later today I promise   
Jilly -   How's DH's soggy phone & those lovely knees?   Will get to answer your pm this afternoon too!
Kj -   for your adoption evening. No worries........you & DH will be snapped up very quickly. Hope he feels a little better by tonight.
Tomsmummy -    
Holly - What a good girl you are doing all that housework   just wish I could be   ed!!
Kelly - Hope all goes well at clinic open day on Sunday   
Moomin - Great that you are on your way & well done with injections   
Perky - Happy   for Weds & apologies for being premature. Where are you going?
Mouse - Shopping for a wedding outfit, how fab   
Claire - Hello   & welcome to the thread. Don't worry about the injections they are not half as bad as you think.
Jess -      for Friday. Love your dreams......hope you grabbed the M&M's before shutting the boot   
Sair -   but great news that you can go again straightaway.
Catspj's -   sorry to hear your news, we all understand the tears & remember we are here when you want us.
Manda - Where have you been?   Good to have you back & there are loads of us moving to IVF now.
Molly - Hope you're ok sweetie   
Caroline - My thoughts are with you hunny    
 Petal, Looby, Shazia, Fishy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Sorry Catwoman   I missed you off!!
Hope you're ok, taking it easy & being pampered.
      

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Hiya,

Well I am abit confused as I was deffo getting af pains last night but nothing yet,Im on day 21 of about 33 and last month I ov'd on day 18 so I started to wonder if it was a) ovulation or b) early af on her way   could the HSG I had last week make af come earlier?? 

KJ-loads of luck coming your way for tonight,im sssooo excited for you   

Erica-sorry to hera your week is crap so far hunny,you know where we are if you need us   

Cts pj's-so sorry its a bfn for you hunny,I really hope your ok??

Tommysmummy-any news yet ??   keeping all crossed for you  

Jilly-I reckon you should go to work in your pj's,I am sure no one would notice!!

Julie-glad to hear your feeling better   

Manda-blimey love-how you manage to stay away from this place amazes me   I try to restrict myself but a day never passes without coming on here,im mad  

Jess-stay posotive hunny    we are all behind you   what a nasty head that lady had   at times like that you would just pay your staff wouldnt you!!

Sarah-I am so sorry its a no go this time,I have been there myself and I couldnt stop blubbing in the clinic,hope your ok??

Claire-welcome to the IUI thread,you will find your on here all the time!!! We are mad bunch but lovely with it  all the best with your tx  

Big hello to moomin,marsha,babyfish,holly and all the gang

Must dash to the gum now     then I am doing sausages with roasted new potatoes cooked in rosemary and garlic with onion gravy mmmmmmmm ooh and carrotts 

Bye

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Crikey that will be a sticky session     

GYM not gum -  dur kelly(god I am so thick)  

this is the part where you all say "oh no your not ;"

Kelly x


----------



## mandaW

Kelly, you're so right it is so hard to stay away- however running a business doesnt help. Also DH and I are looking to move so are up and down the country too much at the moment, add to that DH Grandfather and then mine both died recently so it's all been so hectic. But anyway things should be settling down now so'll you'll be stuck with me for a while      

GUM ha ha ha- that made me giggle


----------



## mandaW

p.s whats all this about bubbles at the side of the screen?


----------



## Holly C

Hi All  

Haven't been able to get near PC today as had a 2 hr phone call to sis in NZ then had to go to job agency and supermarket.  Nothing exciting to report on any of that though.  Aaah yes - I do have a lovely clean house and fresh linen (no I don't iron sheets - only duvet covers that go straight back on the bed...!)  Mr Claws decided to come in this morning though and run over us with muddy paws...  

KJ - soooooooooo hoping DH rallies and will be feeling superfit and 100%.  Even if he's not they'll see that you are both the type of Mummy and Daddy they're looking for.  I read in an article recently about a couple in a similar situation and they said it was really lovely to think that there was already some little people out there just waiting to come to them.  I too feel so excited for you and can't wait to hear how it goes and you'll definitely be in all our thoughts tonight.  So exciting to be moving on.  You've waited for it and you deserve it so much  

Manda - as Julie said - we've been so worried about you and really missed you    It's great to have you back and catch up on all your news!!  Really hope the plans for moving down to Devon are coming along.  Sorry to hear that your last IUI wasn't successful but good that you have a plan to go on with.  

Catspjps - massive   to you.  I'm so sorry that it wasn't a BFP.  We have all had our hopes up - afterall we've never been closer to it becoming a reality with IUI so it's natural to think it will work.  This makes it all the more crushing when it doesn't.  Julie is right - it does start to get easier.  Please never apologise for being down about it - that's why we are here - to help you get through it.  Good luck with your next steps - having a plan really helps.

Welcome Claire!  Hope the jabbing goes ok!  I had a giggle about your being a nurse too.  Fancy that - you old wossy!!  

Jess - really great to hear from you!  Please don't test early - it's just not worth the roller coaster of emotion that comes with it.  Not long to go now      Not sure about the nightmares and progesterone but the ones you described were certainly very funny - especially the ex in your boot  

Erica - hun - what's wrong, what's happened??  Hope you're ok and will be able to let us know soonest  

Great news about Aliday's natural BFP - woooohoooo!

Marsha - hope you've had a lovely day out shopping for both you and DD.  What did you get

Sair - do disappointed for you about the early ovulation.  So unfair that could happen to you and you're left feeling completely helpless as there is nothing you can do about it.  Sorry that you couldn't even get to do BMS.  Hope DH is ok after his Nan's funeral.  Good though that you've got a plan too.

Julie - you do sound much perkier today - glad you're over the nastiness for this month  

Hello and waves to Jillypoops, Shazia, Caroline (really thinking of you), Petal, Molly (big loves), Candy, Sarah, Babyfish (great to have you back), Melanie (our little star), Tomsmummy (  ), Kelly (you go girl  ), Moomin and Perky (have  a great holiday and YES - got some fab shoes on Ebay which arrived today!!).

Love
H xxxx


----------



## Holly C

Not long now Julie - the countdown is on    It's lovely out there too you'll be pleased to know but yes you're right it's going to be horrible tomorrow so don't forget your brolly!  My sister is going to check out another possible venue tomorrow and will take a view about it from there.  I'm secretly crossing everything that she'll postpone it until 2007 - but that's a bit naughty!

H xx


----------



## jess p

Erica - hope you ok  & work being kind to you 

Manda - great to have you back again - bit envious of your move to Devon though, sounds like great idea!

Whatever happened to Laurie (Topsham) - she was from Devon?

Holly - 2 hours on the phone to NZ   Hope your sis is ok & not too stressed by her wedding plans (might not be that sis - seem to remember there are about 5 of you?! That's a very big phone bill!!!)

Wow, Jilly - good for you - there's only so much a girl can take!  I know how you feel - I'm desperate for this ivf to work but if it hasn't then we'll have a go with the frosty & then that will be it - can't keep getting our hopes up.  

We have a lovely life & we're really lucky so will just have to make the most of it - (may involve a lot of shopping as therapy!!!)


Well, bloody garden furniture not turned up yet! So stuck here like a lemon!  Really fancied reclining in garden with my pineapple juice!  Probably turn up at about 6pm!

Still no sign of AF just yet so i'm hanging on in there!  If I get past Thursday I will be amazed!  I spent the whole of this morning analysing every little twinge & must have squeezed my boobs a million times - so yes, they are now sore but only cos I've squeezed them so much!  

Any news from Tomsmummy yet? Really hope it's great news.    

Lots of love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Jilly hun - I totally understand where you are coming from.  It's horrible having your life on hold isn't it?  I think we'll be making a similar decision after IVF should it be unsuccessful  You can't live your life like this indefinitely can you?  I admire your courage at being honest about it  but don't give up on your dream yet   Now pop off and polish those pumps again you crazy clean freak  

H xx


----------



## Holly C

Jess - good memory I do indeed have 5 sisters    Mom and Pop were trying for the last time for a boy after me only to be rewarded for their troubles with twin girls    

Thankfully we've found a really cheap call provider to NZ - only 1p per minute - bargain!  

  delivery companies ALWAYS show up 1 min before 6pm dontchafind?!!  Now lay off your poor (o) (o) and think     thoughts - we all are!!!

I know I am Julie - but  it would take the pressure off in such a big way with tx etc if we knew we didn't have to have that expense as well  My sister's little girl (12 months) is having problem putting on weight and has to see a specialist.  I think that's more than enough to be worried about without planning a wedding with only 3.5 months to go - or am I being just a little bit more   than I should be...?!!

Where are you Erica??


----------



## ERIKA

Julie -   sweetie have a good evening. Sorry but I didn't get your pm but thanks for replying anyway. "Speak" tomorrow.
Kelly - Hope you enjoyed the gum   
Holly -   to Mr Claws on those lovely fresh bedsheets. How cheap are your calls.......wow   Hope your niece is ok & that they sort her out very soon.
Manda - Sounds like you've had loads on your plate   
Jess - You WILL get past Thursday      I just know it!!
Jilly - Will pm you tomorrow but well done for making such a tough decision   that is very brave & I totally understand. Please remember that you can give up tx but you will never be normal   hunny! I'm actually still in shock that there is a male version of you   OMG!!!!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Well ladies a bit of a me post coming so apologies now   
I don't know whether I'm on my  or my elbow!!
Work is awful........the whole system crashed this morning loosing everything done today bad enough but it gets worse. Doing a weekly payroll I now have no hope of meeting tomorrows bank deadline   Now it's come to light that the backup hasn't been working properly so did the accountant do anything about it......................no   Now it looks like we could have lost a whole weeks work   & believe me in a busy accounts office that is loads. I have no idea what we are going to do, we are still out of the system & everyone is sitting here with miserable faces frustrated as can be   
Work is one thing & lots of pressure but my black mood is really down to something else. My appt came Sat morning   for Fri 28th. No good to me as I'm expecting   Mon 24th/Tue 25th & want/NEED to start with my next cycle. So I   them yesterday to plead my case. I explained everything to the lovely lady & she changed my appt to this Mon the 17th. Great news I thought but no   She also informed me that the deadline for IVF patients has now been reached so although she can change my appt I won't be able to start treatment until January   This is because egg collection/transfer could be over Xmas and they are shut. As my periods are at the end of the month it would mean not starting treatment until the last week in January that would mean down regging in February & I just can't wait that long.
I am mentally & physically ready now..........& totally gutted   I don't know what to do? To do it now also means I've got DF around for support, how unfair is life sometimes! Then I feel guilty   as there are girls on the site who are going through far worse things than me & here I am moaning   
I'm another year older in January too...so as far as I'm concerned that lessens my chances even more   Ah well what can I do    I'm going to my appt on Monday & will explain it all. Unfortunately now I'm not looking forward to it or feeling   in any way at all. It is at this appt you have to pay but I don't think I will. Why pay for treatment that I can't have until the end of Jan................how do I know how I'll be feeling then? DF's posting is up in March on top of everything else so more pressure. I just feel so totally gutted.
Sorry for being miserable, I just feel so stuck. You know when you want to change something but can't. DF is fine about it all & said "well let's start January then" & he doesn't understand me at all. I was just so geared up for it & can't wait another 4 months. Well I guess I'll just have to wait & see what's said on Monday   but I'm not hopeful.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Julie
Computer system has gone a bit Jilly      
Your message has just come through. Thanks alot cyber pal   it cheered me up & I know you are right.
If I don't get the right responses on Monday I'm going to send all of you IUI girlies round............imagine that       

Erica.xx


----------



## jess p

Oh Erica, how frustrating - no wonder you're a tad stressed!  What a nightmare - but there's not a lot you can do about it except beg when you have your next appt.  The secretaries aren't always 100% right - sometimes the cons will bend the rules - but don't want to get your hopes up.  

Julie - have managed to keep hands off my (.)(.) for at least an hour!!!

Jilly - bloody furniture turned up all in boxes, stacked up in garden - too heavy for me to lift in "my condition"    Rang DH & he said we might as well just stick them in the garage til next summer - I don't think so, young man! They WILL be up by the weekend!!  

Holly - blimey - didn't realise you had younger twinnies - bet they were a handful!  Does that increase your chances of having "double trouble"? Mind you, one would be nice! 

Have told DH that I'm doing my lesson planning for rest of this term (usually have to do it on a Sunday night & get v stressed & bad tempered!) but have spent too long knicker checking, gossipping & feeling my boobies!  I will have to sit on the naughty stair tonight!

Oooo Holly - don't forget - Property Ladder tonight!!

Love Jess xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Erica - just pm'd you    And   for your accountant!  Not good enough!!!!  Really hope you won't have to re-input all that work!!!!!!!!

Jess - I know can't wait to see this week's Sarah Beaney episode.  Not sure about those stripes in her hair - think she looks like a bit of a moggy cat!  We put off going to the pictures as I couldn't bear to miss it - how sad am I!  You're definitely for the naughty step    Yup twinnies are hereditary and I say bring 'em on!!!  We used to freak at the thought of it - funny how you change your mind when faced with having none but I'd definitely settle for one.  Good luck getting DH to set the furniture up - have a feeling you'll be sitting out there with your brolly (my computer has come over all Jilly - smiley won't work!!)

Have a great night out Jilly  

Slaters best girls!
H xx


----------



## Sair

Hi everyone,

I am feeling a bit better today but can't help thinking that at this minute I should be in hospital having my IUI and looking forward to having a day off work to spend with my legs in the air!!!  Yesterday was such an emotional day that I feel absolutely drained today, think I'll have to go to bed soon!  DP is quite low today, thanks so much for your kind thoughts for him, you are all so lovely.

Catspyjamas - Really sorry about your  .  I'm glad that you can do your next cycle straight away.  Hope you have a fab bath this evening, swap that coffee for something stronger!!

Julie - Hi, really glad you are feeling better today.

KJ - Hope you have had a good day.  Wishing you lots of luck at your open evening later.

Jess - Your posts so make me laugh!!!  Wonder what those dreams say about you then?    Really hoping that  stays away; don't be tempted to test yet tho   

Manda - Hi!  Wishing you lots of luck for your IVF appointment on Thursday.

Kelly - Yes, I blubbed at the hospital but fortunately not in front of gynae.  As I went out, the waiting room was full of pregnant women waiting for their scans.  Not very considerate timing by the hospital is it!!!  And then to make things worse the car park was full of them too!! Even gave my ticket to a pregnant woman - wouldn't have bothered if I'd spotted the bump first!!!

Jilly - My you've been busy today.  I know what you mean about wanting your life back, you have made a very brave decision.  Hang in there tho, it just hasn't been the right time yet.

Erica - Poor you, what a nightmare.  Really hoping that you mange to get an earlier appointment...thinking of you.

 to Holly, Moomin, Shazia, Tomsmummy and everyone else I haven't mentioned.  Lots of love and  

Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard

I think its about time to spread somme squidgy love here for all of you lovlies that need it                                 

Ok so I am having a worse hair day than sarah beanie baby  asked the hairdresser to just do a light trim on the lenght and to neaten the sides as they were way too chunky and she has cut my sides too short and I have had to clip my fringe up GGGGRRRRRRR   look like a goofy school girl   and what did I say when she said "is that ok??" I said "ooh yeas that looks much better thanks " I am officially mad          

Had a good session at the GYM (GUM )   I keep getting a sharp pain in my tummy on and off on the right but yesterday on the left and my af isnt due for another 10 days    whats all that about then??

Anyway

Jilly-you cleaning   you!! And I totally admire your plan,it takes a very strong person to decide there must be an end to all this ttc.proud of you chick have a good night  


Sarah-go and have a ggod lie down with plenty of r&r-its maddening when all you see is pg ladies at the hospital,drives me mad.

Holly-shall we start a thread to chat about propety ladder  

Jess-still got everything crossed for you hunny   I really hope its worked  now stop feeling your (.)(.) 


Erica-  sounds like your having a right time of it lately,I just wish I could wave a magic wand and sort it all out for you,I really hope work gets its **** into gear soon,good luck at your appointment,cry loads and say your not leaving till you get tx   or you will send us lot round  thinking of you loads  

Kj-cant wait to hear about your meeting tonight,will log on in the morning for details,sooo exciting 

Julie-hope your feeling better now your at home,bet you were clock watching all afternoon!! Relax and have some choccie 

Right im off to get the rabbitts in  

Love to you all

night night,dont let the husband bite 

Kelly x


----------



## perkypinky

Just wanted to say   as am off to Rhodes   very early tomorrow morning. I'm sorry no personals tonight as I've got an electrician and plasterer finishing thier hard work   which will mean plunging us into darkness   for a bit. And my DH   has just announced that all the things he wants to take on holiday "need a quick rinse"  . Ho hum. 
Thanks so much for all your support.
Laters,
Perky


----------



## Holly C

Sair - it's only natural to feel really upset.  It's a big dissapointment when you were so close    Onwards and upwards to next cycle!!  Have a good sleep.

Kelly - you are funny    Know exactly what you mean about sitting in the hairdressers and saying oooh yess thanks great and then tipping them as well!  Arrrgghh why do we do that??  Having that cape around you and sitting in the middle of a salon you just feel so damn vulnerable!  I'm sure that really it's lovely and you are gorgey but you just need a little bit of time to get used to it!  Yes good idea about property ladder thread!!  Oh and also think it could well be AF coming early because of your HSG.  Your cycle's been knocked out of kilter...  oh what fun isn't it?  NOT  

Bye Perks - enjoy Rhodes it'll be luverley to have all that sun!!  Naughty DH with his washing requests!!!
H xx


----------



## jess p

Just popped on to wish KJ & DH all the very, very best for tonight - will be thinking of you both!

Bad news from me, I'm afraid - AF has arrived - absolutley gutted - didn't think I'd feel quite this bad - I knew it was coming but even after so many BFNs I still half hoped it was implantation - feel old & crap.

Thanks for all your   vibes.

Love jess xxx


----------



## smcc

Oh Jess,
Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear that Af has arrived. It's only natural to feel gutted after all you've been through. Life's just so unfair isn't it.
Thanks for your pms.
Look after yourself.
sarah
x


----------



## shazia

Hi Girls, Soo much going on, really hope I don't forget someone.

Jess had written something else for you but have just read ur news so wanted to tell you how sorry I am, I feel so much for you it must be so hard. You are a beautiful person and you must remember that. Sending you so much love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Catwoman where are you today? Is everything ok? Sending you lots of love xxx

Manda   so pleased ur back. Lucky you moving to Devon..where are you now?

Catspj's so sorry to hear you got a bfn, stick with us sweetheart and we'll do our damndest to make you feel better xxx

KJ oooohhhh you'll be there now      really hope you get the result you want.

Holly have got a spare room big enough for you to live in, oh and theres just enough room for all my ironing too!!!!!!    

Jilly good on ya girl for making that decision, it so not easy to do and I really admire you for that! Sending you lots of love xxx

Erika can't believe you have been let down again, why is life so unfair. As others have said I would go in and really plead your case, even using your dh's postings and saying you don't know where he will be then and its gonna be so stressful and thats no good for txt anyway. Thinking of you sweetpea xxx

Hey Julie, glad the blood test went ok, whens the next one? Hope ur ok sweets.

Big love Perky   have a fab holiday

Really sorry to those have missed, sending you all      

Well have nearly finished second week at work, thanks to all of you who have asked after me and work. Its been ok really, its all coming back to me. Got in today and found out that yesterday just after I left there had been a huge ruckas in the student common room over a game of pool between a big gang of students and two of them got stabbed!!! Wondered why there were loads of police around the grounds this morning. Nice place I work!!! Put a bit of pressure on dh when he got home and said are you happy for me to be working in that environment Will be going in tomorrow with my bullet proof vest on  

Also forgot how rude and sarky students can be these days. When I was at College I would never have spoken to adults like they do, it just wouldn't have occurred to me, but if you cannot give them what they want when they want it, they get all arsey, its unbelievable, little buggers!!!  

Ho Hum xxxxx


----------



## petal b

oh jess i am so sorry  
luv petal b


----------



## Catspyjamas

Not much from me tonight ladies, still feeling very down after the BFN today.

Just wanted to thank you all for thinking of me, and to say to Jess that I'm really really sorry.  Look after yourself and be strong xx


----------



## tomsmummy

Just to let you know I got a BFN today. Had to wait till ds in bed as had suspected outcome may be bad. Spent all evening crying and just off to bed. Not sure whether I should demand a lap before anymore IUI !!! 
Goodnight x x


----------



## shiningstar

So sorry hear BFN from Catspj, Jess and tomsmommy here's a big   from me.

Glad your feelin better **********.

, Jillypops, Holly, Erika, Shazia, Kelly, Moonmin (good luck with injections) , petal b and everyone else I've missed.  

Have a great hol perky.

AF showed up yesterday and I was so ill with it had to come home and go to bed, think that might be because it was 8 weeks between cycles.  Going to see cons tomorrow so hopefully cyst has gone and can go head with tx at last.  Also moving home on Fri so all go for me.

Take care

Love Katrina


----------



## petal b

lots of bad news on here today i am so  sorry cats,jess, and tomsmommy,thinking of you all 

got my first scan tomorrow to see how many foillies i have and how they are getting on(hoping that there are any)
had acupuncture today(never had it before)very weird having needles all over you but did feel like something was going on. but in my toes the doctor could not speak english so had to speak to this lady and then she told him what i was saying.i did think oh my god what have i done,but they were really niceand knew alot about ivf,they told me that i have a kidney inbalance,which can make you not able to get pregnant and very low energy levels.i did think that they were going to try and sell me all kinds of things but they did not and just told me carry on with acupuncture whenever i can.
has anyone else had this done and if you have i was just wondering what you thought of
what they said.
anyway i will try anything if it helps,so going to carry on with it.


good luck tomorrow katrinar,fingers are crossed and good luck with the move

luv petal b

sorry it is me me me,will do some personals tomorrow


----------



## keemjay

hello my poppets
oh too many bfns today 
jess sweetie, am so so sad for you, you're not old and crap, you're wonderful and funny and deserve more 
 to tomsmummy too
erika - what a day you're having, am really hoping your appt brings some better news. i know it doesnt help (and i'm having REAL trouble believing this for myself right at this minute) but perhaps theres a reason you just dont know about yet for the delay, if you cant go ahead yet, then you have 3 whole months to do some wonderful exciting things and make the most of life before you get all tied up in txt.

jillyplops - sounds like you have been doing lots of thinking (and cleaning!) i think there comes a tike when you just know things have to change one way or another

well i'm all over the place after tonight. dh made it aspirined up to the eyeballs! i re -read the letter just before we left and realised it didnt say we would find out tonight whether we had been selected, they would let us know later...dur! there was a talk which didnt really tell us anything we didnt know as we have been doing our homework. then we had a 1/2 hr interview with social worker which went well, really liked her and was really chatty and friendly. only thing was somehow it came out that really i liked little ones, under 3's which i shouldnt have said at all cos its clear they are mostly after people who will take over 4's. could've kicked myself! anyway now i feel like i'm on the 2ww tho hopefully it will be less than a week. they didnt say how many people they would take on but said that not everyone tonight would be successful. it could go either way. i def think our recent fertility txt could be a prob as that came up in the interview tho she said she thought we had done all the right things to help us move on. ho hum, just have to wait, i'm in a right knot about it, knowing its as simple as a yes or no. if its no this time they will tell us why and we can try again if its just about waiting longer from our last txt. i just want to KNOW!!!!

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Good morning

So very sad to read the BFN postings.  My head is full of thinking of you all.  There reallly are no words that help to heal the pain of it, as lovely Julie says we're all here for you   

Erica - how are you this morning hunny?

Petal - great that you found accupuncture a good experience.  I have had it many times and so has another friend experiencing fertility problems and interestingly we both have low kidney pulses.  The places they put the needles help to strengthen this and there are specific foods you can eat and avoid too.  If you like I can pm you with the list...  Good luck with scan today - really hope there are a zillion follies there for you    

Julie - good luck with your bloods today.  Nice to be finishing early and NO RECEPTION!  Almost worth a crunchie in celebration!

Hi Katrinar - you certainly have a lot going on but yipee you're now on your way!!  Good luck with moving!!

Loobylu - are you ok today?

Shazia - talk about a health hazard working where you do!  Sounds down right dangerous!  Completely with you on the lack of respect thing    Sorry my ironing quota is up this month  

Jilly - are you closer to your twin brother than your other brother? Always think twins are lucky as they have someone to play with growing up. Hope you had a good night out!

KJ - how dissapointing to find out that you don't get answers then and there.  I really believe that it will work out for you this time though, it's just annoying that this waiting game has to go on for a bit longer yet!  I'm sure looking back on your conversation it is easy to take it out of context, but you will have come across really well.  Have you any idea when you will next hear from them?

Not got a lot on today but this evening we are going to a seminar with the company I work from home for about relocating back to NZ and opportunities that are currently available and perhaps helping us to secure jobs before leaving...  Oh well - you've got to make the most of these opportunites and see what they throw up don't you!  Another job came through for DH today from an agency who are really interested....

H xx


----------



## Holly C

Ugh!  Soooo not fair      

Thanks babes - should be interesting...

H xx


----------



## jess p

Just popped on to see how KJ got on last night - I'm sure it was fine, after all, they must get some people who apply who are really unsuitable & I'm sure you couldn't possibly fall into that category (unless you lead a dodgy double life!!) & at least you got on well with the SW - so it all sounds pretty positive to me!


So sorry for Tomsmummy too - a BFN is such a bummer.

Just want to say thank you so much for all your lovely messages & PMs - really does make a difference.  I don't think I've ever howled as much in my whole life!  

Dh has been wonderful but was very down last night - it's so frustrating not to be able to have what you want & our treatment is so expensive we just can't afford it.  If it was just up to me I'd probably re-mortgage the house but I know DH doesn't want to do that cos there's just no guarantee it will work.

Still, we do have 1 frosty, so just got to pray that works... can't really look beyond that.

Sorry it's such a "me" post.  Off shopping with mum today so will feel better tomorrow!!


Thanks again for being so lovely - what would I do without you?!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C

Jess - treat yourself to something gorgeous, have something really decadent for lunch and finish it off with a nice bottle of red with DH later but most of all be kind to yourself.

Love
H xx


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Looks like we are going through a bad patch again with the bfn's-onwards and upward s I say,the Bfp's are queing up to come to all of us.

Jess-I am so sorry about your bfn,I get so upset when one of you lot get a bfn  think its cos I know what it feels like and thats why people who dont have IF cant understand.I really hope your ok and please dont knock yourself-you are a strong, brave young woman,be proud of yourself.Go and treat yourself today,you deserve it.

Tommysmummy-Sorry to hear you also got a bfn hunny,thinking of you loads,we are all here if you need us   

Kj-I second Julie ,please try not to analyse everything,they will have seen how much effort and determination and love you are putting in to try and make your dream come true,just think you are one step closer to the child you deserve.We are all right behind you every step of the way  

Julie-wow,did I hear right??no choccie?? quick get a doctor theres something wrong with Julie,think we should start taking bets on how long it lasts  only joking hunny,and good luck for your blood tests.

Holly-sounds like you have made your mind up on moving!!or have you?  great to hear dh is in demand


Well I am gonna call the hospital again today to try and get my results-I really think af is on her (early) way,so I need to know so I can go ahead and have my last IUI.Just want to get it over with!!!!


Big squidges to all

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Just a quickie !!

I fthere are any more people who would like to come to the meet in Nov please go to the link below  

We have 20 so far  

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37944.30

Thanks Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy

Thanks for all your messages. Bit too emotional to reply right now but will pop back later on. x x x


----------



## MollyW

Morning everyone.

Just had to post to say sorry for all the BFNs - Jess, Catspyjamas, Tomsmummy -     It really is pants... 

Jess - hope the retail therapy will help today, and as Holly says, be kind to yourself.  I was tellling DP your news last night and mentioned that you still had an embie in the freezer so was praying that would work for you, and he looked absolutely horrified  and said, "What - with the oven chips?" Did make me  They really have NO idea sometimes....

KJ - so disappointed you didn't get to find out last night if you were successful. I'm sure you and DH were just great though  and the fact that you got on so well with the SW is a really good sign. Out of interest, were there many prospective parents there?    for your  but hoping they don't keep you waiting that long!!!

Holly - all your cards are truly up in the air at the moment! You have so much to think about it must be driving you   Hope it all comes together for you. Things have a way of working themselves out in the end. 

********** - glad you're feeling better and good luck for blood test this avvy. Hope you can get going again asap.  You really are an  giving up chocolate!

Jillypops -  at the cleaning. OMG even picture rails! You put me to shame. I know what you mean about putting your life on hold, but its really hard to let go of your dreams.... 

Erica - I was so upset to read your post yesterday. How disappointing for you. Hope you can talk the c/s round to treatment before Xmas.  ....and  at the computers....so not what you need at the moment.

Struthie - good luck for basting today. Hope its 3rd time lucky for you. 

Good luck for scan today Petal.  I'm also having acupuncture and have a low kidney pulse! Sounds like a common thread here....!

Catwoman - how are you doing? When do you test?    

Well, I'm starting to come to terms with the BFN. Think it hit me extra hard as it all seemed to go to plan this time after my really short cycles. Not sure where (if anywhere) to go next. Still haven't faced up to calling the clinic with the result - though I'm pretty sure they'll have guessed by now!  

 to Candy & Jacob (thanks for the lovely text messages), Looby Lou (so sorry to hear about your Dad - what a year you've had!), AussieMeg (hang in there sweetie, not long now!), Starr, Billie, CathyA, BunBun, Caroline  , Shazia, Manda, VIL & Moosey, Kelly, Katrina, Sarah and all you other lovely ladies.

Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C

New home this way choccie monsters >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39237.0

H xx


----------

